# The Big & Dandy 5-MeO-DALT Thread



## StuckMojo

*
Welcome to the Big & Dandy 5-MeO-DALT Thread​*











*External links:*


Wikipedia 5-MeO-DALT page
Erowid 5-MeO-DALT Vault
Isomer Design's TIHKAL page on 5-MeO-DALT

Erowid 5-MeO-DALT Experiences Page
BL's Trip Reports on 5-MeO-DALT




​

[original post:]

*[Edit]*...Any feed back please...Im clueless


----------



## ingo_2001

"And there is still some possible ambiguity in that there is one mention in the literature that N,N-diallyltryptamine is active, but neither dosage nor route was mentioned. Maybe it should be DALT" from THIKAL

therefore it must be 5-MeO-DALT which is N,N-diallyltryptamine-5-methoxytryptamine in full. That all I can tell you.


----------



## Anomie

From what I have read (from a reliable source):

DOSAGE: 12 - 20 mg. orally

DURATION: 2 - 4 h


I am just posting this so that if someone decides to buy this stuff they don't start too high.


----------



## Anomie

No, the "reliable source" i mentioned is NOT a chemical supplier, just second hand information from shulgin, delivered at another forum by someone who has proven themself to be reputable.

I think it would be OK to post the effects, in the interest of harm reduction.

Just remember that this is a really new, and untested compound, even as far as research chemicals are concerned. Be safe. Use a scale.



> #xxx 5-METHOXY-DALT; TRYPTAMINE, N,N-DIALLYL-5-METHOXY; N,N-
> DIALLYL-5-METHOXYTRYPTAMINE; INDOLE, 3-[2-(DIALLYLAMINO)ETHYL]-5-
> METHOXY; 3-[2-(DIALLYLAMINO)ETHYL]-5-METHOXYINDOLE
> 
> SYNTHESIS: Synthesis section removed by moderator. Wait for the book and buy it!
> 
> DOSAGE: 12 - 20 mg. orally
> 
> DURATION: 2 - 4 h
> 
> QUALITATIVE COMMENTS (from various sources): (with 10 mg. orally)
> "I am looking at everything through someone's open friendly eyes,
> not mine. I would like to go through life like this if others
> saw me as OK. I am 10 feet tall, my pulse is 72 but uneven, and
> light-headed is a better describer of where I am than
> psychedelicized."
> 
> (with 16 mg. orally) "The music was fabulous, as was the sex and
> neither of us had a problem with orgasm. But there was a total
> lack of imagery -- less than I would normally have to the music
> when unstoned, so there might have been an actual suppression. I
> was pretty much baseline by the third hour."
> 
> (with 20 mg. orally) "It's coming on strongly in 15 minutes, and
> at the half hour point I am at a +++ with eyes closed -- but
> nothing with them open! No hang-over."
> 
> EXTENSIONS AND COMMENTARY: The rapid onset and rapid drop-off of
> 5-MeO-DALT is remarkable. With oral administration, it is common
> to be aware of the effects in less than 15 minutes and to be
> fully there at the half-hour point. This implies absorption into
> the blood stream directly from the stomach and rapid metabolic
> destruction.
> 
> To my total suprise, this compound is not in the scientific
> literature, at least as searched by Chem. Abstracts. Its
> synthesis and its pharmacology have never been published.
> 
> There are a number of modifications of the two double bonds
> ont there on the nitrogen alkyl groups that would be interesting
> to explore. If they were changed from double bonds to triple
> bonds, one would have 5-methoxy-N,N-dipropargyltryptamine, or 5-
> MeO-DPRT. I have made a little bit of it but it was quite impure
> and difficult to clean up. The complexity of the GCMS patterns
> suggested that there might be some chemistry going on between the
> two propargyl groups.
> 
> Another direction possible for modifying the structure
> would be to relocate the oxygen in indole ring over to the 4-
> position. 4-Methoxytryptamine is commercially available, and it
> should be directly substitutable for the 5-methoxytryptamine used
> in this synthetic process giving rise to 4-MeO-DALT. Yet further
> out, what about starting the 4-benzyloxytryptamine and walking
> the same path? The product could be easily stripped of the
> benzyl ether by the usual catalytic hydrogenation, giving rise to
> the diallyl analogue of psilocin, 4-HO-DALT. I would wager a ten
> dollar bet that the acetate ester of this material, 4-AcO-DALT
> would be in the brain within minutes of swallowing the pill.
> 
> There are a lot of interesting extensions, but all of them
> would call for careful chemistry. And, of course, the essential
> care of tasting new things in very small increasing doses. Some
> of these could be extremely potent.


----------



## CatfishRivers

The thing that is most interesting to me is that 5-MeO-DALT is orally active and has a rapid, yet short duration. I am hopefult that the future will unveil psychedelic compounds with an even shorter duration aand rapid onset. The worker bees need a weeknight psychedelic that lets you still get up in the morning and grind the cogs for the man...


----------



## CatfishRivers

That is a good point liteage. I just read today that one of the hardest things for a teacher to know is what NOT to teach...and everyone who posts publically is teaching something on some level, whether it be about the nature of 5-MeO-DALT or the nature of the author's sense of self. It is rather tricky when trying to be objective about highly subjective data, such as reporting back the "effects" of a drug (a better word might actually be the "affects" of the drug experience), which is why I would encourage folks to be mindful and aware of the language they use to describe and discuss psychedelics. Because there are less mature individuals reading these posts who haven't had the benefit of becoming self aware enough to be more careful about their drug explorations. 

The danger here is that 5-MeO-DALT has such precious little information regarding human bioassays of it (outside of what Dr. Shulgin has made sorta-public), coupled with the human passion for novelty, not to mention the bragging rights of being the brave nut who tried it in the beginning, before everyone else.  Sometimes I wish there was a way to make folks have to move through certain precautionary/informative/rights of passage type scenarios before they could gain access to these substances...but it's da real world and whateryagonnadoooo,eh?


----------



## ppirc

perceptionist said:
			
		

> *Damn, some one needs to write a trip report quick.... *



I will be dosing this substance tomorrow afternoon and will have a trip report done and posted by the early evening. I will try to give as much details and descriptions as I can as I'd imagine alot of people would be interested in reading about it.

Back on topic, I'd still like to find out what forum that information on 5-MeO-DALT from Shulgin's new book was posted -- it seems like the only place to find any further information about the substance. Even searches on google.com for this new RC turn up nothing more than some site in another languare (that doesn't seem to offer any information, anyhow).

Cheers


----------



## *TM-321*

Im really curious about this one myself. The reports from the Shulgin excerpt seemed to be quite intrigueing. Ive managed to procure some myself and the tooth fairy is to deliver it soon. Ill be anxiously awaiting the aforementioned fellows trip report.

In the meantime. Doesnt it seem a bit strange that DALT itself hasnt been documented at all? It must be active. I think this would be the only tryptamine in which the 5-meo was made known before the non 5-meo version. Interesting.

^^^ Oh an Kat. No offense bro but kinetic beat me to the punch. You are pretty on an off with 5-meo-amt. Good times. =]


----------



## Gorgon222

Info on DALT has been documented and was released at the same time as the info for 5-meo-DALT.  It was also synthed around 1960 apparently.


----------



## ppirc

Gorgon222 said:
			
		

> *Info on DALT has been documented and was released at the same time as the info for 5-meo-DALT.  It was also synthed around 1960 apparently. *



By saying "it was also synthed around 1960" are you saying that the 5 Methoxy (5-MeO) variety of DALT was synthesized around 1960? I ask this because I was under the impression that 5-MeO-DALT was just invented by Shulgin, according to the entry for it mentioned on a previous page of this thread, unless I read it wrong.

I'm curious, what board are you guys getting this information on new entries for this new book from? Other than this thread on Bluelight, I can't find or locate information about this new substance anywhere.

Come late morning I'll be dosing; I will be preparing myself tonight.


----------



## Morninggloryseed

5-MeO-DALT apprears to be a new chemical.  It is unclear if Shulgin invented or not but it does not seem to have been in any literature until now (or when the new book is released actually.)


----------



## MagickalKat777

ppirc said:
			
		

> *By saying "it was also synthed around 1960" are you saying that the 5 Methoxy (5-MeO) variety of DALT was synthesized around 1960? I ask this because I was under the impression that 5-MeO-DALT was just invented by Shulgin, according to the entry for it mentioned on a previous page of this thread, unless I read it wrong.
> 
> I'm curious, what board are you guys getting this information on new entries for this new book from? Other than this thread on Bluelight, I can't find or locate information about this new substance anywhere.
> 
> Come late morning I'll be dosing; I will be preparing myself tonight. *



From the entry on DALT:

"As far as I can determine, there has
only been a single human trial of DALT mentioned in the published
clinical literature.  This was by Dr. Stephen Szara long ago,
in 1960 plus or minus a year or two."

As for the forum that the information came from, they have asked numerous times not to be talked about here, therefore, my lips are sealed.


----------



## zukunft

*DALT*

The entry sums up, 

"So, the early and only discovery report of DALT mentioned neither the synthetic preparation, the dosage taken, the route of administration, nor the effects observed.  It merely stated that the activity had been found.  I have explored it up to 42 milligrams, I was to a +1 in an hour, back to base line at the fourth hour, and there was nothing that caught my fancy."


----------



## ppirc

My trip report has been posted, for those interested...

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=148851


----------



## xbnmx

*Another Entry*

#xxx DALT;  TRYPTAMINE, N,N-DIALLYL; N,N-DIALLYLTRYPTAMINE; 
INDOLE, 3-[2-(DIALLYLAMINO)ETHYL]; 3-[2-(DIALLYLAMINO)ETHYL]-
INDOLE


DOSAGE:  >40 milligrams orally.

DURATION:  unknown

QUALITATIVE COMMENTS:

EXTENSIONS AND COMMENTARY:  As far as I can determine, there has 
only been a single human trial of DALT mentioned in the published 
clinical literature.  This was by Dr. Stephen Szara long ago, 
in 1960 plus or minus a year or two.  Most of the literature 
papers that make reference to N,N-diallyltryptamine are reviews 
of the structure-activity relationships of the psychedelics, and 
thus they do not present any new human data.  It is an 
interesting trip to work backwards from these reviews to the 
original statements that were made.  
        Most listed potencies are based on the generalization 
that the activity of DALT was similar to that of DMT.  Thus when 
DMT is listed at 60 milligrams, this number appears as the 
potency of DALT.  And if the range of 60-100 milligrams is given 
for DMT, then DALT is often stated to be at the mid-point, or 80 
milligrams.  I must apologize in that I am equally guilty of just 
this kind of sloppy bookkeeping.  All this is somewhat supported 
superficially by the numbers in a chapter that Szara published in 
1970 in Efron's "Psychotomimetic Drugs."  In Figure I, there is 
stated that a psychotropic dose of diallyltryptamine was "60 mg 
i.m. or p.o."  but the drug is not mentioned in the text or the 
discussion.  The yet earlier (and first) text mention of DALT is 
in a paper by Szara and Hearst in 1962 (Annals of the New York 
Academy of Science, 96 pp 134-142).  There it is stated: "As 
reported by Szara in Milan in 1957, administration of 
diethyltryptamine (DET) and dimethyltryptamine (DMT) lead to 
rapidly developing sympathomimetic effects , as well as to 
perceptual, emotional and thinking disturbances similar to those 
that result after administration of LSD-25 or mescaline.  However 
the psychological effects persist for only 1 hour in the case of 
DMT and for about 2.5 hours in the case of DET; in contrast LSD 
and mescaline have a much longer (6 to 8 hour) duration."  There 
is then added the short phrase, "The dipropyl and diallyl 
derivatives have similar activities in man, as we found 
recently."  I finally found the Milan report of Szara: it is in 
"Psychotropic Drugs," edited by Garattini and Ghetti (Elsevier, 
1957).  There, he describes four personal experiences:  Three are 
with DMT at 60, 60 and 75 milligrams, all i.m. and one was with 
DET (also called T-9) at 60 milligrams, i.m.  No mention is made 
of diallyltryptamine.
        So, the early and only discovery report of DALT mentioned 
neither the synthetic preparation, the dosage taken, the route of 
administration, nor the effects observed.  It merely stated that 
the activity had been found.  I have explored it up to 42 
milligrams, I was to a +1 in an hour, back to base line at the 
fourth hour, and there was nothing that caught my fancy.


_edited - I know its from a popularly known source, but we'd prefer if there was no synthesis talk here on bl. - atlas_


----------



## Morninggloryseed

Shulgin chose to make this entry (from his forthcoming book) available because 5-MeO-DALT had been circulating on the grey market anf there was no other information.  That was very nice of him.  No more is available because we just have to wait for the new book!  The forum above does not wish to be mentioned here.  It is an invite only forum.  Chalk it up to internet politics I guess.  Nothing shady...we will just have to wait for the rest!


----------



## Blowmonkey

morninggloryseed said:
			
		

> *Shulgin chose to make this entry (from his forthcoming book) available because 5-MeO-DALT had been circulating on the grey market anf there was no other information.  That was very nice of him.  No more is available because we just have to wait for the new book!  *



I don't think there was any 5-MeO-DALT circulating on the grey market before Shulgin and anonymous had made the entry available, if I remember correctly it happened shortly after.


----------



## Morninggloryseed

5-MeO-DALT was definitely on the "grey market" before Shulgin allowed the 5-MeO-DALT entry out of the bag.


----------



## psy-marshal

I really like 5-meo-dalt.  I've tried it orally in doses up to 50 mgs. and as per a lot of the chems, I found the Shulgin listed doses far too low.  50 mgs. was a nice buzz which lasted in total about 4 hours.  BUT, I discovered with this one that smoking is definitely the way to go.  I plan to write a trip report now that I am finally back online.  Smoking it made it come on right away (I found it still takes about 1-1.5 hours to come on orally).  The instant elevation of emotions and wonderful body feeling are not like anything else I have had before.  I think it is the body buzz that got me the most.  It was like MDMA used to be before I got used to what it would feel like.  I don't want to start spreading more rumours about this being a replacement for x as one guy was accused of on here a while ago, because it is not, but it did have some things in common in the best sense of the word.


----------



## fastandbulbous

I've got my own reservations about 5-methoxy DALT, as most of the 5-methoxy compounds I've tried didn't agree with my intestines (5-methoxy AMT, foxy and 5-methoxy DMT), but years ago, I came to be in possession of some N,N-diallyltryptamine which a friend conjoured into existance (it's not a controlled substance in the UK) and it is not unlike DPT in effects when smoked or snorted - possibly a touch more potent weight for weight. I've noticed that DALT hasn't appeared on the RC market - possibly due to its close similarity to DPT - but I'm sure given time it will. Orally, I'd say it's again most probably more like DPT than anything else, so 40mg by that route isn't going to do much without some help from MAOI's


----------



## fastandbulbous

Well, despite my reservations about 5-methoxytryptamines, I gave 5-methoxy-N,N-diallyltryptamine a go for the first time yesterday. I was very pleasantly surprised...

15mg produced a slightly stimulated state, but unlike that caused by amphetamines (more like somewhere between methylphenidate and MDA). It came on fast (alert at 10 mins - chugging along happily at 40 mins), but to my surprise, no gut troubles. I can see why people compare it to MDMA in the initial effects it produces.

I think peoples dissapointments with this compound stem from the fact that they're expecting a full blown 'oot ma heed' tryptamine type effect. I'd say this is to the tryptamine psychedelics what 2C-T-21 is to the phenethylamines - it's never going to be an earthshaker, but once you accept it for what it is, it's damn pleasant (and in no way threatening like how psilocybin or 5-methoxy DMT can be)


----------



## nanobrain

its for ichthyophiles, ie fishheads, roly poly fishheads.

the 10mg dude was feeling fishheaded, not lightheaded.

vaporising ~mgs makes you feel glasssy, swimmy and 3-d like, as in from the inside of an aquarium.

psychologically off baseline, but psychedelically lacking, no enhancement of anything but the feeling you are in an aquarium. which, ahem, i was not in.

its certainly active, but nothing noteworthy - beats a poke in the eye with a hot stick, i suppose.

addendum. another experiment with ~5mg vaporised triggered a CH episode. CH in an aquarium. 

Poseidon's rusty, broken, enbarnacled trident through the left eye socket, twist, withdraw, repeat. so a poke in the eye with a hot stick may be better after all. 

no desire to sample via oral. 

the material which was a very light off white about the time this thread was started is now the color of brown sugar. long term stability appears to be an issue.


----------



## Air

I've never really been tripping on this substance. Just got that feeling of something being different, nothing else, on a 20mg dose. Never got around to try it at higher doses, but I just might do that sometime.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm a bit scared off by the massive dose required to trip compared to other common 5-meo's.

The fact that 5-meo's are agonist to receptors other than HT2 and produce signs of collateral bodyload/distress is enough to steer me away from this one (for now at least). But it does look interesting.


----------



## egor

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> I'm a bit scared off by the massive dose required to trip compared to other common 5-meo's.
> 
> The fact that 5-meo's are agonist to receptors other than HT2 and produce signs of collateral bodyload/distress is enough to steer me away from this one (for now at least). But it does look interesting.




That was one of my primary concerns with 5-meo-dalt also, but in all the info I have found, there are very few mentions of negative effects, other than the massive ooverdose on erowid.


----------



## dbailey11

I tried it for the first time yesterday. In fact, this was my first RC experience. My initial dose was roughly 20mgs(didn,t accurately weigh) and I found the best way to describe it is 'psychedelic lite'. It kicked in very quickly;I'd say 20 minutes or so. Also very manageable, easy to communicate on it. All the usual descriptions of effects were there; slightly lightheaded, drunk feeling; no visuals to speak of. Some slight flashing, fluidity type things, but that's it. 
Some slight tension in the neck, jaw, and back. Was all over in three hours. I really enjoyed it as I don't take acid or shrooms anymore. But I became interested in RCs and had to try one. Also, I think it would make agreat booster for trips that might be lagging. One final editing note; I wholeheartedly am in favor of responsible use of all psychactive substances. This one in fact, is an excellent tool to use in combination with sitting meditation(zazen). I do not use psechedelics to party or get high like when I was in my teenage years. That kind of use can exact a heavy toll that can take a long time to heal.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Just as a curious sidenote, using neurotransmitters as metaphor, there was something written by a person who noted that any and all 'standardized tests' have been created within a framework of the 'dopamine' system rather than the 'serotonin' system and as such are not complete accurate systems to test a wide variety of personalities/types of people (nor can they be an accurate measure of intelligence in ANYONE).

*Has anyone tried rectal administration with 5-MeO-DALT?*

I was thinking about titrating this one via that route...something to the effect of 5mg, 10mg, 20mg, and 25mg doses. I've already taken it orally at 4mg for no discernible effect. I probably won't ever get around to it though...lots others demand my relatively limited amount of tripping time.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Yes (what a surprise eh?) at 15mg rectally and to be quite honest it's a bit of a non-event of a drug, especially as I'm generally very sensitive to tryptamines. Gave what I had left away to see if anybody else could get anything worthwhile from it...




> I put forward this theory of emotional growth and maturity being an important part of HPPD symptoms some time ago on this forum and was effectively told bollocks (without any data to back bollox up with !) sinmce then I have had the opportunity to find several heavy psychedelic abusers of ages late teens to early twenties which (subjectively) support my theory !



And me! With what happened to me in my acid days (daze?) of my early 20's compared to how I react to psychedelics exp acid these days, I was a comparable auld get to use for comparison in your theory!


----------



## Jabberwocky

FB, did you feel like if you had taken more you could of gotten more out of it? If it potentiates it 2x (which is doubtful) then it might compare to 30mg, which is still under the dosage some have said it is best at (two reports in particular are talking about 50mg dosages).

Did you try it orally as well? If so, what did the 15mg compare to?


----------



## fastandbulbous

I did try it orally at about 25mg (as I said, I'm sensitive to tryptamines) but it was just as uninteresting. Funny considering N,N-diallyltryptamine did more than that when smoked (like DPTs little brother)


----------



## General alcazar

It seems to act as a partial agonist in that the effects plateau early in the dose. I have found this to be the case with 5meoDIPT as well. Of course, with massive overdoses, one wins out (usually the agonist), but the effects of both seem to plateau at a certain dose and stay there for quite a large dose range before getting dangerous. Of course, unlike 5meoDIPT, i have not tested higher doses, having onl acquired a small amount of this compound years ago and having used it up. 30mg was very much like 20mgs, and consisted primarily of a strong tryptamine buzz with no visuals and minimal sexual enhancement. A bit of a letdown like 4meoMIPT.
As a sidenote, there was a substance produced once - alphalmethylDIPT, which seemed to be a verry rapid antagonist of tryptamines. If smoked, it gave a short rush, but then blocked its own effects, as well as dampening the effects of other tryptamines. In this sense, it could also be an antagonist at the 5ht? receptor(s). This could be occuring with other appealing structures and account for some compound's inactivity. Kratom alkaloids also seem to antagonize the effects of tryptamines...4meoMIPT is also possibly an antagonist, and this time this theory will be tested..


----------



## 5-HT2

^^^5-MeO-DIPT has been implicated in a few deaths, but IIRC every one has been from a high dose in a cocktail with other substances.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^^^ What's your point?


----------



## Xorkoth

I just Big and Dandified this thread, since I noticed we have no B&D thread on 5-MeO-DALT.  Cleaning it out was extremely difficult due to the huge incidence of bickering and arguing about psychedelic availability earlier on (in years past).  Let's not let it return to that state!


----------



## Ximot

I used 5-meO-DALT twice orally at +/- 15mg and once orally at +/- 30mg (I don't actually remember as I don't keep notes usually) to little effect... well, there were typical energetic tryptamine tingles...a certain kundalini restlessness and a mild sparkle, but nothing major. Another time I attempted smoking almost 50mg to little effect, I fact I think the heat destroyed the molecule completely - it charred instantly. So seems it's a mildly active, subtle molecule with a tendency toward uninteresting. 

Got only little left, and as I am more of a collector of experiences than of actual drug specimen, I guess rectal is the way to go ... Will report back here when this has been achieved.


----------



## dbailey11

I tried this three times in the past week and yesterday I dosed twice. The second dose I insufflated more than 50mgs. It was very enjoyable and I felt no toxic side effects. It did last a bit longer(about four hours). The end of it just before the rapid dropoff was very mdma like in that there was an incredicle sense of well being and mental stimulation with a simultaneous body relaxation(sort of like I just happily sank into the couch feeling). About a half hour later it just unevetfully and rapidly dropped off to nothing; no long drawn out annoying comedown. I went to bed an hour later and woke up feeling completely normal- no hangover despite overdoing it a little yesterday. I really think this a great compound- although alot of people seem to not like it.


----------



## Xorkoth

Sounds good to me.  I think the reason people don't like it is because it's subtle and they're looking for something in-your-face.  It sounds reminiscent of 5-MeO-MiPT and 2C-T-21, from what I've been hearing, except evidently even more subtle.


----------



## Ximot

dbailey11 said:
			
		

> sense of well being and mental stimulation with a simultaneous body relaxation(sort of like I just happily sank into the couch feeling). About a half hour later it just unevetfully and rapidly dropped off to nothing; no long drawn out annoying comedown.



While I am not as enthusiastic about it as you are, I must say my most recent experience (I am now at T+4h) with approx. 25mg plugged wasn't unlike what you are describing up there -though I wouldn't call the feeling "incredible" as you have done. It is a mild entactogen for me, I got into making music a bit and felt at peace. Later I was happy just sitting and noticing that I wasn't exactly "tripping" - more of a feeling like I've just had a nice cup of maté tea, or something, with a very subtle emotional, cognitive + colour enhancement. Also got really hungry on this within less than an hour, and had lots of nice vitamin-rich fresh food.... seems there's a number of very mild-acting tryptamines out there (the one that comes to mind is 4-MeO-MiPT) that make me feel very nice physically to the point of stimulating my appetite in a healthy way totally unlike the silly undisciplined sugar munchies I get from cannabis. 

If it was available and super affordable, I could imagine taking it to go shopping - which is what they say 2C-T-21 is suited for as well... as is 2C-TFM (though that was way more cognition-enhancing and euphoric). It is nothing like 5-MeO-MiPT for me - that one tends to disorient me and make me a bit edgy.


----------



## Ximot

addendum to above experience: no negative after-effects whatsoever. Feeling impeccable today, physically and mentally fine.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ximot, in solution or capsule and how long did it take to come on?


----------



## Ximot

plugged a tiny amount of olive oil, in which the 5-meO-DALt dissolved readily. 10-15 minutes max till the mild butterflies started... it never really REALLY came on fully... suddenly it was there but it was so mild at first... actually it was mild throughout. I could have easily driven a car if my life had depended on it or gone to work and not have anyone notice I'm on anything. If anything, they might have thought "Oh, he's in good spirits today - more relaxed and mildly humorous with a warm edge."


----------



## Jabberwocky

Did you feel like more would take you higher or is this about what this chemical is going to do?

I'm getting more curious about this, but I still don't ever think I will get around to it. Maybe somday.

I'm a little naive, but why wouldn't it dissolve in water? You had freebase? The kind I have is pure snow white powder, which I'm fairly certain is the HCL.

Peace


----------



## Ximot

/\ I am not experienced with telling a freebase from a salt as I am a chemical novice really. I know that a freebase won't dissolve in water, and that a salt will do readily. The 5-meo-DALT I have doesn't dissolve in water that readily... white bumps are left... but it also doesn't float in water with this scum on top like some other compounds I have that I know to be freebase. So I really don't know if it's a salt or not. I guess it might be a salt though.

Basically I just couldn't find my syringe and so I thought I'd use oil instead and just use my finger. Not sure whether absorption right at the end of the intestinal tract is quite as effective as a few inches up, where it would go with the water from a syringe.  Are there any reasons to avoid oil when plugging salts?  Just wondering if we might benefit from some big and dandy  Plugger's Delights Thread in PD? 

Found myself looking at my remaining 85mg of 5-MeO-DALT today after licking the bag it'd been kept in, and it has the brown sugar colour mentioned earlier in this thread. And I am wondering what to do with it... plug a whopping dose? (i.e. 40 and if it feels good add more?)

An odd compound really.


----------



## Xorkoth

Ximot said:
			
		

> Just wondering if we might benefit from some big and dandy Plugger's Delights Thread in PD



Good idea!  As such, I have created one (or I will momentarily).  Except not with your exact suggested name


----------



## Ximot

/\ that would be a pretty biased title, wouldn't it? 

I actually plugged 35mg of 5-meO-DALT about an hour ago. And perhaps it was because I'd had 19mg rectal 2C-D 4 hours prior (which didn't seem to do to much beyond threshold somehow) but I had an incredibyl steep come-up. Well, physically more than mentally. But I started feeling extremely lightheaded and unwell and a bit tense and started worrying about possible interaction and about dosage. So after about 10 to 15 minutes I loaded some activated charcoal powder mixed with water in the syringe and shot that after the 5-MeO-DALT to avoid it getting any worse. The physical unpleasantness soon got relieved, and after a joint I suddenly found that I was extremely hungry, and so I had me some nice hot wholesome healthy soup and, after making and eating that, I must say I feel perfectly fine and actualyl have a nice body high. And I can tell I am already past the peak with the compound. In terms of physical (and thus mental?) edginess it reminded me of my first 4-MeO-MiPT experience, and it was borderline psychedelic if that.
It's true what Shulgin's report said about the closed-eyes activity that kinda goes away almost completely with eyes open.

(off-topic starts)
The weird thing is that 19mg rectal 2C-D didn't do much for me today, whereas 22mg of it orally (same batch, and I have no reason to believe it has lost potency as it's been kept airtight and dark and cold) gave me an incredibly strong experience on many levels, the first time ever I tried 2C-D. It had never been that strong after that, but I thought 19mg would do more.
(off-topic ends)


----------



## djfriendly

My wife and I like 5-MeO-DALT.  We've only taken it up to 20mg on several occasions, but it didn't feel to us like higher doses would be really worth it.  I couldn't really describe the experience, it's just a subtle tryptamine-like buzz.  We usually get hungry on it.  Once we took it not too long after a _really_ big meal, and although it took much longer to come on, the experience actually seemed better than usual.  Sex is good sometimes, sometimes nothing special - movies or television and conversation with friends seem to be good uses.

I'm concerned about this degradation issue! It's been a while since we've used it.  Two different batches have now been removed from their freezer storage to check on their condition.



			
				Ximot said:
			
		

> (off-topic starts)
> The weird thing is that 19mg rectal 2C-D didn't do much for me today, whereas 22mg of it orally (same batch, and I have no reason to believe it has lost potency as it's been kept airtight and dark and cold) gave me an incredibly strong experience on many levels, the first time ever I tried 2C-D. It had never been that strong after that, but I thought 19mg would do more.
> (off-topic ends)



Congratulations on winning the 2C-D lottery!    I did too at 26mg the 2nd time I tried it.  A special experience I will never forget.


* edit *  Neither batch of 5-MeO-DALT was degraded in color.  My storage method seems to be working well!


----------



## psilocybonaut

You would need to convert it to its freebase form to smoke it, right?

Has anyone tried IV administration?

Does anyone know approx. dosages for smoking/IV'ing?


----------



## djfriendly

I'm interested in hearing about any experience others might have with combining 5-MeO-DALT with entactogens or other psychedelics.  We've been tempted a few times to try something along these lines, but a subtle note of caution has always appeared in the back of my mind to talk me out of it.  Even this, the gentlest of the 5-MeO's, feels like it might be somewhat dangerous in combinations.


----------



## Jabberwocky

bitter?

the kind I had was sparkly white, pure white it literally sparkled in light-

I think it may have given me chemical burn on my tongue a few nights ago- I licked 20mg and then my tongue went numb and really slick and burned a while-

weird?


----------



## Xorkoth

I've gotten a similar chemical burn feeling from 5-MeO-MiPT, 2C-B, and 2C-T-7.  And AMT... but don't ever just put AMT freebase in your mouth and hold it there!  I think that actually DID burn me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I've got a similar conditioned response I have to harmala alky's now with 5-MeO-DALT - whenever I think about it my face tightens up into a grimace - it sucks!

gel caps for me with this one!


----------



## egor

^^worse than 4-ho-dipt??


----------



## Jabberwocky

I've never tried that one - but 5-MeO-DALT is comparable to 5-meO-DiPT and 5-meO-MiPT, both of which are the worst I've tried-

What surprised me is a friend told me it is not very bitter at all and can be held in sublingually without much discomfort-

I couldn't imagine holding that stuff in my mouth and not having my mouth go numb with chemical burn-


----------



## egor

No other chemical can even compare to 4-ho-dipt. Makes san pedro tea seem like fine wine by comparasin.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Really - I don't see how anything could be worse than 5-meo-dipt - it is about as bad as I could concieve a chem burning-

4-HO-DMT is also pretty damn bitter - makes everyone make this funny twisting cough grimace face-


----------



## egor

5-meo-dipt is sweet by comparasin, 4-ho-dipt lingers.

 I have to agree I love to see the looks on peoples faces from those tiny little piles of powder


----------



## Xorkoth

Egor is right... when I tasted 4-HO-DiPT, I was actually concerned that I had damaged my mouth for a while, and seriously wondered whether what I had taken was poisonous or not.  The taste was alarming... sent off all my instinctual warning bells.  It was by far the worst chemical I've tasted.

And I don't find 5-MeO-MiPT to be that bad at all, really.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Ximot said:
			
		

> Found myself looking at my remaining 85mg of 5-MeO-DALT today after licking the bag it'd been kept in, and it has the brown sugar colour mentioned earlier in this thread.



After reading through this thread since my last contribution, I do hope you washed your finger after plugging it and the brown colour isn't due to some 'colouring' agent tainting the 5-methoxy DALT!


----------



## Jabberwocky

oh lord, FB, that was uncalled for


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ by whom, I certainly heard the calling!


----------



## smot2k3

Sheesh...

The 5-MeO-DALT was seen around these parts earlier last year (november?). What is interesting to note is that it was crystalline sparkly white. The effects were as noted here - short tryp-like buzz with nothing else apparent.

Upon checking recently it was found this same stuff is still sparkly shiny white, absolutely no discoloration. It was stored in a cool dark place, too.


----------



## Jabberwocky

This drug is really a non-event - I went into it expecting something interesting (now trialed at 5mg, 10mg, 20mg, and 25mg)-

Honestly its not really doing anything to me-

I seem to be naturally tolerant to 5-MeO's I guess - I require a high dosage for 5-meO-MiPT, -DMT, -DiPT (apparently at least, I've only tried it in an ecstasy pill a long time ago and it was weak), and now 5-meO-DALT-

I guess I'll try again at 35mg, but its really not too appealing given that it does barely anything - maybe a short tingling tryp buzz, but nothing slightly interesting-


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ For god's sake, don't bother finding out if you have a naturally high tolerance to 5-methoxy AMT - it's a horrible drug, not worth the bother!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I long since wrote that one off-

I am going to try a higher dose 5-meO-MiPT dose - I tried last time 18mg and it was slightly euphoric and sort of trippy - I am going to try 25mg next time-

I'll probably just shelf 5-meO-DALT for now, its not really worth the effort-


----------



## smot2k3

Sure it is, I hear that 20 and below it's pretty unapparent but in higher doses can be enjoyed in its mildness.

Will give 40mg a shot sometime...


----------



## Xorkoth

Wow S_S, you took 18mg of 5-MeO-MiPT without much effect?  Craziness! 

I have yet to take more than 10mg.  I love the stuff though... maybe next time I'll try 16-18 or so.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ There were some tryptamine rushes and euphoria that is specific to that chem, but there was no intense body effects - which I would have expected from what people told me about it - oh well - I am sort of writing off the 5-meo's as not worth my time (besides 5-meO-DMT of course )-

I prefer the simpler tryptamines, DMT, DPT, DET (SOMEDAY MAYBE I KNOW I'll LIKE IT!)-


----------



## Xorkoth

For pure psychedelia I prefer the "simpler" tryptamines as well... and the 4-hydroxy analogues.


----------



## smot2k3

40mg IB came on strong - so strong I was unsure if I was going to be ok. Very intense nothingness.

Via this route onset is within 5 minutes, expressed as an energy, somewhat dizziness. And, profuse sweating. It is like this compound is intensely subtle - the headspace certainly feels altered, but no signs of typical mental/visual manifestations.


----------



## Jabberwocky

IB what does this mean -


----------



## smot2k3

intra-bum lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

ok I figured just checking though 

someone else (ximot maybe) reported this light headed feeling with the speed of onset from intrabum -

I haven't taken 5-meo-DALT rectally yet but perhps I will next time (if ever) I take it-


----------



## Zagenth

I have a gram of 5-MeO-DALT staring me in the face just waiting for me to take it, so when I finally do, I'll post some reports. (It's also a crystalline white, it literally shines in the light.)

After reading many, many reports about it, I have some thoughts. 

I haven't confirmed it yet, so this is all conjecture, but I'm of the impression that people just flat out aren't taking enough of it. Sasha used it in the low range, but I feel that this substance won't really shine til people take more than 60mgs of it. (Imagine taking 30mg of MDMA, you would think the substance sucks.) It seems like it would really shine in MDMA-esque doses. Like 70-120mgs. 

Again, this is all conjecture, and in the next few months, I will try to confirm my assumptions, but I have to start out at 20mgs and work up, so it might be awhile before I can say with certainty whether I was right or not. (Plus, I need to take the obligatory 5mg dose to make sure my body won't react negatively to it.)

I will post back after a few trials, but I have high hopes for this substance.  (Especially after reading that report on Erowid about the 250mg dose.)

EDIT: I'm talking oral doses here. (After many RC uses, I've come to the conclusion that anything other than eating them is a bad idea, MY body doesn't like other means of ingestion, could just be me getting older, but I'm eating whatever RC I take from now on.)


----------



## Jabberwocky

well, the 5mg dose and the 20mg dose can be taken within hours of each other, due to taxaphylaxis (mispelled that one damnit!) - the smaller dose will not affect tolerance to the larger dose -

still, if you're used to tripping balls, be prepared to not notice ANYTHING from the 20mg dose -

I'll be curious what your 60+ trials give back, unfortunately I do not have enough to try that high (I have a chance to try a 20mg rectal dose and a 40mg rectal dose and thats it)-

peace and be careful - it is a 5-meo after all-


----------



## smot2k3

Yes, 5-meo's should be taken with caution. It felt like at 40mg perhaps my siezure threshhold was lower. I'd get rushes of dizzying energy in my head, similar to mild xanax WD. If this is the case, a subtle negative effect might be missed at lower doses, yet be less than subtle, perhaps bordering uncomfortability in higher doses.


----------



## Jabberwocky

here's a journal entry I just added, but I thought I would put it here too for completeness sake.

I tripped again tonight and boy oh boy was I glad I decided too :D

I smoked a bit of weed to chill out then spotted some 5-meo-DALT that magically landed in my lap. I decided to sprinkle a bit on top of the mj ashes (probably about 20mg). I sparked up and the 5-meo-DALT looked really cool as it started to vaporize...its pure white stuff and when I applied heat, it turned crystal clear for a second, puddling up, and then dissolved and as I inhaled the pipe went straight into my lungs.

I blew out the first hit, tasting that funny plastic tryptamine taste on my lips. Not as bad as some others, I think because this stuff is so pure. My head got lightheaded and i felt trippy. I danced around a little to some music (evan marc I think) and then sat back down. Hmm, that was it I thought? What a lightweight!

I decided to hit it a couple times harder and deeper. I hit ONCE and blew out a CLOUD of vapor. Oh boy! That did it! I started to get visuals (I thought 5-meo-DALT didn't give people visuals!) and my body started rushing. I babbled something semi-incoherent to the friend I was chatting to and ran over to my bed under the covers. It was getting stronger and stronger. Like that 5-meo-DMT rush. Intense.

My eyes closed involuntarily and nystagmus hit me HARD like 200+ milligrams of MDMA except HARDER. I've never experienced anything so pleasurable as my eyes darted back and forth and my muscles contracted and released spasmodically. Pleasure. Eye orgasm. Body trip. Mmmm tryptamine love 

ps I think I didn't smoke all of it (there's still some left). I probably took in 15mg of it total (just a guesstimate). Start low with this one though because it definitely had the intense flavor of 5-meo-DMT.


----------



## Jabberwocky

that last hit just made my teeth tingle i never felt anything like that!! :D


----------



## cegli

Hmmm... Interesting.  Would you say that smoking it was a much better ROA than anything else you've tried (oral and rectal if I remember right)?

Did you freebase it first before you smoked it, or was it still a salt?  Oh and how long did it last this way?  Was a short rush or did it still stay 3-4 hours?  

Haha, sorry for all the questions, it's just this sounds promising.  I'm glad some people are still experimenting with this compound.  Hadn't heard anything about it for a while.


----------



## psilocybonaut

> Did you freebase it first before you smoked it, or was it still a salt? Oh and how long did it last this way? Was a short rush or did it still stay 3-4 hours?


I would also like to know if you freebased it first, or if it was a salt, and if so which.  That would be helpful.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I left it as a salt. It vaporized PERFECTLY that way (must have a low MP as a salt or something). It was ideal in that form.

The rush with intense visuals and intense body spasms/orgasms lasted very short, probably shorter than a DMT flash even, maybe 3-4 minutes. Then I felt trippy for about 20 minutes...then baseline (almost totally), with just a happy glow/awe from the memory of the trip. Very short, *the shortest-acting tryptamine I've tried so far*.

This blew the other ROAs out of the water. Basically I got no effects from the other routes, even oral at 50mg. Pretty much nothing, maybe a slightly trippy feel and a nice gentle body buzz.

Smoking it is very intense. I am planning on getting 25mg in as quick as possible next experiment...I felt like I could possibly 'break through' (like on 5-meo-DMT and DMT) if I had only smoked a little more material.

I'll report back when I try this large dose! :D


----------



## PippUK

Cool. Keep on charting the new ground for us Samadhi. It sounds like intersting and different territory. All the best - Pipp.


----------



## Jabberwocky

oh, I have to add, unfortunately I eyeballed the material, just scooped a little onto the ashes and smoked that. I think it was around 20mg total (remember I got maybe 15mg in me by the time I started tripping hard). Next experiment I will properly weigh it out...I really wasn't expecting these effects (I was expecting something very mild). But, it certainly wasn't more than 20mg (I'm pretty good at eyeballing especially with material I've weighed before and know the relative density of).

Goes to show you that you should always weigh out properly, even with supposedly very mild compounds.


----------



## cegli

Have you tried any new trials with it smoked to see if the effects were duplicated?  Anyone else give it a go via the smoking method?  It seems promising so far!  Any new information would be appreciated .


----------



## Jabberwocky

I haven't yet. To be honest I have tripped so often in the last month that I am now mildly tripping 24/7, so I'm going to give my HT2a receptors a little break (although I still am going to IV 5-meo-DMT this weekend if I get a chance).

I am excited for others to try in the 20-30mg range...I don't know why people haven't thought to take it up past low doses before (nanobrain had reported that 5mg was definitely active).

Low doses smoked and higher doses is like two TOTALLY DIFFERENT DRUGS. The low dose was nothing special, a rubbery body feeling, mild visual distortions, mild euphoria. The high dose was....an eye-gasm :D


----------



## cegli

Haha, alright, well I guess that's an excuse .  I'm sure I'll eventually get around to collecting it, but it might take a little while.  I'll be keeping my eye on this thread to see if anyone else tries it, and I'm sure one day I'll have a report.


----------



## Jabberwocky

cool! look forward to it! I was hoping I would get some peoples to pull it out of their stash and reconsider it, we'll see.

I'll have another report sometime this fall probably once my tolerance has gone down a bit (and the constant patterns fade from my open eye visual field :D).


----------



## Depersonalized

Gaian Planes said:
			
		

> here's a journal entry I just added, but I thought I would put it here too for completeness sake.
> 
> I tripped again tonight and boy oh boy was I glad I decided too :D




From what I've read, this compound's effects seem similar to 5-meo-dmt.

Are there any key differences?

Listening to Shulgin speak about 5-meo-dalt was intriguing.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Depersonalized said:
			
		

> Are there any key differences?


My high dose trip was pretty similar to 5-meo-DMT in the sense that it was very incapacitating and intense rush. I think a little more would have been an ego death trip like on 5-meo-DMT high doses.

The dissimilarity: 5-meo-DALT seemed to be more 'light' and more fun, less heavy duty spiritual material and more drug-like/recreational in manner.


----------



## tadfish

How did you smoke it? crack bong or onto top of cone leaf material?
How does it be best smoked,
hmmm wonder how long it last compared to oral or snorting it


----------



## Jabberwocky

it only lasts a few minutes, less than DMT even. I smoked it on top of some mj out of a regular bowl (iirc).

Its great that way. Way fucking intense (I got practically nothing other than a weird bodyload from 50mg oral).


----------



## tadfish

Gaian Planes said:
			
		

> Just as a curious sidenote, using neurotransmitters as metaphor, there was something written by a person who noted that any and all 'standardized tests' have been created within a framework of the 'dopamine' system rather than the 'serotonin' system and as such are not complete accurate systems to test a wide variety of personalities/types of people (nor can they be an accurate measure of intelligence in ANYONE).
> 
> *Has anyone tried rectal administration with 5-MeO-DALT?*
> 
> I was thinking about titrating this one via that route...something to the effect of 5mg, 10mg, 20mg, and 25mg doses. I've already taken it orally at 4mg for no discernible effect. I probably won't ever get around to it though...lots others demand my relatively limited amount of tripping time.



its seems dose's over 100mg get you to a DMT like effects.
Smoking also does this at what doses? ~20mg
sweet might have like 50mg oral dose's then bump 50mg again then smoke some.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I wouldn't waste my time with oral with this one. It doesn't seem to do much if anything (compared to smoking it, yes +20mg at least).


----------



## tadfish

ok thinkin of taking a few 50mg hit maybe snort 50mg
and smoke some at peak or end or trip
so smoke 20mg right
any tips
i'll post trip report soon


----------



## Jabberwocky

Again, I would skip the oral...I think it will just decrease effects when you do vaporize. I think its probably like 5-meo-DMT where its best to get it in quick. I would just try to get 20-30mg into you as quickly as possible (smoking). It vaporizes quite nicely. I think if you get enough you could have a classic 'breakthrough' experience like DMT or 5-meo-DMT.

Looking forward to your report!

I might try this one again at a higher level if I don't get pre-occupied smoking herb :D


----------



## tadfish

yeah well i had 50mg dose about 2-4hours apart
came on smacky like yopo DMT styles bufo.
then went to like some mild after effect MD effect
smoking in alfoil didn't do anytping and that wass 50mg
hard head i am but still
pretty cruzy drug another perosn vomitted at come on said it came on like "smacky" pill


----------



## tadfish

yeah strange stuff nothing from smoking it in cigo. might try smoking 20mg in crack pipe or foil boat next time i find some.
whats everyone elses recommendations? 
had in 50mg dose's
wondering maybe higher dose's if my friend gets some more. after the affects were ok kinda like coming of LSD or MD no comedown or mashed up head.

wonder what 4-Ac0-DALT will be like compared


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah, smoking in a cigarette seems like a bad way to smoke this.  I'd definitely try smoking it directly... a crack pipe should work or even a glass pipe.


----------



## Jabberwocky

hella recreational


----------



## tadfish

Yeah not found so yet i should right a trip report but i too lazy and i hate looking back to do spelling and gramma checks. that is splatts job.
might try it in a foil cause i don't have no crack pipe access these days not sure if they legal or can get them where i am. Hope my mate gets some more.
has anyone smoked the 4-aco-DALT? or had it


----------



## Jabberwocky

4-aco-DALT is probably a poor chose to smoke since the acetylating the 4th position makes for an unstable compound (it would probably be destroyed).

although I've been meaning to try to freebase some psilocin and smoke that.


----------



## tadfish

yeah more emphasis on the or HAD IT ? wait there is another thread


----------



## tadfish

Gaian Planes said:
			
		

> here's a journal entry I just added, but I thought I would put it here too for completeness sake.
> 
> I tripped again tonight and boy oh boy was I glad I decided too :D
> 
> I smoked a bit of weed to chill out then spotted some 5-meo-DALT that magically landed in my lap. I decided to sprinkle a bit on top of the mj ashes (probably about 20mg). I sparked up and the 5-meo-DALT looked really cool as it started to vaporize...its pure white stuff and when I applied heat, it turned crystal clear for a second, puddling up, and then dissolved and as I inhaled the pipe went straight into my lungs.
> 
> I blew out the first hit, tasting that funny plastic tryptamine taste on my lips. Not as bad as some others, I think because this stuff is so pure. My head got lightheaded and i felt trippy. I danced around a little to some music (evan marc I think) and then sat back down. Hmm, that was it I thought? What a lightweight!
> 
> I decided to hit it a couple times harder and deeper. I hit ONCE and blew out a CLOUD of vapor. Oh boy! That did it! I started to get visuals (I thought 5-meo-DALT didn't give people visuals!) and my body started rushing. I babbled something semi-incoherent to the friend I was chatting to and ran over to my bed under the covers. It was getting stronger and stronger. Like that 5-meo-DMT rush. Intense.
> 
> My eyes closed involuntarily and nystagmus hit me HARD like 200+ milligrams of MDMA except HARDER. I've never experienced anything so pleasurable as my eyes darted back and forth and my muscles contracted and released spasmodically. Pleasure. Eye orgasm. Body trip. Mmmm tryptamine love
> 
> ps I think I didn't smoke all of it (there's still some left). I probably took in 15mg of it total (just a guesstimate). Start low with this one though because it definitely had the intense flavor of 5-meo-DMT.



oh can't wait to get a chance to smoke some


----------



## Ximot

One of the most pleasant tryptamines. 50mg orally gave me fantastic body rushes. cognitively not much happening except for a breaking of boundaries and a sense of infinite possibilities. Entactogen quality. Started dancing like a madman within minutes of ingesting and did so for half an hour or more ... best taken with a loving partner though, imho. Easy to use mentally, pleasant body feelings. A truly pleasurable tryptamine that almost completely lacks the spiritual depth of most tryptamines I have tried. Only borderline "psychedelic" really.


----------



## dread

Think about it... If you would replace one of those allyls with a methyl, you would have MALT! 

Then you just add some N-hydroxy-2c-P, or for short, HOP! 

Mix together HOP and MALT and what do you get?


----------



## NeuroDr

I hope to try this soon. It seems like smoking/vaporizing is the best ROA, so Ill probably start there. It would be nice to have a nice short acting psychedelic for enhancing an experience. You think this would be a good museum/aquarium/planetarium type of psych? I see someone has listed the effects as feeling like ur in an aquarium


----------



## sunyata

If you keep the dose low sure.

A full dose vaporized incapacitated me (as per Gaian Plane's report who is actually me!).


----------



## Coolio

Has anyone tried a large dose of 5-MeO-DALT, like 120mg or 180mg?

This one is starting to sound like 2C-C to me... everyone describes 2C-C as light or mild or easy or gentle or whatever... but they take 1/4 the maximum dose that I do. I found 2C-C to be like the psilocin of phenethylamines at 150mg oral.


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

Coolio said:


> This one is starting to sound like 2C-C to me... everyone describes 2C-C as light or mild or easy or gentle or whatever... but they take 1/4 the maximum dose that I do. I found 2C-C to be like the psilocin of phenethylamines at 150mg oral.


the highest dose of 2C-C I tried was 100 mg. I still only had only moderate psychedelic effects at that level, but it also really made me sick. did you have no problems like that at 150 mg doses?


----------



## Coolio

I vomited, but the nausea was over immediately afterwards. I vomit on the come-up of almost any phenethylamine.


----------



## sunyata

Coolio said:


> Has anyone tried a large dose of 5-MeO-DALT, like 120mg or 180mg?
> 
> This one is starting to sound like 2C-C to me... everyone describes 2C-C as light or mild or easy or gentle or whatever... but they take 1/4 the maximum dose that I do. I found 2C-C to be like the psilocin of phenethylamines at 150mg oral.



bro forget oral with this. Forget oral with any 5-meo's imo. You're just asking for nausea and diarreah with 5-meo's taking large oral doses (their affinity for stomach receptors is very high I think). Just stick with vaporizing or intravenous injections. This one will knock you on your fucking ass just like every other 5-meo.


----------



## Shakti

*edit* meh, i guess i answered my question.


----------



## discopupils

Is it safe to combine this substance with methylone?
I am planning to give methylone a trippy, psychedelic edge. Almost like MDA.


----------



## Coolio

I think combining methylone with normal doses of almost any of the tryptamines listed in TiHKAL, or even new but otherwise similar ones like DALT and 5-MeO-DALT, should be at least as safe as combining MDMA and mushrooms. There don't seem to be any toxicology or drug interaction problems mixing tryptamine psychedelics with amphetamine and cathinone entactogens or stimulants, and while there's not much real data out there on it, there's no anecdotal evidence to suggest 5-MeO-DALT is any less safe than psilocybin.


----------



## Delsyd

Coolio said:


> Has anyone tried a large dose of 5-MeO-DALT, like 120mg or 180mg?
> 
> This one is starting to sound like 2C-C to me... everyone describes 2C-C as light or mild or easy or gentle or whatever... but they take 1/4 the maximum dose that I do. I found 2C-C to be like the psilocin of phenethylamines at 150mg oral.




high doses of 2c-c really do rank up there with harder psychs like mushrooms and 2c-e.

recently even 30-40mg had me tripping alot harder than i would have expected.
2c-c is good stuff.
And although it does cause a bit of nausea, you're right, its gone as soon as you vomit.


5 meo DALT intrigues me but its just doesnt seem all that interesting. More of a collecters item IMO.


----------



## Excido

100mg 2C-C Oral was similar to my 100mg IM'ed DPT. I might look into some 5-meo-DALT


----------



## rangrz

I just eyeballed 20-30mg of 5-meo-dalt....wish me luck.


----------



## Shakti

Good Luck and enjoy


----------



## rangrz

mildly psychedelic, but very enjoyable.


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

rangrz said:


> mildly psychedelic, but very enjoyable.


so would you say this is a hedonistic tryptamine like 5-MeO-MiPT or 5-MeO-DiPT?


----------



## joanmiro

ungelesene_bettlek said:


> so would you say this is a hedonistic tryptamine like 5-MeO-MiPT or 5-MeO-DiPT?




Also, is the consensus that smoking is the only reliable ROA?  I hate that burning plastic taste of tryps :s


----------



## rangrz

its hedonistic almost in the way mdma is ime.


----------



## dilated pupil

I like smoking this stuff, it gives a very short, colorful and *very **confusing *trip, the peak is less than 5 minutes and in just 30 minutes I'm completely sober again.
The most I've smoked is 50 mg but still no break trough experience 
not even close..


----------



## dilated pupil

^
I wish you good luck, let is us know how it went.

I bought a new kind of glass pipe today. Looks a bit like a dmt or crack pipe, I hope this one works better.
And I still have to work on my smoking skills.

I'm to scared to inject myself.


----------



## dilated pupil

> Also, is the consensus that smoking is the only reliable ROA? I hate that burning plastic taste of tryps :s



I find the  taste not that bad with this chem. I hardly have any troubles keeping the smoke inside for awhile.

Taste it, Trip it,  it!


----------



## hamhurricane

i know that it is not advisable but i plan on smoking a dose of 5-MeO-DALT on 150mg of moclobemide, obviously i will start very slowly with less than 10mg.

is the varying potency of different trypts and PEAs solely based on their varying resistance to MAO? i know these molecules have some intrinsic potency measured by their binding affinity (which does not take into account MAO resistance i assume?) but its amazing how drugs like Mescaline can easily produce a +++ at less than 50mg if MAO is fully inhibited. 

so...is it possible that 5-MeO-DALT has a low intrinsic potency separate from MAO attack, and MAOIs would do little to potentiate it? i assume thats not the case, just thinking out loud...


----------



## Whatsamatau

I'm not going to post a trip report, I already did at 18mg exactly a week ago.  Not really my cup of tea, trip reports that is.

Anyway, coming off of 45mgs, I'm finding that people have been underdosing orally.  It's really just starting to get interesting.  At about an hour and a half I was thinking shit this stuff just doesn't quite get there.

Well, I was going to have some fun damn it, so I smoke a couple cones and put the Cream Live at the Albert Hall DVD on the big 42" flat panel and crank up the surround sound.  Well, I start dancing and get into it, got some air quitar and face going, yea this is ..... next thing I know my minds flying off into some major mental inventory stuff.. thinking in detail about my divorce, ex-wife and things that I normally keep stuffed down, otherwise when they come up I start balling and want to grab for a drink.  I was able to think about those things clearly without all the emotional flood blinding my thoughts.

I sort of snapped out of that, and realized how nice it was to have been able to go to those places in my mental inventory without throwing me into a depression.  And damn, I got Jack Bruce singing his heart out (we're goin wrong!!!!) and I feel just fucking wonderful.

Feels like .... dexedrine/ritalin euphoria wrapped in an MDA body buzz (for a good 2 hours).

And for you 5-meo=gut problem generalizers, I thought about nausea for about 30 seconds at one point.  No comparison to what 2ce does to my gastro system.  

Me likeeeeeee:D:D


----------



## hamhurricane

ive been thinking a lot about the allyl group and what it does exactly, 5-meo-dalt has almost the exact same weight as 5-meo-dpt, its just four hydrogen atoms lighter. i wonder why there is a five fold decrease in potency?

im really excited to try this one...


----------



## Solipsis

It may not look like much but even that difference could mean the world in terms of polarity and steric hindrance. Not to mention the fact that the allyl groups have pi bonds which would be more important than the molecular weight.
I may weigh exactly the same as the next monkey that comes along but you don't see anyone wondering why I solve a math problem more than 5 times as fast...


----------



## ZeXXX Rated

I feel that 5-Meo-DALT is underrated. Maybe it just doesn't work for some people, but it was pretty intense for me at 20mgs. It was definitely a nice contrast to the 2c-e I'd been doing as it didn't go on for another ten hours. Am looking forward to continued experiments with this substance.


----------



## Coolio

Whatsamatau said:


> Anyway, coming off of 45mgs, I'm finding that people have been underdosing orally.  It's really just starting to get interesting.



And what have I been saying all along? This one's like 2C-C - hardly anybody has even had a peak experience on it yet. They're underdosing by a factor of 3x to 8x.


----------



## Delsyd

Coolio said:


> This one's like 2C-C - hardly anybody has even had a peak experience on it yet.



2c-c is a tricky one.

ive had 40mg give me not much of a trip and other times 35mg has blown me away.


----------



## Pace2009

Is anyone aware of the legal status of this drug in Ireland?


----------



## Nibiru

I once had two doses of this stuff, but threw it out the next day along with other things out of paranoia. The man who had traded them to me for some Syrian rue at a big festival, told me it was sort of mushroomic when taken orally, but not so visual.

My paranoia was wise but had I kept my stash, I would have had those two, plus a good handfull of other novel tryptamines. All for 20 grams of incense.


----------



## dc710

hoping to obtain some of this compound soon as it looks interesting (and being legal here helps!). Have read this thread and it's been a little quiet lately, wondering if anyone's still dabbling with it.

Whilst I will try it on its own first, I'm particularly interested in it's interaction with other substances, perhaps methylone and definitley nitrous! A fave of mine on psych's. Also, as some people seem a little underwhelmed with it, maybe a dose of Piracetam beforehand could make things more interesting? :D I know perhaps not always advisable (with psychedelics) but it could be just the ticket lol


----------



## PsyGOA

I found nothing spectacular from it on 50mg oral, so I've got about ~2g's of this stuff laying around. I did watch a sunset with my eyes closed, that's when intense fractal CEV's became apparent, but even that was a little bland. Seems like a 'tofu drug' that would go well with pretty much anything. I hear 2C-C is an example of a phenethylamine with similar qualities. 

However, from reports, I hear smoking 5-MeO-DALT in any way or form produces much more profound effects. I've also heard its melting point was so low which would then make freebasing irrelevant. I've also heard from numerous sources it's as potent and active as DMT when vaporized, even smoked on a bowl on material in a bong! Is there anyway for freebasing or proper vaporizing of this substance? I'm pretty sure it's in HCl salt form. I was thinking of doing a simple acid-base extraction, but do you think the chemical itself will degrade or cleave its bonds? Do indoles attach to non-polar solvents? Back to my chem books.

*<This is only an experiment. I do not intend to consume final products! The reagents being using are not food or laboratory grade.>*​
EDIT:

- Bleh, I'm bored, so dissolved 100mg of 5-MeO-DALT HCl into 20mL of 10% w/v ammonium hydroxide solution. Stirring...

- It's actually dissolving quite well and turning foggy, but has some inconsistencies... probably needed more base solvent, but not enough room in vessel and am doing this in a rush. A mild temperature increase did the trick.

- Added a rough ratio of non-polar solvent now (light/med aliphatic petroleum naptha, washed several times before use), nearly filling vessel up to 25ml and inverting.

- White sludge precipitating in non-polar solvent layer. Gathered sludge which appears to be solvent-saturated crystals. Allowing to dry on tinfoil.

- Ended up with about 5mg of extra product than expected. Probably some leftover solvent in there meaning it's not completely dry, plus it has an unusual putty/oily consistency rather than a powder, though I don't smell any resides... Compound does not appear to have degraded either.


Will attempt to wash several times after solvent totally evaporates. Yield appears to be around pretty close to 100% assume I didn't pick up any nasty stuff. To be continued... I agree, I should have used NaOH as base and dH2O for a direct non-equilibrium reaction. I probably have a mix of HCl salt and freebase in there, unfortunately. I do not have easy access to DCM either. Let me finish my assay and we'll compare results.


----------



## Shakti

Interesting.  I might try this myself as the vaped route has been talked up so much.  What solvent did you use?

I'd probably use an NaOH and water solution.  Then extract with dcm.


----------



## tiddlerz

have tried DALT a few time in recent months

first time at around 15mg got a serious buzz almost instantly, acid like but without visuals.
up instantly and back down in about 2 hours. interesting and fun.
but havent been able to get a buzz off it since then.
havent touched it in months and just took over 30mg and absolutely nothing. quiet strange.

maybe there is an long tolerance to DALT or prehaps a cross tolerance with other substances i may or may not have been consuming more regularly???


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

tiddlerz said:


> have tried DALT a few time in recent months
> 
> first time at around 15mg got a serious buzz almost instantly, acid like but without visuals.
> up instantly and back down in about 2 hours. interesting and fun.
> but havent been able to get a buzz off it since then.
> havent touched it in months and just took over 30mg and absolutely nothing. quiet strange.
> 
> maybe there is an long tolerance to DALT or prehaps a cross tolerance with other substances i may or may not have been consuming more regularly???


are you talking about DALT or 5-MeO-DALT? if the latter is the case (which would make sense since this thread is about it), please also write 5-MeO-DALT. abbreviations are used because they are short and non-redundant.


----------



## Bomboclat

After hearing a few stories of successful usage from the vape'd method, I think if i were to do 5-MeO-DALT again, id vape it.

The experience I had from 50mg Orally was actually really nice (which was a total surprise as i wasnt expecting much after reading so many stories of "it didnt do much of anything"), im definitely with psyGOA on this, 5-MeO-DALT is very much so the 2C-C of the tryptamine world. I assume that with the success of my trip (via oral ROA) using it the vape'd method it would probably be extremely nice.

I'm very curious as to see how your experiment ends up psyGOA, please keep us all posted.


----------



## PsyGOA

*Results:*

Yielded approximately 80% of initial solute mass -- 80mg. After washing with dH2O and filtering, final product amount of about 75mg remained, meaning the ammonia was not alkaline enough, and did not cleave all the HCl. Anyways, final product assumed to be near pure 5-MeO-DALT freebase. 

Vaped 15mg (didn't consume though), which melted and vaped very cleanly. Smell was faint, but was not particularly pleasant... burning plastic. Wish I had equipment to measure BP and MP. 

Meh, anyways, I got 60mg left to play with. I'll let you know what my guinea-pig thinks at the appropriate time.


----------



## dread

If I had to convert 5meodalt to freebase, I'd just add sodium hydroxide and some water, then since we don't know the solubility data on 5meodalt, I'd use some heavy aromatic solvent like xylene (which seems to have good solubility values on most alkaloids) as the nonpolar. Then separate the layers, maybe do a few washes with water + sodium carbonate and one with only water, then evaporate the solvent.

Another fun experiment would be to convert 5-meo-dalt into the corresponding n-oxide. I believe this could be done with hydrogen peroxide, but I'm not too clear on the details...


----------



## tiddlerz

sorry ungelesene_bettlek i was indeed talking about 5 meo dalt

still wondering has anyone else had any tolerance issues???

very disappointing that the substance only worked the first time and not on subsequent attempts even without touching it in months!


----------



## PsyGOA

tiddlerz said:


> sorry ungelesene_bettlek i was indeed talking about 5 meo dalt
> 
> still wondering has anyone else had any tolerance issues???
> 
> very disappointing that the substance only worked the first time and not on subsequent attempts even without touching it in months!



Tryptamines generally do not cause long-term tolerances to develop. Perhaps this substance has some reverse-tolerance qualities similar to salvinorin, requiring multiple experiences to recognize full effects? 

Perhaps you're expecting too much from it as well. Trying a new substance for the first time is always thrilling and anticipating. Your first experience may have just been placebo. 

I think there may be some oral activity issues with this substance since there are such varied results... perhaps those who get no effect from 5-MeO-DALT are lacking/over-producing some type of enzyme during digestion. This is why I think it's time to explore the 5-MeO-DALT territory via vaporization.

And thanks for the tips, dread. Duly noted, there are better methods that others. But I was just bored one day and used what I had available.


----------



## IknowIsuckDude

Has anybody try'ed plugging 5-meo-dalt? I thought this might be a good ROA because smoking works pretty good as well.

Would it be verry stupid to try this?


----------



## PsyGOA

IknowIsuckDude said:


> Has anybody try'ed plugging 5-meo-dalt? I thought this might be a good ROA because smoking works pretty good as well.
> 
> Would it be verry stupid to try this?



Go for it, let us know how it goes.


----------



## IknowIsuckDude

PsyGOA said:


> Go for it, let us know how it goes.



I don't know what dose to start with. So any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Delsyd

Gaian Planes said:


> here's a journal entry I just added, but I thought I would put it here too for completeness sake.
> 
> I tripped again tonight and boy oh boy was I glad I decided too :D
> 
> I smoked a bit of weed to chill out then spotted some 5-meo-DALT that magically landed in my lap. I decided to sprinkle a bit on top of the mj ashes (probably about 20mg). I sparked up and the 5-meo-DALT looked really cool as it started to vaporize...its pure white stuff and when I applied heat, it turned crystal clear for a second, puddling up, and then dissolved and as I inhaled the pipe went straight into my lungs.
> 
> I blew out the first hit, tasting that funny plastic tryptamine taste on my lips. Not as bad as some others, I think because this stuff is so pure. My head got lightheaded and i felt trippy. I danced around a little to some music (evan marc I think) and then sat back down. Hmm, that was it I thought? What a lightweight!
> 
> I decided to hit it a couple times harder and deeper. I hit ONCE and blew out a CLOUD of vapor. Oh boy! That did it! I started to get visuals (I thought 5-meo-DALT didn't give people visuals!) and my body started rushing. I babbled something semi-incoherent to the friend I was chatting to and ran over to my bed under the covers. It was getting stronger and stronger. Like that 5-meo-DMT rush. Intense.
> 
> My eyes closed involuntarily and nystagmus hit me HARD like 200+ milligrams of MDMA except HARDER. I've never experienced anything so pleasurable as my eyes darted back and forth and my muscles contracted and released spasmodically. Pleasure. Eye orgasm. Body trip. Mmmm tryptamine love
> 
> ps I think I didn't smoke all of it (there's still some left). I probably took in 15mg of it total (just a guesstimate). Start low with this one though because it definitely had the intense flavor of 5-meo-DMT.



Heres a report on smoking it by Gaian Planes.

You can go back earlier in this thread to see what else he had to say about the smkoingexperience.


----------



## IknowIsuckDude

Yeah i have looked at his posts. I also smoked 20mg 2 times now but i don't have effects close to his. I actually like it better oral then smoked so far.

I would like some more info about plugging this stuff.


----------



## PsyGOA

I'd say 20mg rectal just tot play it safe at first.


----------



## Shakti

Took 60mgs orally yesterday.  My first experience with it.  I have to say I like it, but it wasn't all that great.  I didn't get any visuals other than a sort of peripheral vision strobe-like effect.


----------



## Slushie

Smoking this stuff is the way to go. Smoked about 10mg tonight, got instant effects. Super awesome bodily feeling, all fuzzy and warm. Got light CEV action, going to try 15mg next time to see if they get stronger. Note: the stuff smells and tastes like burning plastic when smoked; it's horrible.

*edit*
Tried smoking three large hits in a row. At high doses this stuff is incredible! Incredible level of body high, mind is in a nice relaxed haze. A +++ with eyes closed.


----------



## Bomboclat

What was your means of smoking it?


----------



## koalakoala

I just wanted to share some experiences with this stuff, I find it really interesting but am surprised people find this recreational. I like to snort it, it comes on very quick that way and wears off very fast as well - half an hour into the experience, I'm completely baseline, which is unusual for me since I tend to be affected by substances for quite a while even after the primary effects. For me, it's quite similar to DPT especially and has 'that distinct trypt feel' about it. However, compared to DPT, there's much, much less nose irritation (drop tastes bitter, but it doesn't hurt, partly probably due to the small amounts necessary) and much less direct body load (the signature body vibes that DPT gives). However, if one happened to like those, one may miss these when taking 5 meo dalt... It does seem to increase blood flow to peripheral blood vessels. The most significant effects of this substance seem to be the mind effects though, total disconnection from this reality when closing eyes, and even borderline entity contact (wanted to communicate with God, then shirked away when realising that he might tell me things I didn't want to hear lol). (This is highly unusual for me, I'm not the religious type at all). However, no visuals whatsoever, it even seems to eradicate those slight hppd visuals that I tend to have when closing my eyes. So to sum up, this substance seems quite deep in nature - definitely 'psychedelic', but not recreational for me. It seems similar to 'classic' trypts in my experience.


----------



## Slushie

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> What was your means of smoking it?



I simply placed it into my bowl (simple bowl with a screen) and took a bic to it. Had to inhale slowly because the smoke is somewhat harsh.


----------



## Bomboclat

Direct flame, or did you hover?


----------



## Slushie

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Direct flame, or did you hover?



I kind of hovered it on and off the substance rapidly so as to destroy less of the chemical. Worked well.


----------



## ColinGibs

PsyGOA said:


> Meh, anyways, I got 60mg left to play with. I'll let you know what my guinea-pig thinks at the appropriate time.



you should tell us how it felt dude


----------



## dc710

I've been experimenting with this compound off and on for the last coupla months. It's certainly interesting.

The first time I took it I bombed an eyeballed amount of between 20-40mg. This went from an almost MD like come up to "if you stare at things they morph and dissolve" territory! This was unexpected and actually got quite overwhelming for a time. Especially as it was accompanied by quite a heavy and not all that nice body load.

I did try and smoke a small amount (15mg ish) and it tasted/smelt horrible and gave me a panicky feeling in my chest which I get with overdoing weed sometimes, so I decided the smoking route not good for me unfortunately.

Next time I did a line or two of about 25mg each over an hour or so. This was more of a speedy high I felt, but still with the distinctly trippy undertone. Objects shimmering and a sense of heightened reality almost. Quite cool, and less bodyload. Insufflation the best way for me I began to think.

Another time still (handy thing about this stuff, is a bag lasts ages lol). Me and some friends mixed it on the night with Methylone. The M1 was bombed and this was snorted. This resulted in a trippy and fun few hours to be sure, a very good combination IME. Especially when we did a few balloons as well.

Speaking of NOS my last time I did some 5-meo-dalt I got the balloons out, and it was a great combo. Definitely like doing NOS on psychelics for those who know what that's like (i.e. *amazing* on shrooms/LSD etc). I wouldn't say this was that good, but deff up there. I did feel very sick for a bit after though which wasn't all that pleasant. Kind of over NOS'd and tripped out a bit with the dalt.

Anyway, to be fair I don't think I'll buy this stuff again. Too expensive for what it is really, and it doesn't compare to shrooms in any way (I know kinda apples an oranges there but still). It's cool to have tried the stuff but I won't be rushing back to get some more ;-)


----------



## Bomboclat

How was the burn? Ive only taken the stuff orally, as with RC's I tend to stray from insufflating.


----------



## dc710

The burn is surprisingly almost non existant, which is slightly stange after insufflating things like mephedrone which burn like a bitch lol.

If anything you get a slightly bitter drip, but weirdly it doesn't sting at all.


----------



## Delsyd

tryptamines tend to not burn as bad as the PEA's.

And ive always considerd this one sort of a fail from everything ive read but smoking does seem to be the method to provide the most worthwhile effects.


----------



## icen

5-MeO-DALT vs 5-MeO-DIPT ??? which you prefer ?


----------



## hamhurricane

i tasted 50mg of 5-MeO-DALT orally today, perhaps it should be noted that i am on selegiline at 5mg/day. a friend and i both took our doses and went out for a walk in the park, it was the first warm(ish) day of the (almost)spring. i brought along a bottle of juice with 22mg of 4-HO-MiPT disolved in it for us to share if things proved underwhelming. unscientific i know, but i have so little time to trip these days that i am less concerned with accurate evaluations of new chemicals than i am about having a good/therapeutic time. the DALT took effect quickly and was only vaguely uncomfortable. i ran into some old friends on the street and felt awkward exchanging what i felt were slightly passive aggressive pleasantries and then continued towards the park. by the time we reached the park a nonspecific gooey psychedelic feeling had crept over me, not especially visual or verbal or intellectual just psychedelic goopeyness. i became acutely aware of a weird phenomenon that sometimes occurs where everyone i see looks vaguely familiar but i cant put my finger on who exactly it is they are. i sip the 4-HO-MiPT consuming about 5mg and in little time find myself tripping too hard to stand up.

i lay in my friends lap and take a proprandolol because my heart is beginning to race from the unexpected intensity, the clouds are swirling and van gohizing. i cannot speak or articulate my thoughts, its not a matter of verbal fluency because im not even sure what i am thinking, my internal monolog is slushed in the swirls. we stand and i go to watch the sun set with her, i cry tears of joy and find myself reduced to a glowing kernel of human essence and feel the numerous complexities of my life wash away for a brief moment. the orange sun hangs in the air for a ludicrous length of time and i am barely bothered as people walk past me looking at my undisguised tears of confused astonishment. the sun sets and i am terribly cold so my friend and i walk back to my house. i have a new found ability to articulate my experience, although i can barely remember what happened to us over the previous two hours in the park. we have a long conversation w/r/t/ all manner of difficult existential questions. i take some amphetamine as i feel my nice psychedelic sharpness and verbosity draining into sludgy torpor. it is all over in about four hours. i am left with some GI discomfort and pronounced gassyness. i feel obsessive, distracted, disappointed in myself and slightly depressed/motived to change my life as per usual. 

interesting chem.


----------



## CatfishRivers

Anything less than 100 mg is missing the true nature of this one in my experience. Between 100 mg and 200 mg the experience has been very nice, lots of chest glow love for humanity feelings, soupy warm headspace, and great body buzz...very sexual feeling ala 5-MeO-DiPT, or 4-HO-DiPT, but better. Insufflation works, but seems to have a delay in the effect manifesting. I found it to be the least interesting roa. Smoking works great 50-100mg, although it tastes pretty bad. I need to spit out each time. The effect is great. However, twice I have had a weird, slightly alarming experience with the material at higher doses. Once while smoking repeated 50 mg doses, and the other time when consuming orally 200 mg and then insufflating 150 mg. On both occasions I became very weak in the knees, quite wobbly feeling, a bit strobey vision, and something very similar to the robowalk from dxm. I was also feeling nearly dissociated from my self at that dosage level, but I did have an amazingly orgasmic chest and body rush, although the overall speediness that accompanied it was a bit difficult to settle into. I wouldn't repeat those higher dosages, but between 100-200 mg is perfect. Very short duration, maybe 2 hours before I was back to being good enough to drive/function in general. It was perfect for attending this wacky bizarrro Animal Collective performance at the Guggenheim the other night. Smoking some green definitely potentiates the effects as well. Have not tried with alcohol.


----------



## allium

I'd like to get a short-acting light psychedelic. The dilemma: 1g of 5-MeO-DALT or 0.5g of 2C-C. Both of them should be light, but are they comparable in intensity? 
And I heared that 5-MeO-DALT have some euphoric and empatogenic properties, how pronounced are they?


----------



## hax4

So this is my first post here, although I've lurked for more than a year now. I ordered some 5-MEO-DALT after reading about it here and it just arrived recently. I've experimented with it a few times now using all the normal ROAs and have found smoking it to be by FAR the best way for me. I've never tried DMT or any other intense psychedelic so I can't compare it to those, but I've had a number of high dose acid and mushroom trips and I have to say smoking this chemical was by far the most intense drug experience of my life.

My first time smoking this stuff I had a dose of about 20mg at most. I just put it on some herb and  held the lighter about a half an inch above the small pile of powder. It started to melt a second later and I inhaled all of it in one go. About 10 seconds later I felt it coming on strong, and then about 20 seconds after that my whole body started to shake. My eyes tarted to alternate between rolling back in my head and having extreme nystagmus, and my jaw started shaking up and down - very similar to a wave while on MDMA . My whole body felt as if it was made of liquid and my vision became flooded with fractals. I felt completely insane. I almost freaked out I have to admit. I can usually handle tripping hard pretty well, but this chemical seems to almost have a panicky nature about it, or it could of very well just been because this was my first time doing a drug that was so intense and came on so incredibly fast. Anyway, I fairly easily pushed the panicky feelings away. After the rush (about 2-3 minutes after inhaling) it seemed to level out. I could see again, and everything was trailing and looked shimmery. I felt as if I was on 2 or 3 hits of acid for about 10 minutes afterwards, and then after about 30 minutes I felt just about normal, although i was still pretty shaken up because of the unexpected intensity of what just happened.

The only thing that was a little unnerving was how fast it made my heart beat, and how I became a little short of breath during the experience. Until about 15 minutes after inhaling my heart was beating at 120-130 BMP and beating hard. Also it was like I couldn't pull enough air into my lungs for about the whole 2-3 minute long peak. I'm assuming this is just because it is a 5-MEO chemical, right? I think I remember reading they cause heart and breathing issues more so than other tryptamines. These side effects weren't that at all bad though, I just figured I would mention them. Anyway I found this chemical to be extremely interesting and I plan on experimenting with it much more in the future.  It's pretty crazy how it seemed like such a flop at first. Smoking is definitely the way to go.

Id like to mention too that snorting it and taking it orally produced nothing more than a slight shimmering and a general feeling of being buzzed on something. Nothing even close to the effects i got when i smoked it.


----------



## CatfishRivers

the only downside is that smoking it tastes just fowl...and makes you have a ton sudden saliva that you need to spit out. 

What dose did you try taking it orally at?


----------



## hax4

For some reason I don't mind the taste. Almost fruity in a weird way. 

I've done it seven times total. I took 40 and 60 milligrams orally, and 30, 35 and 40 snorted( although the 30mg time I was also on methyone. it added a kind of mental sloppyness. Other two times were at 20 and 15 milligrams smoked. Like I said, the snorted and oral experiences at that dose range were nothing compared to the smoked. It felt like a completely different drug when smoked.


----------



## CatfishRivers

Yeah I smoked up to 100 mg so far, not sure smoking that much at once was really feasible. Seemed like a lot of it got condensed onto the inside of the pipe. The pipe tastes like it for days. 50 mg hits seem to do ok, but the taste lingers then as well. 

The effect is great though. I preferred a 100-110 mg oral experience in public the most so far though. It rivaled some of the best times I have taken mdma and gone to a show in the past. I think what's great about this one, is that it has several ROAs, each seeming to bring out a slightly different aspect of the chemical. Much more interesting chemical than most people thought to say the least!

And yes it taste kinda fruity (smells that way too), but the taste is more like fruity bat shit lol


----------



## ColinGibs

any after-effects?


----------



## Weebl8bob

So my goldfish sampled today about 200mg of a compound, 5-meo-DALT, throughout the day in total..
He has eatten 85mg and snorted 15mg and smoked the rest and has found it to be similar to MDMA mixed with LSD-type feeling... Very odd smell and taste, like BO it smells and tastes.. but after getting over that I am a warm, glowing, fuzzy feeling pleasant like hella laid back, very glowing colours in my visual space, music sounds beautiful and intense and am finding that i am very empathetic at this point.. Also have extreme munchies, but cant move; I also smoked weed with this throughout the day and jwh-018.. So, maybe before I leave to go pick up some more tobacco ill eat.. sounds like a good idea.. off i go..

Be safe guys... at first the high is intense and rockets, but then just gets dopey and smacky like feeling :D


----------



## Weebl8bob

Okay, so i took roughly 500mg in the past 24-48 hours at least in combo with about 80mg altogether of hydrocodone and 4mg xanax and have slept all of it except to wake up take more pills and smoke this stuff.. kind of addictive when mixed with benzos.. plus mixing it with jwh makes for a good, calm, trippy, weed high if infused in some tobacco and smoked in my bowl ^_^

PS i wish too bad someone doesnt have any more adderall to mix with it lol  only 5mg left.. doctors appt today.. wonder what my vitals will be.. haa


----------



## txern41

swim tried 5-meo -dalt today and it did was give him a severe panic attack


----------



## the_oatster

CatfishRivers said:


> Anything less than 100 mg is missing the true nature of this one in my experience. Between 100 mg and 200 mg the experience has been very nice, lots of chest glow love for humanity feelings, soupy warm headspace, and great body buzz...very sexual feeling ala 5-MeO-DiPT, or 4-HO-DiPT, but better. Insufflation works, but seems to have a delay in the effect manifesting. I found it to be the least interesting roa. Smoking works great 50-100mg, although it tastes pretty bad. I need to spit out each time. The effect is great. However, twice I have had a weird, slightly alarming experience with the material at higher doses. Once while smoking repeated 50 mg doses, and the other time when consuming orally 200 mg and then insufflating 150 mg. On both occasions I became very weak in the knees, quite wobbly feeling, a bit strobey vision, and something very similar to the robowalk from dxm. I was also feeling nearly dissociated from my self at that dosage level, but I did have an amazingly orgasmic chest and body rush, although the overall speediness that accompanied it was a bit difficult to settle into. I wouldn't repeat those higher dosages, but between 100-200 mg is perfect. Very short duration, maybe 2 hours before I was back to being good enough to drive/function in general. It was perfect for attending this wacky bizarrro Animal Collective performance at the Guggenheim the other night. Smoking some green definitely potentiates the effects as well. Have not tried with alcohol.



and yet 200mg oral on an empty stomach early in the morning followed by a smoked dosage of at least 100-150 mg yielded jack shit for me.  Psychedelic Tapeworm strikes again!

-the_oatster


----------



## supra79

I'd like to start some experiments with 5-meo-dalt today.
Would it be a problem to combine it with Pseudo-Ephedrine HCL (which is my medical on a daily basis for an awful hayfever...).


----------



## venzen

5-meo-dalt seems like a interesting and potentially under-rated compound. I wonder  if the underwhelming experiences people have been having with oral dosages of this compound are due to not taking and MAO-I with it, as would be necessary when consuming 5-meo-dmt. 
An interesting experiment could be to make Dalthausca: Consume a tea made from 1g of syrian rue(to ensure oral activity), followed by 40mg of 5-meo-dalt (the borderline orally active dose without an MAO-I, it seems) dissolved in olive oil or some other fat.


----------



## Delsyd

supra79 said:


> I'd like to start some experiments with 5-meo-dalt today.
> Would it be a problem to combine it with Pseudo-Ephedrine HCL (which is my medical on a daily basis for an awful hayfever...).


shouldnt cause any problems if ur using it as presribed on the box



venzen said:


> 5-meo-dalt seems like a interesting and potentially under-rated compound. I wonder  if the underwhelming experiences people have been having with oral dosages of this compound are due to not taking and MAO-I with it, as would be necessary when consuming 5-meo-dmt.
> An interesting experiment could be to make Dalthausca: Consume a tea made from 1g of syrian rue(to ensure oral activity), followed by 40mg of 5-meo-dalt (the borderline orally active dose without an MAO-I, it seems) dissolved in olive oil or some other fat.



i would use less then 40mg if combinign with an MAOi for the first time for safeties sake.

It does seem like there is more too this chem then has been reported from oral trips.

smoked reports all sound great.


----------



## any major dude

venzen said:


> 5-meo-dalt seems like a interesting and potentially under-rated compound. I wonder  if the underwhelming experiences people have been having with oral dosages of this compound are due to not taking and MAO-I with it, as would be necessary when consuming 5-meo-dmt.
> An interesting experiment could be to make Dalthausca: Consume a tea made from 1g of syrian rue(to ensure oral activity), followed by 40mg of 5-meo-dalt (the borderline orally active dose without an MAO-I, it seems) dissolved in olive oil or some other fat.



I'm pretty sure 5-Meo-DMT is orally active, you just have to take a bunch.  Also, its entirely possible people are simply under-dosing instead of not using a potentially dangerous combination to potentiate 5-Meo-DALT


----------



## venzen

any major dude said:


> I'm pretty sure 5-Meo-DMT is orally active, you just have to take a bunch.  Also, its entirely possible people are simply under-dosing instead of not using a potentially dangerous combination to potentiate 5-Meo-DALT


It does seem that people are simply under-dosing by a huge degree, but it seems strange that an effective oral dose is at least 10x the smoked dose. Will probably lower the starting dose of 5-meo-dalt (per the recommendation of Delsyd) to 15mg with the MAO-I and bump up the 5-meo-dalt dose from there if it is ineffective (which I suspect it will be). Will report back, hopefully


----------



## bunkiie

about 20mg orally was quite nice actually.  It's definitely a tool that requires you to do some pumping up,  and seems like it would be awesome at a concert or a club or something.  Meditating produced some interesting visualizations.  Weed definitely helps out.  It the body energy was very nice, moving and dancing came much easier.  I worked out a lottt of kinks in my body and in my life.  Quite trippy,  with a lot of empathy and increased visuals.  Quite an amazing compound. Definite benefits.

I felt like I burped out of my intestine at one point though. And i had a massive headache on the comedown but it was definitely all the beasters.


----------



## Delsyd

^thanks for the positive report


----------



## venzen

15mg orally with 1g of syrian rue was surprisingly pleasant. I was expecting to be completely underwhelmed, but there were definite effects. For most of the experience I felt like I was stuck in the coming up phase of a mushroom trip, which was initially rather tense and unpleasant. However, after I got used to this feeling of being stuck in a transition phase I was able to enjoy it.
Will post further experiments with higher doses of 5-meo-dalt combined with an MAOI.


----------



## CatfishRivers

That's pretty much what high dose oral experiences have been like for me, sans the maoi. Interesting to read about. I tried 5meo-dipt + maoi a while back, and while I felt that less of the material was needed to get to the place a regular dose of foxy with no maoi would get me to, but I felt no real activation of any latent aspects of the drug as one does with dmt or 5meo-dmt + maoi. This one sounds to be affected by maoi in a similar fashion so far, but I guess we'll see how it pans out with further testing...


----------



## bunkiie

it's very much up to you what happens with this chemical.  It's like psychic enhancement.  You could make it have no visuals, and then you could meditate into practically anything.  I definitely concurr with shulgin about the +3 with your eyes closed.  It was wonderful dimension to go into.  You would have your eyes open and have energy and colors and morphing,  and then close your eyes and whoosh your in the Land Of Dalt.  

I'm still experiencing an afterglow the next day,  and have continued to have revelations.  It seems this substance can be VERY helpful.  My girlfriend threw up on the come up,  but her stomach is awful, usually throws up,  and had not eaten much healthy that day I think..

Shulgin is a genius for making this.  What was the year it was synthed?  Has there been much said about it by him other than what's in tihkal?


----------



## bunkiie

CatfishRivers said:


> That's pretty much what high dose oral experiences have been like for me, sans the maoi.



what were these experiences like compared to smaller?  Was there an increase in side effects or did it go smoothly?


----------



## CatfishRivers

The more I ate, the more the weird vibrating, twisty feeling would increase. It was kinda uncomfortable after 150 mg oral. There is a sort of energy that is tied to pleasure but doesn't quite have a place to sit...sort of a square peg - round hole feeling. In the range of 75 mg - 125 mg or so seems to be the sure fire zone for me. In that dosage, the euphoria aspect peaks along with all the great sexual body energies, but the weird twisty thing (which also made me worried that I was having trouble breathing -- I wasn't tho, just a weird sensation) stays away.


----------



## venzen

CatfishRivers said:


> The more I ate, the more the weird vibrating, twisty feeling would increase. It was kinda uncomfortable after 150 mg oral. There is a sort of energy that is tied to pleasure but doesn't quite have a place to sit...sort of a square peg - round hole feeling. In the range of 75 mg - 125 mg or so seems to be the sure fire zone for me. In that dosage, the euphoria aspect peaks along with all the great sexual body energies, but the weird twisty thing (which also made me worried that I was having trouble breathing -- I wasn't tho, just a weird sensation) stays away.


With 15mg+MAOI I was getting fairly intense tremors/vibrations in my facial muscles, especially around the mouth. This started about 45 minutes after ingestion but fortunately only lasted for perhaps half an hour, while the other effects persisted. I also noticed a lot of tightness in the back of my neck, it was noticeable from the time of first alert and ended about the same time as the other effects.


----------



## bunkiie

yea the back of the neck thing would happen to me but its all psychosomatic and when you just danced or meditated deeper and relaxed it went away.  Definite nice one though.


----------



## Zakalwe

I've got a gram of this in the post. The positive reports here are definitely making me alot more enthusiastic about trying it out, as when I first ordered it I was just curious.


----------



## bunkiie

so the other day I scraped out my bowl with the knife I had divvied out the Dalt with and then smoked the res.  There was a TINY TINY bit of white stuff left in the bowl,  I barely noticed it and thought it was just ash,  and puff puff----PLASTICC

about a second later I felt my body gain some smooth energy and a bit of warmth.  Not a cannabis energy but an uppy one.

So basically all I wanna say is that this seems to be active at sub milligram dosages when smoked.  It was very light,  but enough to add some thought patterns and fluid energy to the day.   My thoughts were slightly expanded,  and after the main effect wore off about an hour later I had a nice sort of afterglow.


----------



## nopipesdfw

^^ Why the source discussion?


----------



## bunkiie

nopipesdfw said:


> ^^ Why the source discussion?




where do you see any source discussion?  Why do you post rules at 84 posts in response to you not being able to read correctly lol


----------



## invert

Are the people who have been taking higher doses experiencing any uncomfortable physical effects (I mean _actual_ physical effects, such as stimulation in the form of increased heart-rate, altered blood-pressure, or increased temperature, as opposed to ones that are thought to have been somatosensory distortions) at any points in the trip? I ask because, well, even the supposed train-wreck report on Erowid (in which the author urges people never to take the quoted amount) sounds like a cool, full-on trip to me, and possibly at a level I've enjoyed myself on high doses of 2C-E and 2C-B, particularly, though it's hard to know just from reading a report; and it seems to me that the rather low-key, if appreciative, reports of its subtle effects might be indicative of Shulgin-led underdosing combined with an inappropriate extrapolation from other drugs of similar chemical form (wouldn't be the first time), from the perspective of those who seek a more full-on trip. But it probably wouldn't be worth it if the come-up were very rough (and potentially dangerous) on the body.


----------



## CatfishRivers

Hey folks be careful with this one. A foaf has 5-MeO-DALT and claims it to be very potent at 25-30 mg level. I think there are both a hcl and fb form of this chem out there, and it appears that the fb maybe be much more potent. Don't take this for fact though as he is unsure exactly which form he has. I only noticed that both exist for sale currently and assumed this might be the case. he and I are trading samples to test for difference. In the meantime, please keep this in mind. I wanted to mention this because with the material I have seems to be best in the dose range of 65-110 mg, whereas he claims his material is very potent at 30 mg. I tested my material again at that dose and felt barely anything, just a mere hint of something in me. So, word to the wise. Be careful.


----------



## venzen

invert said:


> Are the people who have been taking higher doses experiencing any uncomfortable physical effects (I mean _actual_ physical effects, such as stimulation in the form of increased heart-rate, altered blood-pressure, or increased temperature, as opposed to ones that are thought to have been somatosensory distortions) at any points in the trip?



Yes, there are some uncomfortable physical effects from the 20mg level and up. Body vibration and lots of tension in the back of the neck seem to be the most constant side effects. Nausea is also possible. Here is a trip report from a higher dose:

*
Summary: * 80mg of 5-meo-dalt with 0.5mg of syrian rue produced a strong psychedelic experience, a definite +++. Time dilation CEVs, OEVs, and enhancement of all other senses. Slight nausea experienced by one individual, strong nauseau and vomiting experienced by the other. Body buzz/vibration noted during come-up. 5-meo-dalt has strong empatheogenic effects, and also a very sexual nature. A wonderful experience.
*Duration:* 5 hours.



> 12:00am
> A 145lb male and a 115lb female each took 0.5g of syrian rue.
> 
> 12:30am
> Female consumed 75mg of 5-meo-dalt, male consumed 85mg. The male found the come up period to be pleasant and interesting, except for some body tension in the back of the neck. The female started to become uncomfortable and nauseous. It should be noted that both individuals had consumed thai food 6 hours previous, which contained both tofu and soy sauce (a bad combination with MAOI's).
> 
> 1:00am
> Female is experiencing intense waves of nausea, male feels slight butterflies in stomach that he usually experiences when consuming any psychedelic. He also notices an intense body buzz, he feels like he is vibrating. He becomes paranoid that his heart rate must be elevated, but it is 96bpm. Music is no longer pleasant at this point, the male finds it sinister and the female finds that changes in light/sound/touch make her feel unstable and more nauseous. Both move to the shower to distract from the come-up and hopefully be comforted by the warm water.
> 
> 1:00am to 1:45am
> Both are laying in the shower under a stream of warm water. The male is distracted by many droplets of water that sit on their skin, which are extremely interesting and seem to be embossed. He holds his hand so that his fingertips are parallel to the stream of water, feeling the drops hit directly on the pads. This is a very pleasant sensation. The female reports feeling better, though extreme nausea still comes in waves. The wall of the shower has a slight bulge in it, but to male and female it looks like the wall is 9 months pregnant. At some point the female gets out of the shower and empties her stomach into the sink (oops). After vomiting she reports that the nausea is gone and that the psychedelic effects have suddenly kicked in.
> 
> 2:00am
> Female comments a few times that we need to get out of the shower (the male has been in and out of the shower for the past 15 minutes, closing windows and adjusting the thermostat), but that she is trapped. She is fascinated by the pool of water in the bottom of the shower, until male helps her stand up and step over the raised edge of the shower. OEVs have begun, with the usual mystical/fractal patterns appearing on surfaces and embossing of textured surfaces. CEV's are apparent.
> 
> 2:15am
> Both persons have made it out of the shower and onto the mattress in the middle of the living room. Music is extremely pleasant, the fleece blankets feel amazing, and time dilation is noted. Male and female note sudden intense arousal, and some time is spent kissing eachother's hands and fingers. Sucking on eachother's fingers and touching teeth/tongues/roof of mouth feels orgasmic. The peak of the experience is starting.
> 
> 3:15am to 4:00am
> Peak has passed but effects are still strong. Male and female continue touching, talking, listening to music. Male and female spend some time discussing their relationship and their mutual friends (this drug has strong empathogenic effects).
> 
> 4:15am
> Female falls asleep. Male is still experiencing CEVs/OEVs and altered thought, and feels very alert. Male considers going for a walk (it is a lovely early morning), but decides to stay inside.
> 
> 5:30am
> Effects are mostly gone for male. Sleep.


----------



## greenmeanies

^body vibration and neck tension are common to many psyches, and often are not representative of the chemicals themselves but are caused by the particular combination of set, setting, and subconscious. i will admit that certain chemicals are prone to cause these effects more than others, but 'body vibration' is not a medical condition that warrants serious concern  in fact some people would consider it a positive effect.

ime, 0.5g syrian rue is hardly enough to inhibit MAO. is this an extract or concentrate? I would put plain rue seeds at 2-3g for a full inhibitory dose.


----------



## venzen

greenmeanies said:


> ^body vibration and neck tension are common to many psyches, and often are not representative of the chemicals themselves but are caused by the particular combination of set, setting, and subconscious. i will admit that certain chemicals are prone to cause these effects more than others, but 'body vibration' is not a medical condition that warrants serious concern  in fact some people would consider it a positive effect.
> 
> ime, 0.5g syrian rue is hardly enough to inhibit MAO. is this an extract or concentrate? I would put plain rue seeds at 2-3g for a full inhibitory dose.


Vibration/tension are common to psyches, but (for me) with this particular drug the effect is stronger than with others that I have experienced. I wouldn't call it a serious medical condition either, but by "body vibration" I mean tremors and shaking, which could definitely be "uncomfortable physical effects".

As for the syrian rue, I'm using the ground seeds. It may just be a placebo effect, but 20mg of 5-meo-dalt (oral) with 0.5g syrian rue seemed significantly stronger than 40mg of 5-meo-dalt (oral) without rue. Whether it fully inhibits MAO or not, I feel that 0.5g has at least some effect.
I am still trying to figure out a good dosage of the syrian rue with 5-meo-dalt. The next time I try it I will probably increase the rue dosage to 1g, but I like to change just one variable at a time


----------



## bunkiie

was the uppy nature of the substance increased much at higher doses?


----------



## invert

venzen said:


> Yes, there are some uncomfortable physical effects from the 20mg level and up. Body vibration and lots of tension in the back of the neck seem to be the most constant side effects. Nausea is also possible. Here is a trip report from a higher dose:
> 
> *
> Summary: * 80mg of 5-meo-dalt with 0.5mg of syrian rue produced a strong psychedelic experience, a definite +++. Time dilation CEVs, OEVs, and enhancement of all other senses. Slight nausea experienced by one individual, strong nauseau and vomiting experienced by the other. Body buzz/vibration noted during come-up. 5-meo-dalt has strong empatheogenic effects, and also a very sexual nature. A wonderful experience.
> *Duration:* 5 hours.


Cool, thanks for info. I've had fairly strong tremors on DiPT (between 80 and 150 mg ish oral) and 2C-C (between 50 and 90 mg ish oral). I guess I'll find out how bearable 5-MeO-DALT's tremors are for me as I gradually increase the dose from a sensible starting level.


----------



## WelcomeToHighLand

*Warning warning warning*

Do not make yourselves guinea pigs.

Assuming that what I got was pure 5-meo-dalt, then the stuff gave me some serious side effects as of late.

Since a recent dose of about 40mg smoked sent me into SupraVentricular Tachycardia (SVT - a pulse over 150, 200 BPM in my case) I thought it would be very worth it to put out a warning to all you BlueLighters:

DO NOT TAKE THIS CHEMICAL IF YOU HAVE ANY FEAR OR HISTORY OF HEART TROUBLE.

I'm only mentioning this because there is another Erowid report showing adverse cardiovascular effects as well (in fact, almost the SAME effects), AND Shulgin HIMSELF noted an uneven pulse under it's influence.

I have been having episodes of SVT EVERY OTHER DAY since that dose, even without using the chem again, and it was only when I began using the chem frequently that my heart began acting up in such a way.   I would not rule out the possibility that I had a predisposition to heart trouble to begin with, but I'm pretty damned sure that the "DALT" made it worse, if not made it happen. but I want everyone to get one thing out of this:

You only have one body, with one heart. Please don't take your chances on untested chemicals, and if you do, let someone know so when you die of a heart attack, we know it was the DALT. 



(PS: Docs put me on a beta blocker to prevent this from happening again. So far, it hasn't. God bless modern medicine)


----------



## nopipesdfw

bunkiie said:


> where do you see any source discussion?  Why do you post rules at 84 posts in response to you not being able to read correctly lol




Why the investigator at whatever small amount of posts you have? There was a post that has been deleted since.


----------



## bunkiie

my bad dude I thought you were referring to me,  that post was never quite there.

But to the guy two above.  Why were you using the DALT regularly.  That right there made it worse.  It wasn't the drug,  it was you.  Prolly not too smart to smoke twice the dose someone described on here as "nystagmus like 200mgs of MDMA except even harder".

Good luck with the SVT too,  my little sister has it and it's fatal.  Good luck...  

NOT a good idea to use any trypt frequently.  Not a good idea to use tylonal frequently.  Not a good idea to use surplus doses from a MoA even less monitored than the same size oral dose.


----------



## ChronicHD

CatfishRivers said:


> Hey folks be careful with this one. A foaf has 5-MeO-DALT and claims it to be very potent at 25-30 mg level. I think there are both a *hcl and fb* form of this chem out there, and it appears that the fb maybe be much more potent. Don't take this for fact though as he is unsure exactly which form he has. I only noticed that both exist for sale currently and assumed this might be the case. he and I are trading samples to test for difference. In the meantime, please keep this in mind. I wanted to mention this because with the material I have seems to be best in the dose range of 65-110 mg, whereas he claims his material is very potent at 30 mg. I tested my material again at that dose and felt barely anything, just a mere hint of something in me. So, word to the wise. Be careful.



What does that mean? What's the difference between the HCL and FB versions? I ordered 500 mg off of a popular auction (NOT trying to source!) site the other day and it says in the directions:

"Plant/bonsai formula 5meodalt 500mg

dilute 2mg-5mg in 100ml distilled water

good for all stages of plant growth

ONLY USE IN FEEDING ONCE A MONTH

seller is not responsible for over feedings or mis-use

don't be stupid, not for human consumption

must be at least 18 to purchase"

does this mean the sample I am getting is very pure? I also had to order a milligram scale but am worried it will not be here before the DALT is.  Would it be safe to just put a little (very, very miniscule amount) of the dust on my finger and lick it off? Or am I just way underestimating this chemical? 

Again, I know these questions are probably regarded as really stupid by a lot of you but I'm pretty new to RC's so please don't flame me.

PS. Again MODs, I am NOT trying to source here. Anything that needs to be edited can be.


----------



## Morninggloryseed

^^^^

Are you speaking of DALT, or 5-MeO-DALT?  Please, for the sake of consistency with search engines, and to avoid chemical mix-ups....take the extra few keystrokes to be specific.  The names are given, the abbreviations are short, please be specific.   DALT is DALT, 5-MeO-DALT is 5-MeO-DALT.


----------



## venzen

ChronicHD said:


> What does that mean? What's the difference between the HCL and FB versions? I ordered 500 mg off of a popular auction (NOT trying to source!) site the other day and it says in the directions:
> 
> "Plant/bonsai formula 5meodalt 500mg
> 
> dilute 2mg-5mg in 100ml distilled water
> 
> good for all stages of plant growth
> 
> ONLY USE IN FEEDING ONCE A MONTH
> 
> seller is not responsible for over feedings or mis-use
> 
> don't be stupid, not for human consumption
> 
> must be at least 18 to purchase"
> 
> does this mean the sample I am getting is very pure? I also had to order a milligram scale but am worried it will not be here before the DALT is.  Would it be safe to just put a little (very, very miniscule amount) of the dust on my finger and lick it off? Or am I just way underestimating this chemical?
> 
> Again, I know these questions are probably regarded as really stupid by a lot of you but I'm pretty new to RC's so please don't flame me.
> 
> PS. Again MODs, I am NOT trying to source here. Anything that needs to be edited can be.


If it is 5-meo-dalt that would be safe, but completely ineffective. 
The euphemism "Bonsai fertilizer" is more commonly associated with JWH-018. The dosage quantity/method also sounds more like JWH-018 than 5-meo-dalt, also the seller name (I looked them up myself) sounds like a seller of the JWH series. That being said, they may indeed be selling 5-meo-dalt, but their instructions are way off. 
I would treat it as if it's JWH-018 until you learn otherwise, because 5mg of 5-meo-dalt will do nothing, but 80mg of JWH-018 would NOT be fun.


----------



## greenmeanies

^??? there are no dosage quantities or methods given, as it explicitly says not for human consumption... that 2-5mg is just a red herring.

chronicHD, your sample is probably just as pure as everyone else's. most research chemicals are produced in enormous batches in some chinese factory.
i would suggest waiting until you get a scale, as you sound like you have no experience handling potent powders. it is impossible to accurately judge weight by the size/volume of a powder.

that being said, my friend and i split an eyeballed  15-20mg on a bowl of weed. very interesting rush, almost immediate tingling energy with an unexplainable euphoria. pressure was felt in my chest, didn't get a chance to take my pulse but it felt like my heart was pounding a bit. didn't really see any visuals, but was definitely in a 'trippy' state of mind, somewhat spaced out and stimulated at the same time.

will definitely be trying this one orally in the near future, possibly in combination with 4-aco-dmt.


----------



## ChronicHD

it is 5-Meo-Dalt.  It says so on the baggie, as it just came today.  It is a very very pure white powder with a chalky look/feel to it. I am going to lip an extremely small amount.  If it is JWH that would do nothing for me, correct? but if it is 5-meo-dalt it should make me feel a little bit off, even in such a small dose right? I might just still wait on that scale, but im anxious to try this.


----------



## ChronicHD

@venzen: why would it be ineffective to lip this substance? Does 5-meo-dalt need to be parachuted or in pill form to be effective?


----------



## venzen

ChronicHD said:


> @venzen: why would it be ineffective to lip this substance? Does 5-meo-dalt need to be parachuted or in pill form to be effective?


An oral dose of anything less than 20mg is unlikely to have any noticeable effects, other than a nasty taste in your mouth and maybe feeling a little bit off. If I were you I would just wait for the scale


----------



## echoesOTT

it dosen't have to be in a pill or bombed...but it tastes pretty nasty!!


----------



## bunkiie

dude smoke like 3mg of it and if its either or it will be fine


----------



## ChronicHD

hah well what does 3mg look like? the amount that would fit on the tip of a cigarette?


----------



## echoesOTT

well if you mean on the tip as in covering the openning, that would probably be 12-20 mgs.  3 mgs looks like the size of a poppy seed.  eyeballing RC's is hard but to be honest....i've always eyeballed, i just looked and pictures of doses on erowid, wiki, forums wtv.  about 20mgs of 5 meo dalt is approx: 1 cm squared and 2mm in height.

but don't smoke 5 meo dalt, it's best ingested orally.

peace!


----------



## ChronicHD

Smoked like a couple grains of it last night and lipped a tiny amount off my finger. No real noticeable effects besides the weed I smoked with it seemed to relax me a lot more than usual. (I smoke about 5-7 bowls a night, so when I'm at my last bowl usually it does nothing for me, but the addition of a small amount on 5-meo-dalt might have made it a little better.)

Going to a concert tonight, debating tripping on 5-meo-dalt today cause I know I will take acid and probably molly tonight. Any thoughts about that?

Also, the 5-meo-dalt I have looks a lot whiter and chalkier than the image on Erowid, which looks like brown sugar. Is that bad?


----------



## greenmeanies

^don't fix a candyflip if it ain't broke; no need to throw an unknown into the mix

generally speaking with organic (carbon-containing) compounds, white is pure and any other color is from trace impurities. not to taken as a rule though, because some compounds are supposed to be colored (chromophores on a conjugated pi system-- see carotene) and common cutting agents are brilliant white.

 my 5-meo-dalt looks clumpy, chalky, very fine dust. color is white.


----------



## ChronicHD

greenmeanies said:


> ^don't fix a candyflip if it ain't broke



Haha that's probably something I should have realized but still that's clever of you.  I'm just dying to get a good go at this RC, as last night produced no noticeable effects. I just think it would be great to trip balls for the short period of time that other users say 5-meo-dalt lasts. It would be nice to be able to get that wild with a substance that doesn't require the "commitment" of acid or shrooms (ex: a whole day to sit around and giggle).


----------



## Methyl-J

Acquired a quantity of this recently from a location that has been referred to already.

Powder is a clumpy, chalky brilliant white, not unlike the appearance of some MDPV. This stuff crystalized in a very low-density form, so it looks like it takes up more space than it should for a given mass. This compound also tastes terrible, like foul rotting plastic or something. Makes a lot of other chems taste like candy in comparison.

Despite Shulgin's synthesis showing 5-meo-DALT freebase as a brown oil, I think this powder is the freebase itself (Shulgin intends to yield the HCl salt, and does further purification). 

For me, 12mg of this stuff refused to dissolve appreciably in 3mL dH20, even when the solution was brought to boiling. The tiny amount that did dissolve precipitated out upon cooling the solution. Entirely in the name of science, these 3mL of were administered rectally with (as expected) no discernible effect (test subject was also being concurrently administered Δ9-THC, which may have masked any threshold effects that may have occurred).

As such, it seems that the "clumpy white powder" that is going around is actually the freebase version, which would be why smoking this stuff works so well. No tests have yet been conducted via any ROA than rectal, but smoking will be tried soon.

The vendor of this product has been contacted to confirm that this compound is in freebase form, but it's either that or its another chemical entirely. I cannot manage to find what test kit/reagent results (if any) should occur with this compound. Anyone know? Have marquis, mandelin, mecke, simons, robadope available.


----------



## Morninggloryseed

Ya'll are stupid.  Seriously stupid people.  I am willing to bet $100 that there has never been a single O.D. from a person who weighed out a dosage of a chemical themselves on a proper scale.  I am convinced all accidents happen when people eyeball, mishandle, misrepresent, or mislabel chemicals.

If you dont have a scale, then dont try to 'weigh' out chemicals.  You cannot look on wiki for what 20mg looks like because each chemical has different densities.  20mg of fluffy PEA salts do not look like 20mg of crystalized tryptamine salts.

Fools, fools, fools!  



echoesOTT said:


> well if you mean on the tip as in covering the openning, that would probably be 12-20 mgs.  3 mgs looks like the size of a poppy seed.  eyeballing RC's is hard but to be honest....i've always eyeballed, i just looked and pictures of doses on erowid, wiki, forums wtv.  about 20mgs of 5 meo dalt is approx: 1 cm squared and 2mm in height.
> 
> but don't smoke 5 meo dalt, it's best ingested orally.
> 
> peace!


----------



## Delsyd

morninggloryseed said:


> ya'll are stupid.  Seriously stupid people.  I am willing to bet $100 that there has never been a single o.d. From a person who weighed out a dosage of a chemical themselves on a proper scale.  I am convinced all accidents happen when people eyeball, mishandle, misrepresent, or mislabel chemicals.
> 
> If you dont have a scale, then dont try to 'weigh' out chemicals.  You cannot look on wiki for what 20mg looks like because each chemical has different densities.  20mg of fluffy pea salts do not look like 20mg of crystalized tryptamine salts.
> 
> Fools, fools, fools!



qft


----------



## ChronicHD

Well I waited for the scale and will be trying some of my 5-meo-dalt out tonight.  Took the scale forever to get here, the package has Chinese writing all over it so that doesn't surprise me that it took about 2 weeks.

Should I put the powder in a capsule or just under my tongue?


----------



## venzen

ChronicHD said:


> Well I waited for the scale and will be trying some of my 5-meo-dalt out tonight.  Took the scale forever to get here, the package has Chinese writing all over it so that doesn't surprise me that it took about 2 weeks.
> 
> Should I put the powder in a capsule or just under my tongue?



It tastes like burning barbie ass mixed with lemon juice, and the taste stays in your mouth forever. Cap it


----------



## allium

I think about buying 1g of this chemical. What about its empathogenic properties? How does it compare to Methylone?


----------



## ChronicHD

Parachuted some 5-Meo-Dalt the other night.  Pretty good experience.  Trip report here.


----------



## ABCDFG I Ate The E

allium said:


> I think about buying 1g of this chemical. What about its empathogenic properties? How does it compare to Methylone?



i haven't done it yet but i've read alot of reports.

pretty sure it's not as good as methylone, but it's more trippy; as in you have some visuals.  it's sort of a speed, but has euphoria along with it.


----------



## atara

Almost definitely going to get some of this at some point soon. Exception being if my favorite vendor gets MDAI back in stock.

@allium: I've heard it's slightly more visual and less stimulating/entactogenic than MDMA, but otherwise surprisingly similar, considering it's a quite different structure.



morninggloryseed said:


> I am willing to bet $100 that there has never been a single O.D. from a person who weighed out a dosage of a chemical themselves on a proper scale.



$100, please.


----------



## Sentience

Haha...You didnt take the bet though. You cant accept an offered bet AFTER the fact. Thats cheating. You should have taken the bet first THEN busted out your link. Some people would call that cheating though.


This chemical looks interesting. I am not that brave these days like I was in the everyweekend is a psychedelic festival days. I like mellow trips with no anxiety that produce euphoria with some increased talkativeness and enhanced creativity....I dont need to be caught between multiple dimensions as asteroids fly through the walls and mandalas are forming in front of my face as waves of energy are carrying geometric patterns that wash through the material plane as I see yet other entirely new worlds in my minds eye while the rest is superimposed unto the external world....that was Shrooms + Syrian Rue btw that did that for me.




Anyway.....Is 5meo-Dalt an analog of another scheduled drug? It seems unscheduled and available inside the US....I guess its not that potent and doesnt seem high priority for the drug war...the mediocre reports about how mild it is probably isnt creating enough of a frenzy....cant let people have too much fun.


----------



## atara

Sentience said:


> Anyway.....Is 5meo-Dalt an analog of another scheduled drug? It seems unscheduled and available inside the US....I guess its not that potent and doesnt seem high priority for the drug war...the mediocre reports about how mild it is probably isnt creating enough of a frenzy....cant let people have too much fun.



Arguably, it's an analog of 5-MeO-DiPT. However, the effects profile is quite different, with 5-MeO-DALT being significantly more entactogenic and less psychedelic. In theory, if you were taken to court, you might be able to defend yourself on the basis that its effects are very different from those of 5-MeO-DiPT, but I certainly wouldn't want to bet my career on it...

I'm doubting there'll be another crackdown on research chemicals for a while. As long as the DEA can keep everyone scared of methamphetamine, and no more idiots kill themselves, their existence is not in danger at the moment and they won't want to do something that requires this much effort. As for our friends across the pond - they should watch out.


----------



## naginnudej

atara said:


> Arguably, it's an analog of 5-MeO-DiPT. However, the effects profile is quite different, with 5-MeO-DALT being significantly more entactogenic and less psychedelic. In theory, if you were taken to court, you might be able to defend yourself on the basis that its effects are very different from those of 5-MeO-DiPT, but I certainly wouldn't want to bet my career on it...
> 
> I'm doubting there'll be another crackdown on research chemicals for a while. As long as the DEA can keep everyone scared of methamphetamine, and no more idiots kill themselves, their existence is not in danger at the moment and they won't want to do something that requires this much effort. As for our friends across the pond - they should watch out.



If you use that logic in court I can promise you will be prosecuted to the full extent of the law; the second you imply intent of consumption you are breaking the law under the Analogue Act--doesn't matter if it's subjectively similar to 5-MeO-DiPT or not. 

And don't think the DEA doesn't know everything that's going on right now. You sound a bit too comfortable with your situation. Please be careful before you post such blatant misinformation. Someone could make a mistake they can't take back.


----------



## ChronicHD

naginnudej said:


> If you use that logic in court I can promise you will be prosecuted to the full extent of the law; the second you imply intent of consumption you are breaking the law under the Analogue Act--doesn't matter if it's subjectively similar to 5-MeO-DiPT or not.
> 
> And don't think the DEA doesn't know everything that's going on right now. You sound a bit too comfortable with your situation.* Please be careful before you post such blatant misinformation. Someone could make a mistake they can't take back.*



What do you mean?


----------



## naginnudej

If that logic was used in conversation with a police officer, prosecutor, etc... it would be equivalent to an admission of guilt.


----------



## Sentience

I think that a skilled lawyer could possibly make the case that it was not a true analog even if it was intended for human consumption without having the client admit to intending to consume the substance.

I wouldnt try to make this case on your own though. I would let the lawyer do it and keep your own mouth shut. 

Saying nothing is best. Even if you think you have a good argument that is convincing, its best not to share it (Unless you really believe they might let you off the hook then and there which is unusual but possible). Even if you have a good argument, its best not to let the prosecution know what it is ahead of time.


----------



## Xorkoth

5-MeO-DALT, by all accounts (though I have not tried it) is a very light, subtle, entactogenic experience when taken orally, even at very high dosages for what is common for the 5-MeO-Tryptamines.  But apparently when smoked it's similar in action to other powerful smoke tryptamines like DMT, except more euphoric.  This is from several users' reports.  I don't know what it's like via other routes, but I do know that if I ever found some in my hands, I'd smoke it.


----------



## Xorkoth

I wanted to take a minute to let everyone know in each of the substance Big and Dandies about the community project of the PD forum which has been being worked on for the past 2 years or so, the Psychedelic Effects Profile survey.  This survey asks you a number of questions, starting with the substance taken, the dose, the method of administration, other substances (non-psychedelic) ingested during the trip, and set and setting, and then it goes on to ask about a variety of specific effects, and you can select whether or not you experienced them and if so, the intensity level of that effect on a 5-point scale.

Thank you for your help with this!  For this to be of any use whatsoever, we need as many responses as we can possibly get, so please take it as many times as you have time for, for as many substances as you have had proper trips on.  We want to gather the full range of effects possible so feel free to take it for positive as well as negative experiences, for earth-shattering and average.  Each time taking the survey is for a single trip on a single substance - no combinations please, as it taints the data for each substance.  In the future I may make another survey for combinations.  The survey takes about 5 minutes to get through so it's not too much of your time.

For further discussion of this project, please see the stickied thread at the top of the forum that starts with "Community Project".  To take the survey, please click on this link: http://freeonlinesurveys.com/rendersurvey.asp?sid=hvw6fx9mmvzz82l599169



Note:  It is particularly important that if you have experience with the rarer substances like this one, that you contribute, as there are not a whole lot of people who have even tried it in the first place.


----------



## ChronicHD

^ Just took it.  Takes a little longer than 5 minutes (more like 10) if you take it seriously and read each question in detail.   Still worth it.  I like the idea of having a huge database of these.  Where can we view the results?


----------



## skunkjar

Having had around 10 trips on oral 5meoDALT now, SWIM was wondering if anyone tried it with an MAOI yet. Seems like a good candidate since it is pretty mellow on it's own...


----------



## ChronicHD

Super mellow on it's own.  What's the highest oral dose you've taken?  Just wondering because there is that one report on Erowid where the guy took like 250mg and thought he was going to die.  He made it sound like his experience was verrrrry intense for such a mellow substance.  Have you ever pushed the envelope past 100mg?


----------



## allium

I don't have scale - I always used liquid measurement. So, how soluble is this chem in water and 70% alcohol?


----------



## skunkjar

There seem to be a couple batches of 5meoDALT going around in the US right now. One batch is aprox like the brown sugar looking stuff on erowid, the other is a fine white powder. The I hear it through the grapevine one is the hcl salt and the other is the freebase. Dose wise the brown sugary looking 5meoDALT is orally active at the dosages reported most places ~20mg being a "good dose" I believe this to be the hcl salt. The white powder is not active at 20 mg oral and little is noted at 50mg. It is very nice however at around 100mg This seems to be the freebase.

SWIM's favorite ROA so far with the white fluffy stuff is 80mg oral with 20mg boosters snorted as needed. It has come to me from a little bird that it is active at the 10-20 mg range when smoked. This is important when discussing 5meoDALT dosage in my opinion.


----------



## ChronicHD

skunkjar said:


> There seem to be a couple batches of 5meoDALT going around in the US right now.  One batch is aprox like the brown sugar looking stuff on erowid, the other is a fine white powder.  The I hear it through the grapevine one is the hcl salt and the other is the freebase.  Dose wise the brown sugary looking 5meoDALT is orally active at the dosages reported most places ~20mg being a "good dose"  I believe this to be the hcl salt.  The white powder is not active at 20 mg oral and little is noted at 50mg.  It is very nice however at around 100mg  This seems to be the freebase.
> 
> SWIM's favorite ROA so far with the white fluffy stuff is 80mg oral with 20mg boosters snorted as needed.  It has come to me from a little bird that it is active at the 10-20 mg range when smoked.  This is important when discussing 5meoDALT dosage in my opinion.



I have the white powder, and it is definitely active wayy before 100mg.  Effects were easily noticed in the ~30-40mg range, so I would estimate threshold to be around ~10-20mg, at least for the stuff I have.

Also, I smoked some, around 5mg (this was before I had a milligram scale), and light effects were noticed.  Will definitely be up for smoking it again when I have some free time.


----------



## Xorkoth

ChronicHD said:


> ^ Just took it.  Takes a little longer than 5 minutes (more like 10) if you take it seriously and read each question in detail.   Still worth it.  I like the idea of having a huge database of these.  Where can we view the results?



Thanks for participating... you can't view the results yet.  I'm working on that part.  But there is a stickied thread labeled Community Project at the top of the forum where updated will be posted and discussion can be had.


----------



## atara

naginnudej said:


> If that logic was used in conversation with a police officer, prosecutor, etc... it would be equivalent to an admission of guilt.



And if you think you can convince a jury you purchased it for some reason other than consumption, you're higher than I've ever been, sir.



> doesn't matter if it's subjectively similar to 5-MeO-DiPT or not.



o rly

Like I said, I absolutely wouldn't bet on it, but it's not nearly as ridiculous as claiming you're actually using this stuff as fertilizer or whatever.


----------



## Sentience

In case you didnt know, you are not supposed to use SWIM here. Its against the rules and you will get tared and feathered and possibly get your pants pulled down in public at the next social.


----------



## theotherside

I find that 10mg's smoked of the "white crystal kind" can be a beautiful experience. It only gives me open eyed visuals for some reason though...absolutely no closed eyes. It is good to use to "ease" the comedown from mephedrone or methylone.


----------



## ChronicHD

Sentience said:


> In case you didnt know, you are not supposed to use SWIM here. Its against the rules and you will get tared and feathered and possibly get your pants pulled down in public at the next social.



And then no girls will talk to you.  Once upon a time SWIM got pantsed at a school dance....and was never seen again!!!


----------



## skunkjar

Oh, so my friend HAS TO INCRIMINATE HIMSELF on BL in order to remain within the posting guidelines?  What a joke.  I don't care if people bust on me for it, that is how I post.  If the admins don't like it then they can ban me.


----------



## atara

theotherside26 said:


> I find that 10mg's smoked of the "white crystal kind" can be a beautiful experience. It only gives me open eyed visuals for some reason though...absolutely no closed eyes. It is good to use to "ease" the comedown from mephedrone or methylone.



How's the burn? Is it as bad as DMT?


----------



## Delsyd

skunkjar said:


> Oh, so my friend HAS TO INCRIMINATE HIMSELF on BL in order to remain within the posting guidelines?  What a joke.  I don't care if people bust on me for it, that is how I post.  If the admins don't like it then they can ban me.



no you dont HAVE to. But saying SWIM (Someone Who Is (ME)You) is not saving you at all.
You and _your friend_ are really not fooling anyone.


----------



## ChronicHD

Delsyd said:


> no you dont HAVE to. But saying SWIM (Someone Who Is (ME)You) is not saving you at all.
> You and _your friend_ are really not fooling anyone.



No they had me legit fooled. 

....But then I had my dad (who's a detective) look at their post and he saw through it right away.  Gonna have to be more sneaky if you want to fool my old man.


----------



## skunkjar

Wow such cocky assholes, now I remember why I only have 36 posts after nearly 8 years.  Adios Bluelight.


----------



## Xorkoth

skunkjar said:


> Oh, so my friend HAS TO INCRIMINATE HIMSELF on BL in order to remain within the posting guidelines?  What a joke.  I don't care if people bust on me for it, that is how I post.  If the admins don't like it then they can ban me.



The point is that SWIM is an illusion of safety... how could that possibly protect you?  Everyone knows what SWIM means.  If you tried to say in court that it meant Someone Who Isn't Me, well, it could just as easily mean Someone WHo Is Me.  If you're concerned about incrimination, use something that would actually suggest it's not you, like "my friend" or something.  All of those common abbreviations like SWIM and FOAF just scream out that it's you.  And it makes posts extremely annoying and awkward to read besides.

I don't see how this is cocky... it's a well-thought-out reason not to use SWIM.


----------



## internettoughguy

I bought some 5-meo-dalt about 2 years ago, it was a brown powder. I put it into 40mg caps, then into a sealed ziplock bag and stored it away. 12months later I go into my stash and notice that the 5-meo-dalt in the caps have gone from a powder into a paste which is very sticky.

I was unsure about the quality of the 5-meo-dalt and threw it out.

Just for anyone else out there who is thinking about using caps for long term storage, not the best idea!


----------



## ChronicHD

They probably picked up moisture or something.  I store my 5-Meo-Dalt the same way I store Molly and LSD, in an airtight package in a cool, dark place.


----------



## Captain Molly

*DOSAGE SUMMARY 5-MeO-DALT*

First time poster here, about to get some 5-MeO-DALT, and as we all know there is very very little info out there on this stuff.

This is what I have been able to pull together from this thread and other experiences.  Please correct me and help me make this as accurate as possible, especially since there seems to be a LOT of variation between people's experiences.

IMPORTANT NOTE:  As someone else pointed out, there are two forms of 5-Meo-DALT out there, the BROWN HCL SALT which seems to be mostly from a batch 2 or 3 years ago and the WHITE FREEBASE form which seems to be the current batch going around.  *This summary is for the white freebase form* (most relevant to my interests )

Smoked:  10-20mg
Expect 5-10 minutes of "eye-gasm" with a quick on-set, quick drop-off.  Open eyed visuals, euphoria.  No lasting effects.
_Still Unknown:_ Coherence? (as in can I do a math problem?  Can I hold a conversation?  Can I be out in public?) Closed eye visuals? Entactogen? (as in do tactile sensations get amplified? Does it make you horny? Could you even get it up?)

Oral: 30-100mg
Euphoric, touchy-feely, no open eyed visuals, lots of closed eye visuals, mood enhancer, music amplifier.  Excellent coherence throughout, 4 hours start to finish.  Expect no difference in which effects you experience in this range, only the strength of the effect changes.  No lasting effects.
_Still Unknown:_ Best way to take orally is... dissolved in water?  dissolved in alcohol? gel capsule? parachute? dump it on your tongue and wash it down? put it under your tongue?

Thanks guys, lets keep the trip reports coming, we're at that crucial stage where the flow of information is of utmost importance.


----------



## greenmeanies

i only have done two trials with this compound, less than 10mg vaporized on foil. the first effect i notice is a sense of heart-pounding in the chest-- BPM does not seem to go up appreciably, but there is an uncomfortable throbbing that makes me want to get a professional blood pressure check with an arm cuff.

"can i be out in public?" since vaporizing this substance requires a pretty shady-looking pipe or foil, you're not going to be smoking it in _public _in the first place, and the effects are so short i don't see how you would even get to "public" before they dissipate.

"coherence": my doses were low to be on the safe side, but I did not experience much in terms of visuals. i could hold a conversation, but the uncomfortable body feeling made me want to lay down and breathe deeply. there seems to be some level of stimulation, perhaps an anxiety-like adrenaline response to the rapid onset. i couldn't really put my finger on how it made me feel, besides that it was 'very strange'. note that this is my first non-4-position tryptamine, so it is possible that voyagers familiar with DMT/DPT/5-MeO-MIPT and friends will be more able to manipulate the headspace of this one.

entactogenic sensation in fingertips and face/neck makes me think this could get very pleasurable in slightly higher dose, but i'm afraid to bump it up until i get some solid BP/HR readings. i haven't tried, but i could probably get it up under the influence of this stuff cuz i'm usually incredibly horny all the time anyway.

as far as oral dosing goes, if this stuff is indeed freebase (since it vaporizes so easily at low temperature) it will not be water-soluble. you need to add some kind of acid (acetic/vinegar, citric/lemon, etc etc etc) so it will dissolve in water. obviously in a gel-cap or parachute it will form a soluble hydrochloride salt when it contacts the stomach acid. i would not recommend sublingual administration because of the causticity of free bases, but it is probably active via this method.

edit: i have to mention that with my two small trials with this compound, absolutely no pupil dilation was noted. if anything, a _slight _pupil constriction was seen, but that could be placebo or the fact that i was staring into my eyes in the harsh bathroom mirror light.


----------



## Captain Molly

^^About the "being in public" thing, I'm just trying to get a feel for how together you are, I hope nobody is stupid enough to actually do this out in public.

How long did your smoked dosage last?  By low dosage do you mean 5-10mg or 10-15mg when you smoked it?


----------



## Captain Molly

Tried smoking 5-MeO-DALT last night with a couple friends.  Here's what happened:
1.  All three of us smoked about 8mg.  My girl and I felt nothing, my boy felt something but was having trouble differentiating it from the whippits we were doing (don't judge us, we wanted something in case smoking the DALT didn't work)
2.  About an hour later, all three of us smoked about 15mg.  My girl felt nothing, but my boy and I both felt something within 30 seconds, and it kept going up for another 3 or 4 minutes, at which point we both reached a peak completely indistiguishable (to us, both experienced rollers) from rolling balls... that highly euphoric, super tactile, short of breath, eyes rolling back in the head kind of rolling balls.  Baseline within 45 minutes, effects came in very distinct waves.  I felt short of breath/a tightness in my chest on the come up, my girl checked my pulse and pressure though and I was fine.  Tastes awful but a quick hit from the volcano fixed that.


----------



## ABCDFG I Ate The E

greenmeanies said:


> i only have done two trials with this compound, less than 10mg vaporized on foil. the first effect i notice is a sense of heart-pounding in the chest-- BPM does not seem to go up appreciably, but there is an uncomfortable throbbing that makes me want to get a professional blood pressure check with an arm cuff.
> 
> "can i be out in public?" since vaporizing this substance requires a pretty shady-looking pipe or foil, you're not going to be smoking it in _public _in the first place, and the effects are so short i don't see how you would even get to "public" before they dissipate.
> 
> "coherence": my doses were low to be on the safe side, but I did not experience much in terms of visuals. i could hold a conversation, but the uncomfortable body feeling made me want to lay down and breathe deeply. there seems to be some level of stimulation, perhaps an anxiety-like adrenaline response to the rapid onset. i couldn't really put my finger on how it made me feel, besides that it was 'very strange'. note that this is my first non-4-position tryptamine, so it is possible that voyagers familiar with DMT/DPT/5-MeO-MIPT and friends will be more able to manipulate the headspace of this one.
> 
> entactogenic sensation in fingertips and face/neck makes me think this could get very pleasurable in slightly higher dose, but i'm afraid to bump it up until i get some solid BP/HR readings. i haven't tried, but i could probably get it up under the influence of this stuff cuz i'm usually incredibly horny all the time anyway.
> 
> as far as oral dosing goes, if this stuff is indeed freebase (since it vaporizes so easily at low temperature) it will not be water-soluble. you need to add some kind of acid (acetic/vinegar, citric/lemon, etc etc etc) so it will dissolve in water. obviously in a gel-cap or parachute it will form a soluble hydrochloride salt when it contacts the stomach acid. i would not recommend sublingual administration because of the causticity of free bases, but it is probably active via this method.
> 
> edit: i have to mention that with my two small trials with this compound, absolutely no pupil dilation was noted. if anything, a _slight _pupil constriction was seen, but that could be placebo or the fact that i was staring into my eyes in the harsh bathroom mirror light.



Same thing happened to me, i smoked a little and got a nice body buzz and little oev so i decided to make it a full on trip, and smokd a prety big hit, (probably 10-20mg, not sure though..) my heart started pounding and i felt like i couldn't sit still real, i had a crazy body buzz but i was not liking it at the time and it felt like it was hard to breathe.. the really bad effects faded lasting in 5-10 minutes and left me me feelin kind of speeded out and not good.

all my friends smoked some in small amounts and liked the shit though.


----------



## barafundle

Coolio said:


> Has anyone tried a large dose of 5-MeO-DALT, like 120mg or 180mg?
> 
> This one is starting to sound like 2C-C to me... everyone describes 2C-C as light or mild or easy or gentle or whatever... but they take 1/4 the maximum dose that I do. I found 2C-C to be like the psilocin of phenethylamines at 150mg oral.


No but i have injected it and it was so damn overwhelming id advise on sticking to small doses even if orally injested.Thankfully it just lasted 30min  or so but boy,oh boy i hadnt a clue what was going on.So be careful!!


----------



## barafundle

barafundle said:


> No but i have injected it and it was so damn overwhelming id advise on sticking to small doses even if orally injested.Thankfully it just lasted 30min  or so but boy,oh boy i hadnt a clue what was going on.So be careful!!



ive also just in the past 30min got some foil and made it up like to chase heroin,put some 5 MEO-Dalt on it and chased.It ran clear (and long if enough was on but its not street heroin,this just needs a llittle so that point is moot)
and gave me nearly an instant trip.Not as quick as injecting it did obviously but quick enough,and more enjoyable.I guess,using heroin as a comparison again (i used to be an addict) when chasing its much more controllable,so YOU decide when youve had enough or not,when injecting,when its in then you just have to ride it.Thats what went wrong when i injected 5 MEO,allthough i just put a small amount on the spoon,it hit me all at once and overwhelmed me,whereas when i chased it,after each line i decided if that was enough or not.What ill say about both ways though,is eventhough the quickness of trip and the intensity it doesnt last  AT ALL long.When i took it orally i had the best trip on it for 4 hrs,so its what you personally look for i guess.
What ever you do though PLEASE be careful.More so if you decide to be stupid enough to inject MEO as i thought id be in the crazy house by morning.Seriously.And i honestly think if id felt like that for more than the 30min it took to wear off id have had to have been taken somewhere  dont do it,its FAR too overwhelming to enjoy.Any of you who have taken salvia before knows how intense that can be yes?Well thats nothing near it,so please be warned.
Stay safe and well!!


----------



## nukaFreak

is there any other way to distingiush 5-meo-dalt white free base form from say jus other crystalish white powder, swim has crystalish white powder(sold as dalt, but does not trust vendor


----------



## LeDieu

i've got a question about smoking it... does it matter wether its the HCL (or any other) salt? or is it necessary to have it as the free base?

edit:
you can test your substances using simple chemistry like the soluability in water, ethanol/methanol or gasoline, the boiling point etc you could also use a marquis test if you find someone who already did it so you can compare your result with what it should look like. other than that i dont know any way except for professional drug checking


----------



## nukaFreak

yeah i cant really find any info except for the shulgin info which is the brown hcl salt. weird.. imo. and most of the recent erowid trip reports on 5-meo-dalt are about the white free base it seems like.

i think i even read a trip report where some one got it from a supplier and it was mix'd with nrg-1 

I think its a conspiracy and i would of been alot happier with the 5-meo-dalt brown salt


----------



## chillinwill

Here are two reports on smoking 5-MeO-DALT:



> as requested 5 people indulged in 5-meo -dalt smoked it off the foil some agreed it was a nice postive buzz which lasted around 15 min
> i found it very euphoric ,slighty trippy and empathy too in my opinon this is very hit and miss substance some people found 5-meo-dalt
> totaly inactive very wierd but true





> weight 95 kg
> dose 100mg over 5 hrs
> smoked 10mg lines off the foil
> 
> firstly I insulfated a 50mg line the result was zilch dissapointed me as read many good things about
> this compound I was sure it had more to offer
> so I dropped around 10mg on the foil I smoked till
> I could not inhale anymore
> it went something like omfg what a mental euphoric rush
> full body buzz toe to head very mdma like empathy
> was nice very nice it was short lived so I repeated the xp
> for about 100mg I had no visuals but it certainly was not
> a let down I likes 5-meo-dalt but its all in the moa
> in my opinion .sleep was easy and no come down apart
> from a slight head ache pure qaulity


----------



## nukaFreak

and if its freebase its like crack so you gotta smoke it right?>

it would only be active if swallowed or snorted if converted back to the hcl salt i thought?


----------



## greenmeanies

there is hydrochloric acid in your stomach so it will automatically become a salt if ingested orally.

the freebase may be active nasally, but free amines are usually somewhat caustic so if you feel like trying, start low.


----------



## nukaFreak

i've tested this white crystal 5-meo-dalt extensively. I believe its a creation of Shady 'Research chemicalz' providers.  Most of the reports can be given to placebo or smoking a substance that deprives oxygen from the brain.


My *fake* white 5-meo-dalt , has the indole (flowerish perfurme smell too )


----------



## HofmannBlotter

I'll try this stuff soon :D


----------



## nukaFreak

I would suggest leaving alone any stock of white 5-meo-dalt any suppliers have.


----------



## rickolasnice

^ why?


----------



## kong

Don't talk about sources.  5-meo-dalt is real and works...if a lack of oxygen could do what it does we wouldn't be on here discussing it.


----------



## J-R

is anyone sure on the legality of 5-meo-dalt in the uk and has anyone seen info on this RC insuflicated


----------



## sefrutini

I think i read insufflation is extremely painful, and that smoking it is the way to go.


----------



## J-R

was thinkin you might get a quicker onset than oral and longer lasting effects than when smoked.I guess it would have to be the hcl salts type not freebase


----------



## stevein7

did about 10mg in a vapostar vaporiser 20 mins ago.

Def something, eye are wider, I had a wave of wanting to laugh, feel like I need to explore a little further up the ladder on this one, I can imagine some of my friends doing 100mg plus, but I'll try another 10 mg one hour from now and leave it at that today, next time probably start at 20mg.

Let us say that 5g cost 75 cabbages which means 10mg is extremely cheap.  So any effects and no health probs would make it viable.

food possibly tastes better.  Let's put on some music...... but at this dose nothing amazing.


----------



## J-R

stevein7 have you got the brown sugar style crystals or the freebase version?


----------



## barafundle

after trying this in various amounts and various ways and with other drugs ill give me personal thoughts on it.Inject-NO!!!! far to overwhelming and even 2mg was enough to be quite freaky-came on too quick i think. Smoking-was ok,got the feelings quickly and could control how much i wanted it to be like,but felt it lacked something. Oral (25mg) sooo surprised how quick it hits you when eaten i dont see the point of not eating it lol but 25mg maybe not enough,was interesting feelings but no visuals.
Mixed-5 MEO Dalt and Naphyrone-for me the best way to take it,i had a cap,35mg MEO and 70mg Naphyrone (also did a little more MEO later but cant recall the amount but not much,sorry)
with this i had good visuals,lots of trails and patterning in the curtains but also a feeling i can only describe as proper ecstasy.For example i took my hamster out and felt such empathy towards it im shocked lol and also when playing with him i let him run under my top-soooo funny and interesting!!! if you have a hamster think about it lol
so i know its short but in the end for me i think 5 MEO-Dalt and Naphyrone mix is best,orally.doseage unfortunatly i cant say as i think its different for everyone...even sometimes with yourself


----------



## J-R

i read a mention of someone combining with mdai. anyone tried this or see any possible problems with such


----------



## stevein7

looks very pure white.

tried smoked not vaped - huge difference.  Massive rush off about 15mg in a bong.
Almost felt like salvia for a moment.  I bet this and salvia would be a blast.

Excited now, maybe I have a cheap legal effectve toy.


----------



## MeDieViL

This stuff is amazing, incredible euphoria and empathy, was being absorbed by the music, i think this one would be great to take at raves.


----------



## Bomboclat

May I ask what your dose and ROA are?


----------



## MeDieViL

Started with 20mg oral (altough my scale is complete rubbish so could be more) some mild effects, could be better, kept redosing 15mg and after a while got a amazing high, i dont understand why ppl think its shit.


----------



## J-R

lookin forward to experimenting with this. i think it has potential. just mad i missed the postman today.


----------



## J-R

stevein7 said:


> looks very pure white.
> 
> tried smoked not vaped - huge difference.  Massive rush off about 15mg in a bong.
> Almost felt like salvia for a moment.  I bet this and salvia would be a blast.
> 
> Excited now, maybe I have a cheap legal effectve toy.



is it in a crystal form or powder out of interest and are there any other characteristics such as smell, taste etc


----------



## Equal Observer

Got a gram of this a week ago today. I now have 100mg and a good report to write up after my exam tomorrow. It is an interesting chemical, especially since I've never even touched a tryptamine before. I smoked it with salvia plain leaf actually, though my smoking method didn't work out too well. I'll post a lengthy report tomorrow hopefully. Snorting it was definitely the way to go for me.


----------



## J-R

Equal Observer said:


> Got a gram of this a week ago today. I now have 100mg and a good report to write up after my exam tomorrow. It is an interesting chemical, especially since I've never even touched a tryptamine before. I smoked it with salvia plain leaf actually, though my smoking method didn't work out too well. I'll post a lengthy report tomorrow hopefully. Snorting it was definitely the way to go for me.



very interested to here you thoughts on a nasel ROA as this isnt very well documented at all


----------



## stevein7

I was inspired to pen this workof fiction...after smoking it in a bong with a normal lighter, I waited about an hour and used a torch lighter. I can't say fior sure the torch lighter made the difference, I held it in my lungs about 20 seconds not feeling much. As soon as I exhaled it was like WHOOOSH....I feared I would be overwhelmed.

A bit like lots of methylone, shaking eyeballs, everything shaking, deep breathing, I thought better take an aspro, maybe this is a bit harsh on the heart.

Calmed down pretty soon, looking backit was OK, but at the time not knowing what to expect it was out there.  But for hours afterwards, I was very chatty and happy - but I was eating a huge meal in a restaurant. I was definately spaced but I doubt anyone knew, though if I wouldn't be able to work on it.
this is going to be bigger than I thought.

I noticed also that even when apparently calm from the DALT, a couple of hits of m were bordering on overwhelming. that was after an initial oral dose on a different day.

It is not alltogether euphoric, but it has its moments. 

.

Oral was nothing really, vaped was better, smoked was roller coaster.


----------



## suburbantoker

So what is the general consensus, worth the purchase of a larger amount (1 gram or so)?


----------



## nukaFreak

has any one actually felt any euphoria from this white crystal substance, like having your heart race is all in the good, but it aint no fun, without some jaw grippin euphoria.


----------



## CatfishRivers

MeDieViL said:


> Started with 20mg oral (altough my scale is complete rubbish so could be more) some mild effects, could be better, kept redosing 15mg and after a while got a amazing high, i dont understand why ppl think its shit.



I think this one has not become super popular because there is some of it floating around that seems to be of high purity, and some that is of questionable purity. I've also seen both the fb form and hcl listed for sale, it could be some folks have one and some folks the other. I have what was sold as the hcl (pure white crystals in appearance but who knows what's what really) but in order to have an experience similar to what you described roughly 100-120 mg was needed by me. Anything below 100 mg was below threshold. Above 100 mg and the effects were undeniably present, lots of chest rush, glow, love towards random people in crowds, etc. Although, the weird thing I noticed was just a bit more, around 135 mg, I found myself overwhelmed by the material, experiencing very strange sensations of being twisted around and around like a gumby as someone else aptly described it. At that level it sucked, not fun and kinda scary since it had a lot of weird bodily sensations in the chest area. So another reason might be because the dosing window is sorta small...too much is really weird. 

Too many sketchy vendors around these days also...you really can't be sure you are getting what bought all the time...


----------



## ChronicHD

Just had a fantastic night on 5-Meo-Dalt last night.  The trip report is posted here.

I think tonight I am going to try and get my friends to join me.  Last night was definitely a positive experience on ~50mg oral and ~25mg smoked.  I will let you guys know how tonight goes.


----------



## greenmeanies

good report.

did you notice any pressure in your chest or increased heart rate? i have a sneaky suspicion that this one might not be safe due to 5HT2B agonism in the heart, but i have no evidence to support it besides my own anecdotal experiences of a 'strange feeling in my chest'. however one would expect such damage to be accompanied by visible/tangible peripheral vasoconstriction, but that might not show up until extended use.

for the most part i'm just as impressed as you are with the tactile enhancement and euphoria that is difficult to put a description on. the head high feels remarkably lucid (compared to loss of short-term memory like weed or thought-loops like mushrooms) but there is some kind of strange stimulant effect there that i need more experience to define.


----------



## CatfishRivers

I most definitely noticed the strange pressure/sensation in the chest area. That was the scary part of my higher end doses.


----------



## ChronicHD

I didn't feel too much pressure in my chest, nothing significant enough for me to notice anyway.  I don't know for sure but I would guess that heart rate increases.  Enough to make you get a big rush at certain points at least.  Smoked more of the 5-Meo-Dalt tonight.  I might write a report tomorrow but I'm too tired right now.


----------



## TurboEel

There are mixed reports of whether this is legal in the uk. Does anyone know?


----------



## ChronicHD

If you live in the UK, most of them have been controlled drugs since 1977, when the tryptamine and phenethylamine derivatives paragraphs were added to the Misuse of Drugs Act.

However.  According to KSwift 5-MeO-DALT is not covered by the misuse of drugs act for the following reasons: 1/ The tryptamine coverall paragraph refers to tryptamine (or ring hydroxytryptamines, and their ethers and esters) derivatives created by substitution at the sidechain nitrogen by alkyl groups only. As an allyl group is classed as an alkenyl group, it is therefore outside the remit of the paragraph.

2/ Alkyl cannot be taken to refer to any hydrocarbon chain (within the meaning of the act), as the coverall paragraphs for derivatives of pethedine (demerol) and fentanyl refer to alkyl, alkenyl or alkynyl group. Therefore they must be seen as distinctly different.

Link to the 5-Meo-Dalt legal status page on Erowid.


----------



## nukaFreak

my g/f swears she experiences effects similar to mdma, without the profound euphoria,  like toe sensations, numbness, and feels like her chest is depressed and i never shared with her what other people reported they felt, so it cant really be placebo...

it sucks cause i really jus want to throw this substance away. . . but she thinks it has value.


----------



## TurboEel

Would that convince a jury?




ChronicHD said:


> If you live in the UK, most of them have been controlled drugs since 1977, when the tryptamine and phenethylamine derivatives paragraphs were added to the Misuse of Drugs Act.
> 
> However.  According to KSwift 5-MeO-DALT is not covered by the misuse of drugs act for the following reasons: 1/ The tryptamine coverall paragraph refers to tryptamine (or ring hydroxytryptamines, and their ethers and esters) derivatives created by substitution at the sidechain nitrogen by alkyl groups only. As an allyl group is classed as an alkenyl group, it is therefore outside the remit of the paragraph.
> 
> 2/ Alkyl cannot be taken to refer to any hydrocarbon chain (within the meaning of the act), as the coverall paragraphs for derivatives of pethedine (demerol) and fentanyl refer to alkyl, alkenyl or alkynyl group. Therefore they must be seen as distinctly different.
> 
> Link to the 5-Meo-Dalt legal status page on Erowid.


----------



## ChronicHD

I'm not sure.  I looked around trying to find 5-Meo-Dalt on a drug status page for the UK but could not.  This list was all I could really find.  Go down to your local law enforcement station and ask them on the legality of 5-Meo-Dalt, or if you feel uncomfortable doing that just send them an email that clearly states your question.


----------



## willkell420

It feels very euphoric oral or smoked, but it gives me heart palaptations. This is why I've only tried it a few times.


----------



## windows78

nukaFreak said:


> I would suggest leaving alone any stock of white 5-meo-dalt any suppliers have.



pure white crystal 5-meo-dalt is all good from my research!


----------



## windows78

sefrutini said:


> I think i read insufflation is extremely painful, and that smoking it is the way to go.



insufflation of the white crystal type is very smooth.......smoking seems to be a quicker strong feeling


----------



## J-R

windows78 said:


> insufflation of the white crystal type is very smooth.......smoking seems to be a quicker strong feeling



i found nasal route of the white crystal was ineffective and took maybe 2 hours to feel anything and the effects rolled on very slowly. i put this down to it being the freebase version and it was only getting into my system once it had reached the stomarch.

i found oral the effects came on pretty quick. i could feel it deffinately after say half an hour. 35 mg was a lowish active dose. its strange cause it feels like its gonna be quite strong as it comes on fast but then it eases up pretty quick too. the onset made me feel a little uneasy and reminded me of pipes a bit. at peak there where some visuals ie distortions and seeming patterns more clearly. and example is i have some stone tiles in my bathroom which have a marble sort of pattern on them. the patten was really enhanced and there was some movement and increase in the colours but they are perfect for a pychedlic drug. ordinary objects were the same just more interesting to look. 

i had a nice experience walkin home from a friends. i could see very very well. all the world felt more 3d colours were nice but natural and not altered. i was happy the world looked great. it was a nice moment.

i never really felt any euphoria with this drug. after im over the peak which is probably an hour an half after ingesting then i feel relaxed and happy but not euphoric. 

i didnt have any insights or much emotional insights but while relaxing on my bed listening to music a particular song came on that i really like and i started to feel a little emotional and i saw some artwork on my wall and it all came together rather nicely and i felt a bit over whelmed but in a good way.

im not suprised there arent many stellar reports about this because although its interesting for something to do its not gonna change your life. i am yet to play witth high doses and would expect it to be more full on but doubt you would gain much aprat from being more fucked up and see a little more. 

depends what you wanna get out of it, if you want a laugh and a cheap thrill its ok and i did enjoy time with my friends it just didnt blow my mind but then im still at the early stages of experimenting. i will report more when i learn more.


----------



## J-R

i forgot to mention it really increases my body awareness. i have a bit of a bad back an neck at mo and after talking this rc i cand feel all the bits that ache much more. i use a herb type cream to sooth it which has a slight warming feeling but when on 5-meo-dalt it feels very warm in deed far far more than when not on anything.


----------



## MeDieViL

Just dosed 30mg:D


----------



## MeDieViL

This time sucked... 30mg at once seemed too much, dont get much music euphoria either just feel wierd.

Starting with lower doses is alot better.


----------



## (zonk)

sniffing freebases doesnt mean they have to reach yer stomach 1st or anything. I've done this with 5meoDMT freebase, sniffed 5-10mg and it was too strong, smoking is smooth and sniffing made me feel like i was gonna have a heart attack-big difference but still equal in intensity/onset

5meodalt has never and will probly never b at the top of my list of things to try however i've always been a lil curious about this one as some say it's pretty euphoric, it's just so not potent it seems like too much of a bother and too expensive(i'm cheap)but I was wondering if anyone had experience with combining it with an maoi like harmala


----------



## carbon unit

New guy here..hi all...  anyway, just got some 5meo-dalt and prefer to go the anal injection route...  so, how best to prepare the freebase form? Will it work that way or do I have to convert it to a salt first? Would a drop of lemon juice work?  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Xorkoth

It should work as a freebase but it would absorb more quickly as a salt... and yes, adding a drop or two of lemon juice should work nicely.


----------



## Delsyd

(zonk) said:


> 5meodalt has never and will probly never b at the top of my list of things to try however i've always been a lil curious about this one as some say it's pretty euphoric, it's just so not potent it seems like too much of a bother and too expensive(i'm cheap)but I was wondering if anyone had experience with combining it with an maoi like harmala



its one of the cheaper RC's and the dose per price isnt that high.

this one didnt interest me untill recently. More reports of the smoking route being rewarding has gotten me interested.


----------



## MeDieViL

30mg at once gave me a bad headache and made feel wierd, definatly need to go slower on this one or it sucks.


----------



## J-R

I've only smoke a very small amount and did feel much but it tastes really rank


----------



## CatfishRivers

Has anyone noticed any sort of lingering after effects relating to your teeth? or more precisely the nerves in your teeth? A few times while smoking I have noticed a weird buzzing like sensations in my teeth, and up to a few days afterward I have felt a sort of feeling like a tooth ache where I have in the past year had dental work. Anyone with teeth related side effects?


----------



## ChronicHD

I've smoked it a few times and never felt that sensation in my teeth.


----------



## J-R

CatfishRivers said:


> Has anyone noticed any sort of lingering after effects relating to your teeth? or more precisely the nerves in your teeth? A few times while smoking I have noticed a weird buzzing like sensations in my teeth, and up to a few days afterward I have felt a sort of feeling like a tooth ache where I have in the past year had dental work. Anyone with teeth related side effects?



i think this may relate to 5-meo-dalt making you more sensetive or aware of your body including any aches and pains. it can be nice cause it feels good to touch your skin but can alert you to existing problems, thats my experience


----------



## rhcpeppers1234

Just recently started gettin back on here, its good to be back.  I ordered some 5-meo-dalt a few days ago and it came today.  I decided id try and smoke a little while I had the time.  I, however, do not have a scale so im not sure whether or not i smoked enough but i definately felt something.  A little lightheadedness and some patterns on my ceiling but nothing like what other people on here are talking about.  I'm kinda scared to smoke more because i have no idea how much im putting in my bowl.  Im going to try and take some orally later on today.  I have a buddy who has a decent scale so ill use his.  Probably only gunna try 25 mgs or so.  Dont wanna push it.  But ill post a report tomorrow.


----------



## ChronicHD

In my experience it takes more than 25 mgs to get a reaction orally.


----------



## rhcpeppers1234

*Severely DALTED!!!!*

I dunno what some people are talking about with this substance.  I took around 70 mgs of this and it pretty much felt like I ate 2-3 hits of high quality lucy.  People must really be underdosing with this.  Also it says it lasts around 2-4 hrs.  I was gone for almost 8.  I had a horrible hangover the next day,  (due to drinking alcohol as well) and thought for sure id swear this chem off for good.  However as the day went by at work i decided i should try one more time without any other substances.....Well maybe some ghanja.  Ill probably lower the dosage a little too.  There was somewhat of an uncomfortable body load and muscle pains from being overly stimulated i think.  Imma prolly try this again in a few days to see what happens, however if i feel like i do today, im done with this....The effects were decent, but the next day wasnt worth it


----------



## ChronicHD

2-3 hits of high quality acid? What type of acid are you eating man.


----------



## rhcpeppers1234

ive been dosing since i was like 14 years old.  I no longer do it anymore because i rarely have a good trip.  Ive had gel tabs, liquid, blotter, and i'm not kiddin around this stuff rivaled most of my full blown lucy trips.  Say what you want, but man i dunno what people are sayin about this bein barely active.  It was my first RC so maybe that has somethin to do with it, i dunno...Oh and i was half expecting it to be somewhat like ecstasy like people say on here.   And that is not the case AT ALL.  So people if your looking for something like MDMA, this is not what you want.


----------



## Special_Monster

Just ordered some ^ Fucking hell 2-3 hits of acid? I so hope thats true, I heard this wasn't as psychedelic as other tryptamines.

Think I'll start low though, 20mg to 25mg sounds good. Any one else had any good visuals such as tracing on this?


----------



## technics

Recently received a sample of 5-meo-dalt in fine white crystal form. Over a few days I dosed 2mg, 20mg, 50mg oral, then 20mg insufflated.

I didn't notice any effects from this substance unfortunately, unless I'd been sold something branded as 5-meo-dalt but wasn't?


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

we all know different substances affect different people differently. so it is perfectly reasonable to assume that this compound can cause profound psychedelic experiences in some people, like for example rhcpeppers1234, while for most people, it causes only mild effects.


----------



## Special_Monster

^ Agreed and tryptamines such as the 5-meO can be hitor miss or cross tolerance can come into play.

Looking forward to this one, I wasn't interested in it as first but a few good reports have sprung up.


----------



## rhcpeppers1234

Yeah 25 mgs didnt do really anything for me.....I dosed early on in the night after like 8 margaritas and didnt feel squat.  Then when i got home i dropped probably 75-85 mgs at once and god damn i was messed up....I think people really need to up the dose a little.  Oh btw, i tried smoking again, only this time i used a crack pipe, and it was pretty good.  Felt like i did before only it lasted like 10 minutes.  I hope you all are not buying this solely on my earlier post.  It will probably not effect you the same way as it did me.  But who knows.  Theres a report on erowid about a dude that ate like 200 mgs and was pretty much incapacitated for like 6 hours like me.  However i had a decent trip. 

Oh and also, dont drink like 15 drinks before taking this like I did.  The hangover was rediculous....Plus i had to work 11 hours that day lol.  Good luck


----------



## theotherside

The way to go with this one is smoked(as I think I've said before). By itself it is nice but add it to a little maryjane and things get interesting  If your mind is already "opened" by psychs this one can be done spur of the moment(like when your wife/gf goes out for a shopping trip) and you can be back and ready for them by the 2nd hour.


----------



## CatfishRivers

I preferred large oral doses to smoking it after having experienced both numerous times. YMMV


----------



## Special_Monster

CatfishRivers said:


> I preferred large oral doses to smoking it after having experienced both numerous times. YMMV



What were your high oral dosages?


----------



## mahatoka

For the people smoking this, how do you get past the taste? I tried vaping 10 mg and almost gagged when I tasted it, I'm not sure how I'd smoke a dose bigger than that. I also wanted to know if it's like DMT where you have to get it all in a minute, because if you can spread out the smoking I could use a chaser between hits.


----------



## CatfishRivers

Special_Monster said:


> What were your high oral dosages?



Between 90-110 mg seems to be my personal sweet spot. My material seems to be from the substantially weaker batch out there. Some folks claim strong activty at 25 mg. The batch I have registers nothing at that dosage. So please try small amounts first and be sure which material you have.

In regards to the taste when smoking, the only way I found to deal with it is to have a can to spit out into. Smoking it produces a great amount of saliva for me, spitting it out seems to help with the taste. Fruit juice chasers help too but I've found no way to eliminate the taste yet.


----------



## Special_Monster

^ thanks for the information and reply, I'll work up from 20mg before, get my feet with this one.


Mine should be around tomorrow and post how it goes.


----------



## mahatoka

CatfishRivers said:


> In regards to the taste when smoking, the only way I found to deal with it is to have a can to spit out into. Smoking it produces a great amount of saliva for me, spitting it out seems to help with the taste. Fruit juice chasers help too but I've found no way to eliminate the taste yet.



Thanks for the tip. I'm about to have another go with it so I grabbed some lemonade and I'll keep a cup close for spit.


----------



## rhcpeppers1234

A good idea would be to buy some damiana or some kind of herb to put this stuff on top of.  When i smoke around 30 mgs on top of that it pretty much gets rid of the taste all together.  You should be able to buy this stuff at any herb or health store.   Also last night i tried an oral dose of about 100 mgs and felt pretty decent.  It wasnt as good as my trip 3 nights ago but i assume i have built up a little tolerance in the last few days.   Also smoking bigger amounts seem to actually produce a somewhat euphoric/ecstasy like feeling.  I really enjoyed that because X no longer does a damn thing to me.  Which is sad cause it used to be my favorite substance.


----------



## Snoot McConkie

^Agree with you there. I tried it in a pipe on a smidge of 'Tribal Whatdyoumacallit' (some of that new stuff, sounds like an aftershave, 'bout as expensive, but has some damiana content) and that seemed to cool things right down. In fact, that way I managed not to fiend my way through a bag quite so quickly (after the disappointment/anxiety I've come to assoc. with various post-ban RCs eg. 'just wtf is_ in_ Naff1?', it was quite a buzz in itself to find 5-meo-DALT actually _does_ something positive). -I did try other ROA with the 5-meo-D first btw, over a couple of days, to check on pokiness. In fact was going to post a TR on it, this being my -2nd- time out [Halloo!], but I think this has been well covered anyway.


----------



## LysergicEpiphany

*Euphoria ?*



CatfishRivers said:


> I preferred large oral doses to smoking it after having experienced both numerous times. YMMV



Is this compound Visually active at high dosages ? I dont mean anything special, Swirls, Morphing, Ect. does this chemical lack the warmth i find with the smallest amounts of MDMA? One Ecstacy pill gets me 'Buzzing' with little to no side effects, if i were to ingest a standard-ish Dosage of 20mgs are there any Cons i should be worried about ? I only weigh at 7.5st and i am fairly experienced with Psyches (LSD, MDMA, Salvia, Mushrooms, 2C-B, 2C-E), And love to try new things   Smoking chems interests me, but i am suffering from GERD at this present time so would rather a good oral administration. Thanks for your time, Peace.


----------



## Special_Monster

Would I be fine smoking this just in a standard pipe with some nice bud? What would a good smoking dosage be?


----------



## venzen

Special_Monster said:


> Would I be fine smoking this just in a standard pipe with some nice bud? What would a good smoking dosage be?



It burns quite nicely when sprinkled on top of some bud. Be ready for the flavor though. It's not exactly bad, just... funny tasting. I'd start with 5-10mg,


----------



## venzen

LysergicEpiphany said:


> Is this compound Visually active at high dosages ? I dont mean anything special, Swirls, Morphing, Ect. does this chemical lack the warmth i find with the smallest amounts of MDMA? One Ecstacy pill gets me 'Buzzing' with little to no side effects, if i were to ingest a standard-ish Dosage of 20mgs are there any Cons i should be worried about ? I only weigh at 7.5st and i am fairly experienced with Psyches (LSD, MDMA, Salvia, Mushrooms, 2C-B, 2C-E), And love to try new things   Smoking chems interests me, but i am suffering from GERD at this present time so would rather a good oral administration. Thanks for your time, Peace.



You should notice some color enhancement, mild tracers, persian-carpet and other patterns, embossing, and some perspective distortion. At high oral dosages (80mg) this compound gives a fairly intense body buzz. Haptics will be amazing, and if you have a trip partner who you are sexually involved with... all the better.


----------



## Special_Monster

venzen said:


> It burns quite nicely when sprinkled on top of some bud. Be ready for the flavor though. It's not exactly bad, just... funny tasting. I'd start with 5-10mg,



Cheers for info, give this a shot tonight.


----------



## ChronicHD

The best way to smoke it is to put small layer of bud in the bowl, then sprinkle like 15mg of 5-Meo-Dalt into the bowl on top of that, and then top that off with another small layer of bud.  This way you can light the bud on top, but the lighter never actually touches the powder.  I don't know if flame actually destroys any part of 5-Meo-Dalt, but every time I have smoked it this way the results were more positive than just smoking the 5-Meo-Dalt alone.  Plus the bud really helps with the plastic taste of the smoke.


----------



## Special_Monster

Tried this both smoked and oral now. I must say smoked route is by far my favourite due to intense euphoria though the come up is quite speedy and a strong rush other might not like.

Oral doesn't have as much euphoria but has a nice body high however I find it quite sickening when 40mg or above.


----------



## ajg1988

I havent tried smoking, think this is a must to be honest, as I am taking it orally, 25mg gives a very relaxed feeling, although has left me with a head ache suspect from jaw clenching but my 50mg dose nearly sent be dolaley , have a look at my trip report, i thought i was in serious trouble at this dose.

I never experience euporia that I got from M-Butylone :D or Mephedrone , is this experienced when smoked?


----------



## J-R

just thought id give an update on my work with this rc

i tried smoking some again last night. went for the old chasing the dragon tin foil effort and the taste really is rank but i did get over it pretty quick. it didnt make me feel sick or anything just horrid, anyway. i found that smoked it has a really different feel to oral. i enjoyed it much much more. was no bodyload like there was a slight amount with oral. i actually felt some euphoria which had never been present b4 (not loads tho) still no visuals in fact i could see really clearly although the world seemed to slow down a bit i was calm and peaceful. the onset was obviously much quicker than oral but wasnt like wham im fucked it didnt feel like it rushed me at all. i need to experiment more in this area as i was pleasently supprised that maybe this gave offer something slightly more entertaining than just a slightly odd feeling lol


----------



## chillinwill

So I know people say a dose is about 20mg or so, but what if that has already been tried, and went as high as 40mg?  I know some people react differently to psychedelics, but I have never had a problem dosage wise with any of them.  How safe is this chemical to push the limits, considering I have felt no effects from it yet.  Keep in mind that I have been off all psychedelics for about 3 months now, and each time I tried this chemical, it was with about a month in between.


----------



## ABCDFG I Ate The E

chillinwill said:


> So I know people say a dose is about 20mg or so, but what if that has already been tried, and went as high as 40mg?  I know some people react differently to psychedelics, but I have never had a problem dosage wise with any of them.  How safe is this chemical to push the limits, considering I have felt no effects from it yet.  Keep in mind that I have been off all psychedelics for about 3 months now, and each time I tried this chemical, it was with about a month in between.


 Someone took 225mg of this by accident and survived..

For a first dose i'd say start with 30-40mg.  In between that range got me to a pretty nice trippy buzz with no bodyload.


----------



## jabbajosh

If I smoke it, how should I (in a bong or pipe ect.)? And will it feel similair to DMT?


----------



## jabbajosh

If I smoke it, how should I (in a bong or pipe ect.)? And will it feel similair to DMT? 
Sorry posted again for email notification.


----------



## rhcpeppers1234

No its not like DMT.


----------



## jabbajosh

Someone mentioned previously that it is similar to 5-meo-dmt when smoked.


----------



## Special_Monster

^ It's not like DMT. It isn't that psychedelic, more just euphoric and speedy.


----------



## J-R

i might be airing on the side of caution with smoked doses and its nasty to do which puts me off but ive have less pychedlic effects when smoked to oral route


----------



## rhcpeppers1234

Yeah you probably like JR you queer.  I saw your bumper sticker.....cowboys butts drive me nuts.....Hahahaha sorry J-R i had to lol.  But yea i havent been able to do another oral dose cause i dont have a scale at my house.  I'd get one but the mg ones are too freakin expensive....guess ill just estimate a dose.  Hope all goes well lol


----------



## organicshroom

*Tried at varies doses/routes*

Me and friend tried a few routes and doses as follows:-

ORAL - 40mg

First alert at 10mins, comming up 20mins, around peak by 30mins. Nausea really set in after about 20mins, then stuck with me for most of the experience, very off putting. 

The subjective effects were mild and best put as just plain "weird." It felt like mushrooms but without the profound state of mind or visuals. 

Come down within 3hours.


PLUGGED - 20mg

Uninteresting, barley threashold. 


SMOKED - 5-20mg various situations as below

Example 1:-
<10mg It was like a sudden awake feeling, stimulating yet hardley noticable at the same time, so clean, I feel great! Almost like a crystal clear stonedness.

Example 2:-
I was feeling very sick from something I ate earlier on. I thought, what the hell, I tried jwh-250 but it didn't help with my nausea at all. So I tried, 5meo-dalt, which very surprising results. *It killed my nausea like nothing else i've ever tried*. Within less than a minute, feeling like I wanted to vomit, rapidly dissapated. "Wow" I thought, "There is no high with this stuff, but shit do I feel better!"

*
Example 3:- After long binge on bk-mdma, 10-15mg approx smoked.*

This is my friends experience, she is generally sensitive to tryptamines and 
is new to psychedelics. 

Within 5mins of smoking 5-meo-dalt, she begun to have the most impressive, realistic hallucinations I've ever seen in someone. Suddenly out of my bed cover, fairy tale and cartoon like animals and people begun to act in front of her, as if she was watching a live stage performance. Strangley she felt straight and in a level state of mind, yet her visual feild had completely changed as if she was watching a 3d movie. She then begun to see pyramids and scenes of a toilet staying completely in tact while the world around it crumbles as years zip by. Even when I promted her to close her eyes or look away and look back, the same visuals would still be present. To her it was as clear as day, not like a dream at all. I observed her pupil movement and focus. To me it really did suggest that her brain was actually reacting as if she was seeing it in front of her. These hallucinations were completely external, no internal or closed eye visuals were noted. She was partly in a state of shock at the time as she could not believe how it could be possible for her brain to create such detailed and spontanous imagery.


----------



## Special_Monster

I've had a strange experience with 5-meO-DALT yesterday. I was just 12 hours into my amt trip which i had only slight psychedelic effects with minor trails. 

I took 5-meO-DALT at taround 60mg and got some intense trails, OEV and CEVs.

Not sure how long it last for as it was a pleasent discovery and I got wrapped up and tripped hard, redosing also brought back the intensity. I was over stimulated through the experience.

Was giving up on 5-meO-dalt but I think it could have combination merits.


----------



## MrDoIt

So with the delays involving our yet to appear new RC - would BL'ers recommend this as a worthwhile experience. I love my visuals !! Ive seen recommendations of around 20-40mg starting dose (I will be taking orally only) - does this give a decent "high" or is this RC just another hopeful that doesnt quite make the grade ?


----------



## J-R

very limited visuals to be had here imo mr doit 

my round up is if your bored its better than nowt and has some merit but dont go out your way to chase it down.


----------



## J-R

sorry mr doit i cant respond to pm's as im still a greenlighter. i was playing with oral doses around 50 mg in the end but i have tried nearer 100 mg. when taking smaller doses say 35 to 50 mg i have tried redosing multiple times with no lil effect. i started much lower tho as anyone should with a new compound. seems ppl have had vastly different reactions at different dose levels. all my experiences with this have been very managable but thats not to say you will react the same.

hope it gives you a little pleasure till something better comes along. i may order more if nothing takes my fancy soon. btw i found the effects after the inital high the most enjoyable and it was fun to relax, laugh and chat with friends and family.


----------



## MrDoIt

Thanks for the good information J-R. Hope to try some of this soon.


----------



## chillinwill

Took 75mg orally.  Felt nausea around the 45 minute mark, as I had just eaten a meal prior to consuming.  Nausea eventually went away, and I was left with some stimulation, and no visuals to speak of.  About 2 hours into the experience, I started to get slight trails, but that was the most the visuals ever got.  Had trouble sleeping until about 8 hour mark after consuming, but then fell asleep and slept damn good too.


----------



## OhmmaiCTopshai

It took me a while to warm up to this stuff.  My first experiences were with oral doses from 10 to 30 mg.  The effects were pleasant yet strange.  I think of it as just an interesting bodyload.  I next tried insufflation and got what i expected, same feeling only sharper, stronger, faster and shorter.  
I had pretty much given up on it until i tried vaporization.  I usually don't go this rout with RCs for obvious reasons, but i'd heard interesting things.  There seem to be a lot of different reactions.  The effects are quick and lovely.  It's just a wacky fluffy body buzz though.  No visuals, although i'm sure there would be if i pushed the dose.  
Not awesome, but worth checking out.


----------



## Toltec

theotherside26 said:


> The way to go with this one is smoked(as I think I've said before). By itself it is nice but add it to a little maryjane and things get interesting  If your mind is already "opened" by psychs this one can be done spur of the moment(like when your wife/gf goes out for a shopping trip) and you can be back and ready for them by the 2nd hour.



OMG I totally agree


----------



## Special_Monster

I don't get how I managed to get such intense visuals from it since I was just 12 hours on a AMT trip. I think it may have been a stroke of luck, they were nice visuals with epic trails, merging and shapes forming. Also really boosted music appreciation.

Wierd thing is I've combined this with AMT before a few days before and had a good trip but nothing like that.  
I don;t know if I like smoking it that much, it's too short and just not psychedellic enough for my liking. Plus it tastes like a bitch.


----------



## MrDoIt

Special_Monster said:


> Plus it tastes like a bitch.





Yes that is what is concerning me !!

Not being experienced at all in "vaporizing" or smoking powder - has anyone got any suggestions for the best way to go about this, as from the various reports, this seems to be the preferred method for this RC. Am a bit concerned at the re-dosing aspect of this though if the smoking buzz is short lived.

Saying that - maybe it tastes so awful that a need to re-dose is not a problem !!


----------



## Special_Monster

I did redose when smoking quite a bit actually, it's a bad taste but it is bearable when smoking, just after it lingers on the mouth.


----------



## ChronicHD

MrDoIt said:


> Yes that is what is concerning me !!
> 
> Not being experienced at all in "vaporizing" or smoking powder - has anyone got any suggestions for the best way to go about this, as from the various reports, this seems to be the preferred method for this RC. Am a bit concerned at the re-dosing aspect of this though if the smoking buzz is short lived.
> 
> Saying that - maybe it tastes so awful that a need to re-dose is not a problem !!



The best way to smoke it with the best taste is to sprinkle some bud in your pipe, then a thin layer of the powder, then another layer of bud over the powder.  Then gently light the top layer of bud and as the bowl cherries it will vape the powder.  The taste is definitely noticeable, but not at all unbearable considering most of the plastic-y taste is covered by your tasty nuggets.


----------



## MaxRebo

I sampled some of this yesterday and had mixed results with various ROA. Firstly i tried chasing very small amounts until i could detect a small effect which was, rather oddly, the sensation of having shrunken arms when opening the fridge. Deciding this was not really working i opted for the nasal route with again very small amounts spaced out over time until i felt nothing more than, as someone else has stated, 'vaguely stoned' and found the program about cows probably more interesting than i perhaps i normally would. I was ready to write it off and presume i was probably amongst those who felt no profound effects from this and decided to finish the end of the bag off into a joint rolled with some typical thai. Half way through smoking the joint i felt like i'd imagined i feel after reading the reports on here. I put it out half way through as i could feel it coming on and went inside to watch some tv. Almost straight away i was getting strong visual and audio distortions that made watching tv rather difficult. It was like smoking a joint and getting a moderate lsd type of trip from it. Colours were greatly enhanced. I also felt a little horny and found sex to be not only entirely possible but also great with no problems 'sealing the deal' shall we say. The peak lasted maybe an hour or so and tapered off in about 2 hours after that. I ate a pretty decent meal and had little problem getting to sleep. This morning i feel utterly fine and in hindsight really enjoyed the experience.


----------



## Listening

MaxRebo: Any ideas how much you used in the end?


----------



## MaxRebo

I used 500mg stagered  throughout the day. The person with me used the same amount but didn't smoke any of the joint and noted only a faint reaction which was like being faintly stoned. I'm aware that 500mg seems quite a lot but it was consumed in a gradually increasing scale which i felt comfortable with.


----------



## uncle stinky

Tried this out yesterday. Came in the form of a fairly fine, odourless pale yellow powder. Weighed 60mg and split it twenty forty. Snorted the twenty and waited fifteen minutes. Nothing happened. No pain though and a weak, slightly fruitish perfumey smell. Snorted the other forty. At that level perhaps something but extremely subjective. A bit of the feeling of otherness of objects and a little restless but that might just be placebo combined with concentrating on my angst. 

Tried plugging 40mg and still didn't notice much.

Waited an hour to let the system clear a bit then loaded the front end of a tobacco roll up so the first three or four puffs would carry the material. Success. Not that horrible to smoke. Some euphoria and a sense of disconnection from my body. Warmth and a certain lassitude in the limbs. No noticeable horrors with the heart though quite the sweaty person. 

Glad to have tried and certainly wont be giving the surplus away but all things considered I would put my hard earned somewhere else.


----------



## Audio Terrorist

Here's my 2 cents:

I took 30mg measured on a 0.001g scale lined it up and snorted. After 10 minutes or so I started to notice the firstr effects, namely mild aggitation, no noticable peripheral effects which was odd as I felt like my body was flooding with epinepherine (sp? [adrenaline]) but heart rate, body temperature etc stayed steady. I felt slightly jumpy and generally uncomfortable.

My vision was affected slightly, walls warped slightly and dimensions seemed deeper i.e close things seemed very close while things that were further away seemed a long way from me.

After 45 minutes to an hour nothing had really changed, the effects were waring off slowly and gently.

I lined up another dose of approx 60mg. After 10-15 minutes I felt happy, not euphoric but in a good mood. The aggitation turned slightly into anxiety but it never got too heavy.

The effects lasted approx 1 hour until the peak slowly reduced.

The morning after, I felt slight nausea although less than would occur with alcohol.

With this experience, I was not impressed, from what I've read, the dosages required vary so much from person to person and the environment the user is in at the time.

I will give this subastance another chance at a house party to see if envronment improves the effects.

My experience, while at times uncomfortable, never reached a point where I wanted to abort. 

I hope the above info is interesting to anyone planning on researching this substance. I do NOT recommend that anyone takes the high dosages that I took. Start low and work your way up slowly. I am what Alexander Shulgin would call a "Hard Head" and generally need higher doses than other people to get the same effects (this is not said in a bragging way, I wish I was not a "Hard Head", it would save me a lot of money!)

Euphoria - 5/10
Anxiety - 3/10
Overall - 4/10

I will update after the party situation to see if the effects improve at all.

EDIT:

The substance received was a very fine powder of a similar consistancy to white flour. It was white with a very slight yellow tint making the powder slightly beige. There is very little odour and at the dosages taken, there is an unpleasant bitter taste but it is not overbearingly strong.


----------



## J-R

Audio Terrorist said:


> Here's my 2 cents:
> 
> I took 30mg measured on a 0.001g scale lined it up and snorted. After 10 minutes or so I started to notice the firstr effects, namely mild aggitation, no noticable peripheral effects which was odd as I felt like my body was flooding with epinepherine (sp? [adrenaline]) but heart rate, body temperature etc stayed steady. I felt slightly jumpy and generally uncomfortable.
> 
> My vision was affected slightly, walls warped slightly and dimensions seemed deeper i.e close things seemed very close while things that were further away seemed a long way from me.
> 
> After 45 minutes to an hour nothing had really changed, the effects were waring off slowly and gently.
> 
> I lined up another dose of approx 60mg. After 10-15 minutes I felt happy, not euphoric but in a good mood. The aggitation turned slightly into anxiety but it never got too heavy.
> 
> The effects lasted approx 1 hour until the peak slowly reduced.
> 
> The morning after, I felt slight nausea although less than would occur with alcohol.
> 
> With this experience, I was not impressed, from what I've read, the dosages required vary so much from person to person and the environment the user is in at the time.
> 
> I will give this subastance another chance at a house party to see if envronment improves the effects.
> 
> My experience, while at times uncomfortable, never reached a point where I wanted to abort.
> 
> I hope the above info is interesting to anyone planning on researching this substance. I do NOT recommend that anyone takes the high dosages that I took. Start low and work your way up slowly. I am what Alexander Shulgin would call a "Hard Head" and generally need higher doses than other people to get the same effects (this is not said in a bragging way, I wish I was not a "Hard Head", it would save me a lot of money!)
> 
> Euphoria - 5/10
> Anxiety - 3/10
> Overall - 4/10
> 
> I will update after the party situation to see if the effects improve at all.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The substance received was a very fine powder of a similar consistancy to white flour. It was white with a very slight yellow tint making the powder slightly beige. There is very little odour and at the dosages taken, there is an unpleasant bitter taste but it is not overbearingly strong.





i found the effects of nasel route to be very similar to yours only slower onset ie nothing much at all but oral effects were much more evident.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

The only visual effects I've noticed from 5-MeO-DALT, were mroe vibrant colors, some minor "metallic sheens" (Take a PEA, you'll know what I'm talking about), and minor, minor sparkles.
This was at 80-100mg

The mental effects for me at this same, 80-100mg dosage, were like, a very minor 5-Meo-*DMT* headspace (as in the, "Holy shit! whaaaaaaat the fucckkkkkk," but to much, much less of a degree, I was in complete control) and some nice, music enhancement.

It last so short, which is cool, but I have no more interest in experimenting with it.

Still, its another chemical under my belt, and thats really my goal in terms of psychedelic drugs...


----------



## Audio Terrorist

Right I re-tried this compound at a rave in a field last night and say that the oral route is much more effective. I still had to take rather large amounts though (70-90mg). There were no real psycedelic effects, in fact it slightly reminded me of Methylone (not a replacement though if someone is looking out for one) but it gave me a very similar body buzz and felt as if my limbs were lighter giving a floaty feeling. I also noticed reduced bad effects (eg. anxiety) but that may have been because I was with some of my best friends and had high moods anyway. The starts looked like they'd been painted on a screen which was just out of reach which was pleasant, colours appeared sharper which was great when the sun started to come up and there were just a few lone clouds in the sky giving out some beautiful blues, oranges and whites.

So this time I would rate it:
Euphoria: 6.5/10
Anxiety: 1/10
Overall: 5.5/10

IMO this chemical is never going to be the next big thing, I'm sure it will have people that enjoy it, but the dosage problems and unreliable effects limit it's enjoyment. I won't be buying more but if someone offered it out at a party etc... I would probably have some.


----------



## balloncup

I seem to be pretty sensitive to the hallucinogens (as opposed to the stimulants) so I frequently enjoy threshold doses of these things.  I noticed that most posts refer to taking more to get more effect or experience but very little on trying to get the most out of a little.  I have had only a few occasions to try DALT as it seems to be very uncommon, at least in the states.  That said, 2 of my most favorite experiences have been with this stuff.  With higher doses (~30mg - this is "higher" for me) the trip starts out great with feeling a little more energy and interest in things and morphs into more of a visual distortions, less energy sort of feeling, and ending in an uncomfortable hour or so of CEVs featuring random images that appear to age 1000 years in a second before flashing to the next random image.  I think it is easy to see why this stuff isn't very popular because for what you expect to get out of it, there are so many other, more exciting choices to be had.

However, (and again your mileage may vary) a threshold dose, say 18mg may appear to have little to no discernible effect.  But when I have taken this museum dose and then just went about my business for 2 hours it seems to prime me for incredible CEV visions if I take nitrous oxide.  Equally interesting, the effect seems to persist for a day or so, perhaps suggesting that the DALT is active for longer than it seems.

Nitrous oxide has two modes of experience for me.  There is the, let's all hang out and be social mode and the introspective and meditative mode that requires a very very low-light, or no light setting and a fair bit of concentration as well.  For me, the latter mode is what I like most.  With enough nitrous by itself, I begin to see patterns in the normal closed eye visual noise.  Like following a golf ball in the sky, you have to follow the object in order to keep seeing it.  if you just look up into the sky and try to find it, you'll never see the ball in the air.  Same with the pattern in the noise.  Once it resolves into anything, it seems important to not get distracted from watching it.

I won't go into the details of my visuals because I am certain each of us have unique perceptions and their substance induced alterations.  With the 5-meo-dalt, what I "see" is very clear, colorful and easy to see, like the contrast has been turned way up.  Just nitrous, it looks like I need glasses in comparison.  A difference like looking at led lights as opposed to diffuse reflected sunlight on the floor.

So far for me, this experience is repeatable.


----------



## kingme

Having just sampled this product recently I have to say I was pleasently surprized. Evryone seems to be a bit disappointed by this substance but for me it seemed to have a very pleasing effect

Used the oral route, ~15mg, chased with water on an empty stomach.

The comeup was fast, after 20-30minutes, and unexpectedly violent. Was not expecting to feel anything really after reading other's reports, but for me it came with a bit of muscle trembling, slight nausea, a bit of disorientation and even visuals resembling those on mushrooms at the very beginning, with slight pattering and breathing of surfaces. At this point I thought that maybe the vendor had the product wrong, especialy since I started to feel a bit anxious (was expecting euphoria). Relaxed thinking this will not be long, even if it is a bad trip, it will still end sooner rather than later.

Fortunately, 1h after ingestion everything settled and seemed to be back to normal. No OEV, very very slight CEV - had to really look for these. But evrything changed when I went outside.

The world seemed friendly, more than usual. Definite color enhancement, it gave everything that tryptamine shine, indeed like the world was color corrected somehow. There were no dull colors. Better said, evry color and shape could be enjoyed. No pattering or breathing or morphing whatsoever, just the sights seemed better somehow. People are normal, interactions are normals, feeling in complete control.

Mood is elevated, but nothing brutal or out of control, just slight. Went from a "feeling down and blue" afternoon to a "watching the scenery, enjoying the setting sun". Chatting over the phone is natural, and I feel fine with myself. Movements are normal. Music is only very slightly enhanced, one doesnt feel completly absorbed by it, but rather finds it genly caressing the ear

Effects lasted for around 3 hours (almost all of which was spent outside walking around), with the comedown gentle, to near baseline in 4 hours. No after effects, no hangover, no depressed mood or any physical symptoms.

I can see how this would underwhelm most people, but for me, this substance will stay with me and I feel we will be good friends.

I just know this substance would go great when going to the movies (especially 3D...) as I feel this color enhancing property would add to the sfx. anyone with experiences like that?


----------



## CatfishRivers

I very much enjoyed it for a couple of concerts/museum outings. Just know where your upper limit is with this stuff cause when you cross it there's some really bizarro bodyload issues, including a weird twisting feeling in the chest. But so long as you're not testing out a new high mark in dosage, being at concerts and museums has been a blast. I felt so much of a lust/like/love for all the hot city dwellers surrounding me.


----------



## /\_/\__FlatLine__

Very nice chem here's my full report  

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=515173


----------



## lilfoot

on 25 mg right now

LOVIN IT

dont understand why so many people are dismissing this substance, i'm trippin face!!!


----------



## lilfoot

*snorting 5-meo-dalt?*

just gave 25 mg in a capsule a test run today and was LOVING IT.  

has anyone else tried insufflating the stuff?  i'm thinking about giving it a run tonight and seeing how it goes.  just not sure if the dosage should be about the same or if its gonna be doubled up or what?  gonna start real small, at any rate.


----------



## CatfishRivers

snorting had a greatly diminished effect compared to all other roa's. I never achieved much more than some mild stimulation that way. Smoked and oral have been my favorite methods.


----------



## fractal fountain

Wow man, you just had a big trip the other day. So I take it you don't have much tolerance if you can get off from the 5-meo-dalt. 

Certainly an odd thing there...


----------



## teknorock

i wouldnt snort 5 meo dalt its nasty.. and smoking it tastes like sulphur.. imho ..        i suggest eating it!  tooke me almost 100 mgs to get where i like out of it.. came on quick and left me just as quick with no side affects.. like shrooms for an hour i geuss you can say..


----------



## egor

^White powder or tan powder ?


----------



## greenmeanies

very interesting.

lilfoot, do you think that perhaps there is still some unabsorbed 4-AcO-DMT in your gut that caused your atypical reaction to the 5-MeO-DALT?

you posted in the other thread that you are still having flashbacks and deja-vu experiences, which sound to me like you've been non-stop tripping since you swallowed the baggie :D


----------



## islander20

Yea its a strange one dose wise, I have to take 100mg to get to a nice state, where as my friend had 30mg's and was vomiting and "way to high". Weird drug, but I like it


----------



## J-R

id say snorting was basically pointless. a bomb cap or in drink or whatever is a much more effective route with more pronounced effects in many cases


----------



## lilfoot

fractal fountain: i certainly wasn't tripping hard off the 5-meo-dalt by any means, but it was very relaxing and certainly an interesting psychedelic space.  it felt great swimming in my girlfriend's pool and just sort of lounging around.  tbh i think i'm slightly more sensitive to most substances than the average person, although it could just be because i've spent so much time tripping that it's very easy for me to get "in tune" with different chemicals, something i'm sure just about everybody here can relate to.

greenmeanies: i think that's pretty possible, as the bag has STILL not left me as far as i can tell (not that i've really been digging through what comes out trying to find it).  however even before the 4-aco-dmt experience, as little as 20 mg of 5-meo-dalt often had me spinning!  i have friends who get nada from those same dosages, and many of them are much smaller and less experienced than i am.  i'm not sure what the deal is there.  

btw, i decided against snorting it.  small oral doses had me feeling really soft, nice and introspective.  was a great night in


----------



## GanjaCat

i snorted maybe 125mg's and it hit me to a brick in the head. MDMA style rushing in phases and everything sparkled and trailed. I could swear to god i saw like 30 birds in a line following each other it was so clear, but nope; just the one bird lol. Everything was like that for about 5 hours...


----------



## liquidaddiction

has anyone tried this with ketamine yet?


----------



## luckyboysunday

Nice trip report FlatLine what color was it? White or tan ?


----------



## jabbajosh

Are we all doing the same drug? Doubt you lot have enough in ya.


----------



## lilfoot

egor said:


> ^White powder or tan powder ?



crystalline white powder, fairly dense


----------



## luckyboysunday

lilfoot how did you enjoy your ride? How did you ingest?


----------



## jabbajosh

None of you are taking enough. this is intense. Stop being such little pansys.


----------



## J-R

jabbajosh said:


> None of you are taking enough. this is intense. Stop being such little pansys.



that's a ridiculous thing to say on a harm reduction website


----------



## jabbajosh

liquidaddiction said:


> has anyone tried this with ketamine yet?



no. hav you tried ketamin yet


----------



## kingme

i dont really know if ketamine would go with this substance.... It generally give me a nice warm place to be in, a little in the empathic side, and K is usually very disconnecting, so the two might not be that sinergistic. But that is just a wild guess here, and probably will try it if others report good results 

and yes, one should always start at lower doses, especially with a substance that has such a wide range of dasages and effects. keep it safe!


----------



## Xorkoth

jabbajosh said:


> None of you are taking enough. this is intense. Stop being such little pansys.



I know you need to feel like a tough guy, but keep this shit out of PD, please.


----------



## jabbajosh

Xorkoth said:


> I know you need to feel like a tough guy, but keep this shit out of PD, please.



I'm just saying everyones talking about mild tracers and colour enhancments. I had a full on trip. Just saying people who underdose miss out.


----------



## venzen

jabbajosh said:


> I'm just saying everyones talking about mild tracers and colour enhancments. I had a full on trip. Just saying people who underdose miss out.


I agree, 60mg (for me) is where this chemical starts to open up.


----------



## jabbajosh

venzen said:


> I agree, 60mg (for me) is where this chemical starts to open up.



Exactly. It seems to get much more intense the further you go.


----------



## islander20

Same for me, I prefer 100mg+ dosages.


----------



## carbon unit

Took 100mgs about 20 min ago and feeling it already... odd since a couple days ago I took about 70mg and it took 2 hrs to come on.   The 70mg dose was ok, sort of like the start of a trip without any visuals or mind alteration,,, but my body was rushing and I felt pretty good.

Going for the higher dose to check it out.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Awesome at the 70 mg oral dosage range, took about 40 mins to kick in and held strong for a few hours.

Smoked quite a bit on top of that as the night went on, great substance in my opinion

Feels really rushy and sparkly


----------



## carbon unit

100mg was a good dose for me, plenty of orgasmic-body rushes, some tracers and rapid strobing vision with eyes open, but no CEV's at all... things looked a bit altered, but no morphing or hallucinations. Mental facilities not changed much at all, but mood enhancement was strong.   No heart flutters or any other negative effect other than feeling hot and sweating profusely for a while.  Taking a shower felt great, but my legs felt pretty rubbery whenever I was on my feet.

After a good nights sleep, I feel relaxed and quite well.


----------



## handover

*Just received some freebase*

I just received 1g of 5-MeO-DALT (purportedly). This is a very clumpy, bright-white powder that doesn't stick to the bag. The color balance is off in the photo, but it looks quite like flour. As others have noted, this is a very low density powder. Given the other information in this thread, I stuck a little piece in my cheap DMT pipe and heated it, and it melted and vaporized easily, so it's gotta be the freebase, no? 

Anyway, I'm about to drop 73-77mg, since the freebase seems to require these higher dosages. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Banjo Furby

my mate done 100mg in a cap on friday night, just after, he vapourised 50mg, to say he was a fucking mess was an understatement!
Sat with him when I could to make sure he was ok, waited for him to come through the other side several hours later and gave him a reminder about starting slowly, don't think I will be sampling it now though.


----------



## J-R

Banjo Furby said:


> my mate done 100mg in a cap on friday night, just after, he vapourised 50mg, to say he was a fucking mess was an understatement!
> Sat with him when I could to make sure he was ok, waited for him to come through the other side several hours later and gave him a reminder about starting slowly, don't think I will be sampling it now though.



shocker lol

ppl have been smoking something like 30 mg and gettin good effects


----------



## farmaz

morninggloryseed said:


> Shulgin chose to make this entry (from his forthcoming book)



you have any more info on this book?......


----------



## Delsyd

farmaz said:


> you have any more info on this book?......



Shulgin Index Release Announced! (This Summer)


----------



## M0nk333y

I read page 16 on this thread and for some reason came up with 75mg as a good dosage for me. Some say they need 100+mg to get where they want to be, so I foolishly went for 75mg. 

WARNING - Treat this stuff with respect! 75mg looks like nothing and it took longer than I anticipated to start to take effect......I very nearly took a second dose and my god I'm thankful I didn't.

Heres the trip report:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=516783

Be careful


----------



## J-R

M0nk333y said:


> I read page 16 on this thread and for some reason came up with 75mg as a good dosage for me. Some say they need 100+mg to get where they want to be, so I foolishly went for 75mg.
> 
> WARNING - Treat this stuff with respect! 75mg looks like nothing and it took longer than I anticipated to start to take effect......I very nearly took a second dose and my god I'm thankful I didn't.
> 
> Heres the trip report:
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=516783
> 
> Be careful



glad you posted a warning because there have been some posts of rather cavalier attitudes to dosing in the last couple of pages and this is a compound that has been shown to have very varying effects between researchers


----------



## His Name Is Frank

This is one of the most varying chemicals I've ever heard of.


----------



## thedon180

*Tolerance*

Does anyone have info about tolerance for this chemical, specifically, it seems to take almost twice as much each time I experiment with it. Does this have an LSD type tolerance, where it is better to wait a day or two in between doses?

Also, does anyone know any reason why I shouldnt mix DALT with JWH 018? The result is great, just wanna make sure its moslty safe. I have a pretty high tolerance to the 18 already so it seems OK


----------



## kingme

thedon180 said:


> Does anyone have info about tolerance for this chemical, specifically, it seems to take almost twice as much each time I experiment with it. Does this have an LSD type tolerance, where it is better to wait a day or two in between doses?
> 
> Also, does anyone know any reason why I shouldnt mix DALT with JWH 018? The result is great, just wanna make sure its moslty safe. I have a pretty high tolerance to the 18 already so it seems OK



They are both research chemicals, so they are relatively new to human consumption, especially mixed. Guessing from molecule shapes is not easy in such cases.
That being said, your experience is valueable, if it works you should put up trip reports with doses and effects to guide others.


----------



## Dr Mamba

kingme said:


> They are both research chemicals, so they are relatively new to human consumption, especially mixed. Guessing from molecule shapes is not easy in such cases.
> That being said, your experience is valueable, if it works you should put up trip reports with doses and effects to guide others.



Sounds something like "dont rape your little sister, but if you do, please, post the film ".


----------



## carbon unit

From what I've read here, there seems to be different batches of this stuff.. one where 25mg is quite noticeable and another where effects don't really kick in untill a much higher dose is taken.

I'm pretty much a lightweight with substances, smaller doses of most everything affect me pretty good.  I am very cautious and proceed slowly with any substance, but for me... (at least the batch of 5meo-dalt I have) 80 - 100 mg is a nice dose....  strong orgasmic body feeling, no nausea at all, very sensual feeling,... I do feel overheated and sweat for a time, no visuals or marked visual distortions other than a luminous oddness.  It feels like a moderate acid body high without any mental or emotional shifts.

It took me several lower dose trials with hardly any sensation at all to convince me to go to the higher 70 - 100mg range. Here, I can feel it quite readily and may even try redosing with a bit more in the future to see if another level opens up.  Smoking it works for me, but is just not the same... I prefer the oral route,,, oh yeah, anal administration did almost nothing for me.

That said, I do think there may be different batches of this stuff out there (mine is off white powdery clumpy material), either that or this stuff behaves as a real exception for me as far as 'recommended dosing' goes.


additional edit...  I do find the high mixes quite nicely with weed, jwh073 and/or winfx.   I don't like jwh018 as I get headaches and weird symptoms every time I've used it, so I can't speak for that one.


----------



## love_sex_desire

So is the general consensus that this compound is only worthwhile for the UK'ers who don't have legal access to more traditional tryptamines such as the 4-substituted psilocin homologues? 

I can't help but add anything that is available to the stash, but with all of the other available compounds (2C-C/D/E/I/P/T2/T7, 4-HO/AcO-DMT/MiPT/DiPT/DPT/DET/MET, 5-MeO-MiPT/DMT and illegal options such as MDMA and so forth) is this one worth it?

I realize this is a very subjective opinion but if you had access to the above mentioned chemicals would you personally bother with 5-MeO-DALT?

edit: I should also note that I am not only interested in profound mind expanding tryptamines, and the entactogenic effects of 5-MeO-DALT intrigue me. I'm just wondering what people's opinions are, if this compound is worthwhile in it's own right with so many other options available. I can understand why this would be interesting as a LEGAL tryptamine in the UK, but I'm wondering if that translates across the board.


----------



## theotherside

The purity of this substance varies so widely that it is almost impossible to give good advice. I used to try to give my thoughts on this one in this thread but I feel it isn't safe to tell any advice except to start really really low and be careful. Some say this one's a joke and others like myself have had amazing experiences with it.


----------



## jabbajosh

theotherside26 said:


> The purity of this substance varies so widely that it is almost impossible to give good advice. I used to try to give my thoughts on this one in this thread but I feel it isn't safe to tell any advice except to start really really low and be careful. Some say this one's a joke and others like myself have had amazing experiences with it.



yeah I've bought 5-meo-dalt from two different vendors. Both white crystalline. Both provided enjoyable experiences. But one was significantly weaker.  The one I had first was the weaker and I found the same dose an overwhelming experience considering what I expected with the second batch I ordered. So start low.


----------



## sapmi

Trip Report 5-Meo-Dalt:

Me and my lady friend took about 30mg of 5-Meo-Dalt dabbed on the tongue. I felt very wobbly at the knees and slight euphoria after 1hr.

My lady friend needed sex desperately. She was twitching immensly too. I could not get an erection which pissed her off a bit. She got quite aggressive for not having sex and she felt sick. 

This definitely is something you give to HER only. I would say an amazing female viagra. So gys, if you're horny, get her to take a dose. 

Hope this helps


----------



## jabbajosh

I managed to get an erection at quite a high dose of the weaker batch i bought around 250 mg. In fact I don't think I tried hard a tall. My 'lady friend' however wasn't in the mood.


----------



## carbon unit

I've had no problem 'performing' on this substance...  it seems to enhance the experience greatly as I find it very sensuous. My lady does not want to try it (inexperienced with tripping) but indulges me whenever I do.


----------



## M0nk333y

I felt compelled to write a trip report after messing with this chemical. Hopefully a simple lesson has been learnt (at least by me) ........

"Slowly, slowly catchee m0nk333y"


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I love this substance, I find it strange that all the reports vary so much. 

All the people I've known to try a particular batch enjoyed it besides myself as well. 

Like others have said in this thread, the purity of the substance that's being used come's into question.

Or maybe some people's bodies just aren't meant for 5-meo-dalt.

Who knows? but I'm interested in hearing about this one.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

theotherside26 said:


> The way to go with this one is smoked(as I think I've said before). By itself it is nice but add it to a little maryjane and things get interesting  If your mind is already "opened" by psychs this one can be done spur of the moment(like when your wife/gf goes out for a shopping trip) and you can be back and ready for them by the 2nd hour.



haha.. yeh the shortness is what im finding most appealing


----------



## Listening

Sampled ~5mg of this stuff, vaporized, as a tester dose. Held in for 10 seconds and very quickly I felt high, dizzy and heavy and had to sit down and even close my eyes. I felt fine mentally, not anxious (I know how to deal anxiety these days, otherwise I might have), but quite dizzy and even sedated for about 10 minutes. I felt good too - waves of nice feeling shivers - but I had to lie down for a few minutes and close my eyes and just enjoy it like that. Over another 10 minutes the dizzyness subsided and I was left feeling a little high. It's now an hour since dosing and I'm almost baseline.

Anyone else get this dizzy start. Does it get worse at higher doses? If so, I'm glad I started at only 5mg!


----------



## love_sex_desire

Can anyone summarize the differences in effects between smoking and oral?

It's probably been answered, but I've already read the entire thread and would appreciate if someone could summarize the differences, other than obvious difference that smoked would be a much quicker duration than oral.

Is smoking and oral equally as euphoric? Is oral more entactogenic, or do people generally feel it's not a very entactogenic drug?


----------



## carbon unit

love_sex_desire said:


> Can anyone summarize the differences in effects between smoking and oral?
> 
> It's probably been answered, but I've already read the entire thread and would appreciate if someone could summarize the differences, other than obvious difference that smoked would be a much quicker duration than oral.
> 
> Is smoking and oral equally as euphoric? Is oral more entactogenic, or do people generally feel it's not a very entactogenic drug?




For me, I prefer the effects from an oral dose much more.  Smoking it just makes me feel a bit dizzy and 'off'. I get no sense of tripping from smoking, but I do from an oral dose.


----------



## Muddy Benson

Hello everyone!    I've been a long time lurker on all things 5-Meo-Dalt in discussions, finally decided to order some, and get myself an account here on Bl.  My 5-meo dalt will be arriving in the morning.  I have read so much about this from so many sources but as this is a fairly new RC i guess one more report wouldn't do any harm.

From what i've read, the volume of product consumed is very low, between 5-25mg to begin.  Also i think as a personal choice i'll go with wrapping it up in a little rizla and bombing it 'cause too many people have had what i would consider undesirable effects from smoking or next to no effects from plugging. (but tbh i don't really think i'd go that far!)  

I found very little information on snorting this but as i'm sure most of the readers here are aware that the product is varying in consistency.  I am intrigued to find out both what mine looks like and smells like tomorrow and i'll be sure to post such things in my report.  It does appeal to me, being one of the experimenters in this new age of new chemicals.
(A little sad i know...)

i guess i am no longer a lurker....​


----------



## venzen

love_sex_desire said:


> Can anyone summarize the differences in effects between smoking and oral?
> 
> It's probably been answered, but I've already read the entire thread and would appreciate if someone could summarize the differences, other than obvious difference that smoked would be a much quicker duration than oral.
> 
> Is smoking and oral equally as euphoric? Is oral more entactogenic, or do people generally feel it's not a very entactogenic drug?


Smoking feels more sedating in the long run. Oral consumption feels more anxious and jittery. I feel that it's enactogenic regardless of the method of consumption, but moreso for the oral route.


----------



## Xorkoth

Muddy Benson said:


> Hello everyone!    I've been a long time lurker on all things 5-Meo-Dalt in discussions, finally decided to order some, and get myself an account here on Bl.  My 5-meo dalt will be arriving in the morning.  I have read so much about this from so many sources but as this is a fairly new RC i guess one more report wouldn't do any harm.
> 
> From what i've read, the volume of product consumed is very low, between 5-25mg to begin.  Also i think as a personal choice i'll go with wrapping it up in a little rizla and bombing it 'cause too many people have had what i would consider undesirable effects from smoking or next to no effects from plugging. (but tbh i don't really think i'd go that far!)
> 
> I found very little information on snorting this but as i'm sure most of the readers here are aware that the product is varying in consistency.  I am intrigued to find out both what mine looks like and smells like tomorrow and i'll be sure to post such things in my report.  It does appeal to me, being one of the experimenters in this new age of new chemicals.
> (A little sad i know...)
> 
> i guess i am no longer a lurker....​



Nope!  Welcome to PD and Bluelight!   I'm glad to see a lurker register and start posting, especially one who takes the time to make attractive and coherent posts.


----------



## CatfishRivers

I just tried smoking it again during the day today...Smoking tastes so bad and wears off too quickly for me to care to try it more than rarely, whenever I've run out of the more fun stuff. 
Smoking it requires me to keep an empty can as a spittoon too, which is kinda gross to have out on the coffee table lol. Luckily more fun stuff has since knocked at more door  

<puts spittoon under the table>

Oral dose seems to work out every time for me, especially when I am at a concert and seeing all the beautiful people. Lots of smiles then, and a great duration for taking a train into the city, seeing a show, and then taking a train back out to the country


----------



## carbon unit

So, for those who have ventured to try above 100mgs... any comments?  

I'm thinking of trying 3 or 4 capsules of 50 or 70mg spaced about an hour apart from each other.


----------



## Xorkoth

It's sounding like oral dosages are the best way to go, more and more.  It's odd because a couple of years back, maybe even a few years now, several posters including samadhi_smiles got ahold of some 5-MeO-DALT (undoubtedly a different synth than what's going around now), and they all seemed to say that oral was subtle to nothing even at pretty high dosages, but that smoked was a massive euphoric sensual rush.

I definitely would like to obtain at least enough of this to get one good, full oral dose in to try it.  It sounds lovely.  

Anyone who's tried both 5-MeO-DALT and 5-MeO-MiPT, could you compare and contrast the two?  I *love* 5-MeO-MiPT, so clean and subtle yet so powerful, really great stuff.  This sounds like it has some similar qualities, but I wonder how similar they are...


----------



## Xorkoth

carbon unit, that sounds like a very high dose.  What is the highest dose you've taken before?  Or should work up slowly when working with new dosages of a chemical, especially one as unstudied as this one.  If you've taken 100mg before, try maybe 120mg next time at most.  A lot can happen in 20mg.  Don't ever, under any circumstances, jump from 100mg to 150mg or 200mg without some intermediate steps.  It's just a dangerous practice and could lead you to the hospital or worse.


----------



## CatfishRivers

i depends on which "batch" you have. It seems there are varying potencies of material...or if not, then the alternative is that the material reacts so incredibly variably from person to person as to make dosing advice completely useless...personally, I think it is the first scenario. My material doesn't really start to produce what I consider to be the sweet spot effects until around 100 mg for me give or take 10 mg either way. Lower and it seems sub threshold experience, higher and it starts to get into a weird body load.

There are people describing the same sweet spot of effects in the 25 mg dose range however. So, make sure to try a couple low dose experiences to figure out which material you have. It's unfortunate this is the case, so be safe as you can and take the extra day to try out the low dose test before shooting towards a high dose experience.


----------



## balloncup

Xorkoth said:


> carbon unit, that sounds like a very high dose.  What is the highest dose you've taken before?  Or should work up slowly when working with new dosages of a chemical, especially one as unstudied as this one.  If you've taken 100mg before, try maybe 120mg next time at most.  A lot can happen in 20mg.  Don't ever, under any circumstances, jump from 100mg to 150mg or 200mg without some intermediate steps.  It's just a dangerous practice and could lead you to the hospital or worse.



Your mileage may vary, but this works for me:

I find that I am fairly sensitive a couple of the hallucinogenic effects, most notably the apparent slowing of time, cyclical thinking and a state of confusion which I like to term "the cocktail party" (reference comes from the movie "Sneakers") in which I hear people talking around me but cannot understand anything being said.

Since I have some difficulty dealing with these effects, I prefer to start at what is reported to be a museum dose and then augment the experience with nitrous oxide.  I find that for me, nitrous tends to temporarily bump up the experience intensity without changing too much the flavor.  Said another way, I can get a decent idea of what taking a larger does of the starting substance might be like.  If the experience gets to be too strong, I can lay off the gas and back down on the intensity.

On another note, I'd like to hear any good advice on how I might better manage these difficult (for me) effects.


----------



## love_sex_desire

venzen said:


> Smoking feels more sedating in the long run. Oral consumption feels more anxious and jittery. I feel that it's enactogenic regardless of the method of consumption, but moreso for the oral route.



What oral doses do you find to be anxious and jittery? Do lower oral doses cause anxiety and jitters? 

My girlfriend has anxiety so I wouldn't want her to risk adding anything anxiety provoking on top of her generalized anxiety. We usually use psychedelics therapeutically to help her deal with her anxiety. 

I'm thinking lower oral doses could be interesting for a mild experience. I'm not sure if this one is worth venturing into higher doses for full on psychedelia as there are so many other options available.

Do people find high oral doses that produce full on psychedelia are qualitatively as interesting as some of the other more traiditonal tryptamines such as 4-HO-MiPT? I understand the effects will be rather different.

Also does duration extend with higher doses? I could see higher doses useful for a fast-acting psychedelic, so long as higher doses don't add to the duration.


----------



## Eezergoode

Hey guys. New hear first post so howdy! 

Just got a gram of this through the post today. Looks to be the white freebase powder. I started off this morning with 0.02g with not much really happening with it there might have been a light body high but i don't know if this was just down to placebo effect. 
After a few hours i thought i would give it another go. I loaded up another one about 0.015g to smoke. Again tried it this way didn't seem to get much off it. 

I was looking to see if anyone knows any tolerance with this compound and also the next time im thinking of upping the amount a bit to around 0.04g or 0.05g. Will this be safe to give it a go today or to leave it awhile?

Thanks. Dave


----------



## venzen

Eezergoode said:


> I was looking to see if anyone knows any tolerance with this compound and also the next time im thinking of upping the amount a bit to around 0.04g or 0.05g. Will this be safe to give it a go today or to leave it awhile?


That sounds like too much of an increase for one step. I would try 20-40mg by oral route.


----------



## carbon unit

Just an FYI

Yesterday I took about 75mg oral about 4 hours after eating quite a bit of pizza.. it took me 3 hrs to get off... on an empty stomach (not eating for maybe 6 or more hours before) it comes on within an hour for me, sometimes quicker.


----------



## Jesusgreen

What kind of doses give an intense +++ bordering ++++ experience with this compound? I'm looking at getting some, but I've heard such conflicting dosages with this - with Wiki suggesting 20-40mg oral, and some people here suggesting 100mg+ oral - that I'm really put off the idea of buying this until I find out some more about it.


----------



## ChemicalOne

I ran a search and couldnt find anything, so I'll ask here. Has anybody here thought about or tried a mdma + 5-meo-dalt combo? 

I'm on the tail end of experimenting with a gram of 5-meo-dalt, and i'm considering this combo with my last dose, or last half-dose really(about 40-45mg oral). The two seem like they could be really complimentary...though perhaps not with a 'full' dose each. Or at least not necessarily the amount I'd do of either substance on its on.

But since this is the 5-meo-dalt dandy thread I guess I should briefly share my experiences with this chemical. After several runs I think I'm finding my 'sweet spot' dosage of 5-meo-dalt to be around  80-90mg oral. Perhaps a little more for an intense experience, but my one experience with 100-110mg initial dose was overpowering for a bit....so I started shooting for just a bit lower. Last experience with 90-95 oral though was incredibly pleasant. Of course theres always that part of me that thinks...."but maybe just a _little bit more_". 

Also, my 110mg experience was also about an hr or two or so after an 80mg oral dose of jwh-073, and some smoked 073....so there may have been some synergy goin on that potentiated that experience. But it really was 'too much' for a bit, but extremely nice when i finally got 'settled' in so to speak about an hour and a half or two hours into it. And a 50mg booster as the effects started to wain a few hours later brought it back far better than i thought it would honestly.

I've also tried one run with 20-25 mg smoked dose. Very nice body rushes....comparable to peaking on mdma to me, for about 30-45 minutes or so. Felt just great....stretching etc. felt incredible. But altogether was back to baseline for the most part by +1hr.

Edit* For the record, the 100-110 dose was also my first experiment with this chemical. And I fully realize there was nothing scientific or even smart about starting that high....and mixing with other oral doses of rcs. It makes taking anything away from the experience, information wise, very difficult. But I recieved my package 2 days before a music festival, and what can i say? I got a little carried away prepping to see Sharam and Afrojack.  I do not recommend.


----------



## ChemicalOne

Just for the record....another 90-95mg oral dose. Lovely. Nice in that its not a 'dick in the dirt' type of buzz...but very nice. overall sense of well-being...good. Smiles....pleasant and social. Social interaction is both easy and enjoyable. Me likey. I think i've found my use for this chemical.

Good out and about buzz without being mind-fucked. Mood elevation maximus though....I feel tremendous and happy and giggly.  Smiles all around.

I definately think i like this chemical now.


----------



## Eezergoode

Is this stuff safe to mix with alcohol? ive had a few and fell like some thing new.


----------



## CatfishRivers

I drank wine with it twice,  no problems for me...


----------



## bignerdnine

I plan to try this soon and was wondering about tips?  I plan to start small in oral doses, 1-2 mg on the tongue for allergy test (I have a scale) then move to 20-30mg to see which strength I have. Got 1,000 #3 gel caps for pretty cheap from a vitamin store.  

Tips I'm looking for are things to do to get the most out of the experience once I've dialed in a proper dose. I assume music is good. Anything else?  What's your thing when on DALT?


----------



## theotherside

I turn off all lights except for a black light that barely lights up anymore, smoke a little buds/or substitute and listen to good tunes. Close your eyes and imagine your brain is a computer and access its information.....kind of like the menu on I-pad only free


----------



## blauwelichten

snorted about 10mg today no noticeable effect as such


----------



## J-R

im on my second gram of this substance now and have been slowly workin my way up in doses. i have had a few really good times and i deffo think its worth working with. the last and highest i took was lots of fun. i eyeballed it so unsure of exact amount so i will try again with a correctly messured dose and get more idea. i dropped the powder into a shot of water (it doesnt mix just sits on top) and fired it down. i had just eaten so the effects were slower to start but i was up in an hour. less anxiety this time. maight be because of the slower come up cause of food. i felt noticably intoxicated. i was stimulated and was finding it a little hard to relax in a comfy position. i managed to settle and got into some good stand up comedy which was really enjoyable. i felt happy with deffinate mood elivation. the visuals were stronger than b4 with some nice colour enhancement and little morphing of patterens etc but still on the light side. the headspace seems very easy going on this drug. i didnt have any major revelations or ideas i just felt content. this followed on into the next day as a subtle plesent afterglow. i dosed at 8, up by 9 peaked for 2 hours ish and i was able to sleep at half 12 when a film i was watching finished. next day i felt fine. this time i got very hot at 1 point but there are a few outside factors that could of effected this. id had a bath and also took a small amount of naphyrone when i dosed to get things under way. all in all fun but no revalations. deffo a good sociable fun drug in my eyes even if doesnt have all the depth of harder pychs. the short duration is a great point imo


----------



## jabbajosh

blauwelichten said:


> snorted about 10mg today no noticeable effect as such



Snorting 50mg had no effect on me. Not that I'm suggesting anyone snorts 50mg. I don't think snorting is the route to go atall.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

jabbajosh said:


> Snorting 50mg had no effect on me. Not that I'm suggesting anyone snorts 50mg. I don't think snorting is the route to go atall.



Your better off taking it orally or vaporizing it. 

It work's really well those ways.


----------



## ChronicHD

Smoke this in a bowl between layers of nug.  30-40mg range works well for me.


----------



## Silverfox

I've just come down from my first ever experience of 5-MeO-DALT and can only describe it as wonderful 

I will be posting a full trip report when I can decypher my writing, but to summarise.

t0 25mg dissolved in water and washed down with orange juice.
t+15min first alerts
t+20min slight feelings of euphoria
t+25min coming up
t+30min coming up strongly now
t+35min this is getting trippy very quickly
t+40min it is getting hard to write, visual distortions. Keeping a record is interfering with the experience and causing me to become introspective rather than enjoying the feelings
t+45min tingling feelings all over. Clouds loooking great (don't they always!) music appreciation enhanced. Body rushes and a feeling of bliss.
t+60min Seems like this could be the peak.
t+1:25 still hard to write, all senses are enhanced
t+2 hr Pretty much back to earth

I am very impressed by this chem. It has a very quick come up, intense but at least you know it is going to work! Hits a peak around 45min to 1 hour then after a nice hour, slides slowly back to normality. No GI side effects or nausea, pupils normal, no elevated HR.


----------



## jabbajosh

I have taken near on a gram white crystalin 5-meo-dalt in a day. I wouldn't suggest it as it wasn't easy going. Just saying if you do end up dosing quite high don't panic. As it's more likely panicking with your heart on the verge of beating through your chest will cause damage or death than dosing to high. Still, i stress that you start off low and don't be stupid like I was. 5-meo-dalt is preferable for me at it's lower less psychedelic and more empathogenic  doses.


----------



## bignerdnine

I posted a tr on 5-MeO-DALT recently.  I just can't smoke this stuff again because of the taste.  Mine was white fluffy crystals so I assume it's the base form.

I still have over a gram that I intend to research.  I have guests over tonight or else I'd continue right now. 

And I agree with the poster a few up that this seems to be the most variable chem I've read about thus far on BL.  Doses from 25mg to 250mg.  

It might take a lot of doses for me to dial this in since basically I'm terrified of OD.  I like to share my research with my partner and she doesn't like to just watch so I have strong reasons to take it slow.  

So the pecking order of ROA seems to have shifted again. It used to be smoke > plug > oral > insuff  and the understanding I'm getting from more recent postings in this thread is Oral > Smoke > Plug > insuff.

I left out IV since I didn't see much on it in this thread and I wont be considering that route personally.

Am I viewing this correctly?


----------



## carbon unit

Oral gives best results for me... 

Honest, I'm pretty much a lightweight when it comes to any substance.. I am very sensitive to just about anything...  yet, (at least from the batch I have) I need at least 75mg to 100mg to have a nice experience. Anything less and I just feel a little stimulated or the barest hint of tryptamine sensation and it's pretty much a letdown.  Not sure if I would enjoy much over 100mg. Seems to be about right for me.

One thing I've noticed...  a very rapid strobing on this substance,,, maybe 3-4 pulses per second.  I sometimes detect it visually, my field of vision literally strobing for several seconds straight... but the last time I tried it I felt the pulses within my body/energy field.  It wasn't my heart or pulse as I measured those and they were pretty normal...  maybe this is what people detect when they talk about their heart ready to leap from their chest? I dunno.  If I hadn't felt my heart and pulse, that is what I would have guessed was going on. Very odd, wonder what it really is?


----------



## Silverfox

ChemicalOne said:


> I ran a search and couldnt find anything, so I'll ask here. Has anybody here thought about or tried a mdma + 5-meo-dalt combo?



Did you try this? I was thinking of a 25mg dose as the mdma peaks. My partner is a little nervous around psychedelics and the mdma could smooth out any come up nerves. Any thoughts?


----------



## J-R

carbon unit said:


> Oral gives best results for me...
> 
> Honest, I'm pretty much a lightweight when it comes to any substance.. I am very sensitive to just about anything...  yet, (at least from the batch I have) I need at least 75mg to 100mg to have a nice experience. Anything less and I just feel a little stimulated or the barest hint of tryptamine sensation and it's pretty much a letdown.  Not sure if I would enjoy much over 100mg. Seems to be about right for me.
> 
> One thing I've noticed...  a very rapid strobing on this substance,,, maybe 3-4 pulses per second.  I sometimes detect it visually, my field of vision literally strobing for several seconds straight... but the last time I tried it I felt the pulses within my body/energy field.  It wasn't my heart or pulse as I measured those and they were pretty normal...  maybe this is what people detect when they talk about their heart ready to leap from their chest? I dunno.  If I hadn't felt my heart and pulse, that is what I would have guessed was going on. Very odd, wonder what it really is?



my heart rate doesnt really seem to change much when on it but i have noticed some discomfort in my chest around the heart which was a little un nerving. i half attributed this to my lifestlye to date tho after 10 years of regular use of different things. dunno, be interesting to see what other ppl feel about the physical effects on the body.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

How widely available is this?  I thought I bought mdai the other day, but at 100/ 125 mg it was very psychedelic (swirling walls, deep textures, etc; comparable to mild - moderate shroom trip) and someone on here suggested it could be this substance instead.  Noticable physical effect was loads of electricity in hands when it first came on.


----------



## CatfishRivers

I've never had any real visuals to speak of with 5-MeO-DALT. It's mostly a brightening of colors, a trippy headspace, and some nice lusty body glow. The few effects you listed sound very different than this one to me.


----------



## Silverfox

JohnnyVodka said:


> How widely available is this?  I thought I bought mdai the other day, but at 100/ 125 mg it was very psychedelic (swirling walls, deep textures, etc; comparable to mild - moderate shroom trip) and someone on here suggested it could be this substance instead.  Noticable physical effect was loads of electricity in hands when it first came on.



This does not sound at all like mdai. There is no psychedelia with it and the majority of posters, myself included, would describe the effects as subtle. On the other hand if you took 125mg of 5-MeO-DALT that would be considered a high dose. How long did the effects last for? I have no experience at this dosage, but  5-MeO-DALT is pretty short lived and I would imagine that a higher dose would affect intensity rather than duration.


----------



## CatfishRivers

Silverfox said:


> This does not sound at all like mdai. There is no psychedelia with it and the majority of posters, myself included, would describe the effects as subtle. On the other hand if you took 125mg of 5-MeO-DALT that would be considered a high dose. How long did the effects last for? I have no experience at this dosage, but  5-MeO-DALT is pretty short lived and I would imagine that a higher dose would affect intensity rather than duration.



I've never had visuals at 100-150 mg 5-MeO-DALT. Just brightening of colors.


----------



## J-R

JohnnyVodka said:


> How widely available is this?  I thought I bought mdai the other day, but at 100/ 125 mg it was very psychedelic (swirling walls, deep textures, etc; comparable to mild - moderate shroom trip) and someone on here suggested it could be this substance instead.  Noticable physical effect was loads of electricity in hands when it first came on.



i posted in the mdai B & D thread about my experience with a substance sold as mdai which was pretty trippy and didnt fit the effects profile it should of had, nice tho it was. i can guess with 85% certainty that it wasnt dalt tho based on my experiences with said compound although was similar in some ways


----------



## jabbajosh

CatfishRivers said:


> I've never had visuals at 100-150 mg 5-MeO-DALT. Just brightening of colors.



Visuals occur at slightly higher doses.


----------



## PhoenixPie

In the experience of those trying this RC, what would be an effective agent to combat the anxiety of a slight overdose?  Would kratom likely be a good choice for this?

   - Pie


----------



## CatfishRivers

i usually take a shower when that happens. and focus on my breathing to calm myself...

or listen to this on repeat play
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOgQyIMX_XU

I dunno exactly how well kratom would work cause I haven'ttried the two of them together. I've used it with other psychedelics, but only to smooth out the tail end and body aches. It does relax me eventually, altho personally I am usually first somewhat stimulated by it. It probably would work tho, but 5-MeO-DALT is so short acting, you might as well just try to calm yourself by breathing and relaxing cause it will pass relatively quickly. The main part of the effects I feel have like a 1-2 hour window with it tapering off pretty quickly.


----------



## J-R

PhoenixPie said:


> In the experience of those trying this RC, what would be an effective agent to combat the anxiety of a slight overdose?  Would kratom likely be a good choice for this?
> 
> - Pie



i would recomend just getting used to it and armed with the knowledge of whats happening just ride it out. i often feel sketchy and a little uneasy on the way up but never to the point where i cant handle it because i know why i feel like that.


----------



## Wolfy90

I ate 300 mg of this stuff by accdient its amazing though. But will I ever agian nope.


----------



## coast

I have read as many trip reports on this as I can find and the dosage does seem to vary quite a bit.
Have taken MDMA, meph, aMT, 4FA.

After an allergy test, I am after euphoria mainly, not so interested in tripping.
Some seem to get the rush and euphoria from 20-25 smoked.

Others seem to prefer bombing it but getting the dose right could be difficult.
Don't want to be underwhelmed, like a hard come up usually but don't want it to be frightening at all.

So I will either bomb 30mg or smoke 20mg.
I did smoke some 4FA last week of foil but a lot of smoke was wasted, what technique is best for smoking this?


----------



## MagickalKat777

Someone please tell me what "bombing" is - this is a new term to me and I've been seeing it everywhere.

As for smoking, a meth pipe is the best way to smoke it...


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

MagickalKat777 said:


> Someone please tell me what "bombing" is - this is a new term to me and I've been seeing it everywhere.



I believe that refers to taking a substance orally.

As for smoking it, you can place it on top of an herb in a pipe, then hover the flame above it while taking the first hit. So it melts down into the herbal carrier you are using. Then just smoke the rest like a normal bowl. I find that 5-MeO-DALT is pretty intense/rushy this way but doesn't last long enough for my likings. So usually I'll take an oral dose and then smoke some when I start coming down from it, in order to kick it back up a notch, and sometimes do so a couple times throughout the night. I usually take around 40-50 mgs orally when I begin my trip and smoke about 20mgs at a time when redosing later on. It's a really unique psychedelic, and has provided me with some great experiences that I'll always hold close to my heart.   

LVe  &  Lite

-Charlie


----------



## MagickalKat777

Cosmic Charlie said:


> I believe that refers to taking a substance orally.



Okay I was wondering if it was some new term for parachuting or something...


----------



## CatfishRivers

Be prepared with a chaser drink and a place to spit. Smoking it makes a lot of spit form and it tastes really bad that I usually just spit into the garbage can.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

It does taste and smell really wild, it's probably some of the funkiest smoke I've encountered. 

But after repeated exposure it seems that I have acquired a taste for it.   

Suppose I associate it's flavor with it's effects.


----------



## coast

Yes magicalkat by bombing I meant wrap it in a rizla and swallow.

CFR, it's funny nearly everything I take gives me excess saliva and thats just plugging it not smoking it. aMT and meph were the worse for that. I mentioned it a few times but nobody else seems to get that as badly.

I actually plug must chemicals, like aMT, meph, 4FA but was told that 5-MEO-DALT is pretty much ineffectual by that ROA.

charlie thanks for the help.
If it disolves in water I will drink and chase the first dose ( I better start lower at 30 first go), then have a go at smoking as I feel like I am coming down.

I gave up smoking ciggies many years ago and do not smoke weed at all so don't have the equipment or weed. Have no acces to it.

So I will go and buy a herb pipe. Any reason I can't I use a pinch of tobacco instead of weed?
Is this the type of pipe you mean?


----------



## Culpepers

coast said:


> After an allergy test, I am after euphoria mainly, not so interested in tripping.
> Some seem to get the rush and euphoria from 20-25 smoked.
> [...] but don't want it to be frightening at all.


Do not take 5-MeO-DALT if you don't want a trip! It's a psychedelic tryptamine, albeit an unusual one, and the mental effects are somewhat unpredictable. If you want pure euphoria and no trip, do some other drug.


----------



## coast

I will take caution.
I did get through a few grams of aMT from 3 different vendors last year and this year and although it was euphoric I found it sedating and too long lasting from doses of between 5 and 90mg.

This is shorter acting and has some stimulation and euphoria.
I would expect a scary situation if taking 300mg but hopefully 30mg orally wont be a problem. I can always smoke a bit if I feel underwhelmed an hour after the oral dose.

I have made a home made pipe, 1 litre water bottle with a hollow pen pushed in and a hole the other side, half filled with water.
Will put some tin foil on the top with tiny needle holes.

Can I put the 5-MEO-DALT on tobacco or ash to smoke this effectively?


----------



## Culpepers

Yep, you can. It worked for me.


----------



## J-R

for ppls info when i take an oral dose i get a shot of water in a glass, pour the powder in. it just floats on top and doesnt mix but its not a problem infact i think it helps cause it means you dont really taste it. just drink the shot the wash the glass out a couple of times to make sure i got it all.


----------



## Culpepers

Why not just put the stuff in a gelatin capsule? That takes care of the bad taste...


----------



## CatfishRivers

Culpepers said:


> Why not just put the stuff in a gelatin capsule? That takes care of the bad taste...



I was referring to the after taste from smoking it when I mentioned the bad taste.


----------



## Wolfy90

I put mine in a capsule much eassier.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

You can also just put the dose in a rolling paper then fold it up and swallow it. 

That will dissolve faster than a capsule and keeps you from tasting the chem just as well.


----------



## coast

The test results here 
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=512598&highlight=marquis+test

show 5-MeO-DALT as a pale yellow with the Marquis reagent, mine turned a much darker mustardy yellow/brown, almost going red like the Mecke result for the same substance.

Same thing happened for 5-IAI strangely enough.

Did anyone else here test them?

It is a bright white clumpy powder. Came from the same place as a couple of trip reports in this thread and apparently from the same batch.

Editing to add that on that same thread post 41 got the same results as I did.

I smoked some earlier, it is potent stuff.
It amazed me how little 10mg is in quantity, smoked that and then another 15mg 30 minutes later. Did not smoke it all in one go as I was testing how I react.
Very quick acting, nausea for a few minutes then high and a few body tingles but not much euphoria/empathy or desire for music. 
Maybe I need to do it all in one go for that, also lacks horniness which I was hoping for.

Will try 25mg oral tomorrow and smoke some if I feel like it.


----------



## windows78

One of my favs at the mo......much prefer to smoke and sniff tho! bombing makes me a little sick and can be to much ;-) in a good way tho ;-)


----------



## jabbajosh

J-R said:


> my heart rate doesnt really seem to change much when on it but i have noticed some discomfort in my chest around the heart which was a little un nerving. i half attributed this to my lifestlye to date tho after 10 years of regular use of different things. dunno, be interesting to see what other ppl feel about the physical effects on the body.



Sort of like somethings vibrating down there or I need to cough really badly. This feeling has been consistent since my last use of 5-meo-dalt.


----------



## Silverfox

I just tried smoking this for the first time, 20mg mixed in a bowl with bud. Very strange, an almost instant and intense come up but back to baseline within 20 minutes! I'm not sure that I would try this again, it was over too quickly and the experience didn't seem to reach the peak I'd have expected, plus the taste was vile and hard to get rid of. I don't normally feel any nausea from 5-MeO-DALT but smoking it nearly made me chuck.


----------



## khatman

Silverfox, smoking this made me feel sick too.

How many MG's did you ingest on your first experience?
I read it a couple of pages back but did not see the size of dose you took.


----------



## Silverfox

First time was 25mg. I've tried up to 50mg orally since and the experience was similar but I had taken around 150mg of 4-mmc about an hour before. Orally seems to provide an ideal duration for a short term buzz, which is useful for midweek consumption. The thing that I really like about this stuff is the lack of any residuals once you have come back down to base.


----------



## carbon unit

I tell ya, oral is the way to go with this one.. for some odd reason it works the best for me. The high is of a lesser quality, missing something, when smoked... it's just not the same.

70mg+ is where this one starts to get nice for me.


----------



## Silverfox

Has anyone tried this with aMT? I was thinking that the quick come up and short duration could help reduce the 'ho-hum when is it going to happen' phase of the aMT come up.


----------



## kingme

i thought about combining this with others, including aMT but was worried that using this before the aMT might increase the tolerance for the latter substance...

i was kinda thinking of using it at the tail end of stims, the methylone kind, where after the initial phases fo euphoria and sociabillity only the stim remains, so this might add a bit of flavour and even calm things down a bit, as it seems to have this effect on me.

anyone got any experiences mixing this?


----------



## neverever52

I join this forum because of the lack of 5-meo-dalt information and I wanted to share my experience. I smoked 40mg of this substance and noticed only slight changes that I could only compare to methylone. My body got a little heated slight stimulation with a positive mellow mood. Smoking a mountain  of the substance did not have the best taste after I exhaled I'd shake my head as if it was cough syrup. Smoking that much didn't really equal the reward. If I was to smoke it again next time I would place 100mg in hookah tobacco and share it friends. 

I'm going to try the substance again but with an oral route maybe 60mg oral this time or maybe even a 100mg I really want to feel something incredible. I had the white crystal powder, very pretty looking. I'm kind of disappointed but there's still more testing to be done I was expecting a more intense state of mind with some visuals and feelings of rolling which would've been awesome if I could achieve this by smoking.

Thanks BL


----------



## Silverfox

neverever52 said:


> I join this forum because of the lack of 5-meo-dalt information and I wanted to share my experience. I smoked 40mg of this substance and noticed only slight changes that I could only compare to methylone. My body got a little heated slight stimulation with a positive mellow mood. Smoking a mountain  of the substance did not have the best taste after I exhaled I'd shake my head as if it was cough syrup. Smoking that much didn't really equal the reward. If I was to smoke it again next time I would place 100mg in hookah tobacco and share it friends.
> 
> I'm going to try the substance again but with an oral route maybe 60mg oral this time or maybe even a 100mg I really want to feel something incredible. I had the white crystal powder, very pretty looking. I'm kind of disappointed but there's still more testing to be done I was expecting a more intense state of mind with some visuals and feelings of rolling which would've been awesome if I could achieve this by smoking.
> 
> Thanks BL


 That seems odd. I have the pure white needle-like crystal version, which seems to be a free base as it melts easily at low temperature and doesn't dissolve in water. However I have found it strong at oral doses as low as 25mg, but as they say, YMMV.


----------



## carbon unit

My batch is the one where 70-100mg is a nice oral dose.  Thinking of combining it with 4-aco-dmt and see where it goes...   anyone done that yet??


----------



## Unbreakable

anyone plug it?


----------



## carbon unit

Unbreakable said:


> anyone plug it?




Yes, for some reason not as good as oral for me.  Better than smoking it though.


----------



## MagickalKat777

Well if 5-MeO-DALT is indeed usually a freebase, you'd have to convert it to a salt (vinegar dropped in a small amount of water until it goes into solution should work fine) before you could plug it.


----------



## khatman

Thanks silverfox, I was thinking of trying a low dose 20mg oral route because this does seem to be strong when smoked, but not pleasant and very nauseous.

Magickalkat777, would you need to convert it to a salt if you were going to ingest it?


----------



## love_sex_desire

^ No, freebase does not to be converted to a salt for oral use. I believe all natural sources of psychoactives are freebase, such as mescaline in peyote and peyote is active orally.


----------



## theotherside

Yes I love this one with meph......allows me to not allow the moreish side of drone to take over and it creates patterns that are easy going/also FANTASTIC music appreciation combo.


----------



## Silverfox

theotherside26 said:


> Yes I love this one with meph......allows me to not allow the moreish side of drone to take over and it creates patterns that are easy going/also FANTASTIC music appreciation combo.


 What doses did you take of each?


----------



## whytox88

I bough a gram of the white freebase dalt and started of very low by eye,i didnt notice much untill about 20mg snorted and 20mg bombed,.
I think this is best as an enhancer,whilst on 40mg i smoked some fresh opium on tinfoil and sniffed another 20mg roughly and the same size line and had a couple of coffees and a sensimilla spliff,now i was in a very good mood,definatly an enhancer,not as strong as amt but just as good in different ways,you dont need to plan ahead with this one,,before i knew it i was dancing eratically,the caffeine from the coffee was significantly pronounced,very good with good weed,im going to roll another spliff with a coffee with another line before bed,you cant do that with other tryptamines.I like it,I see it could be used wisely.


----------



## The Hebrew Hammer

love_sex_desire said:


> ^ No, freebase does not to be converted to a salt for oral use. I believe all natural sources of psychoactives are freebase, such as mescaline in peyote and peyote is active orally.




Actually im pretty sure that the majority of naturally occuring psychedelics are salts. Based on the fact that the extraction process requires bassifying the solution in order to freebase the molecules so they can be pulled by the solvent.

I know this is the case with DMT , am pretty sure its the case with mescaline as well.

Actually, I think they occur as a mixture of various salts and freebase forms in nature.

To be honest, I dont have a reference for this other than logic + experience, but if someone has a reference pointing otherwise I would love to see it.


Sorry for the off topic post.


----------



## greenmeanies

^your intuition is correct-- most natural sources of alkaloids will be found in salt form. this is because the pH inside a plant is usually close to neutral, where the basic nitrogen of an alkaloid will definitely be protonated as in a salt. The counterions could be anything, but most likely organic carboxylates like acetate, citrate, or oxalate.


----------



## love_sex_desire

^ Interesting, I always figured freebase seemed to be the "natural" form of a chemical, but considering how plant specimens found from ancient historical sites still had psychoative chemicals present in the plant specimens indicates that they must have been a stable salt rather than an unstable freebase.

Regardless, freebase does not have to be converted to a salt to consume orally, but freebase has to be converted into a salt such as hydrochloride in order to dissolve it in liquid to plug rectally.


----------



## Astrobee

*Voyager*

Early results on my humble rat brain are mostly positive when vaped off tin foil in small amounts of about 15mg.  The taste of this sparkling white powder is like Fruit Loops with a rubber cement chaser.  The worst taste seems to come when a hit is overly burned; it melts and vapes easily so keep those lighters a good distance from the foil.

The first minute can be a fairly trippy/speedy rush with color saturation, uphoria, tidings of comfort and joy.  Slight sweating which wears off quickly, as do all the effects.  Body load is otherwise light.  Clear head space, nothing like LSD, MDMA or shrooms.  Increasing dose to trip balls isn't what this substance seems to be about.  Gets to a point where physical unpleasantness overshadows the high.

A good street name for this might be "Voyager."  Not because you are in for a trip, but in the way that Star Trek Voyager is like Star Trek Lite -- only half the intellectual calories of the original show.

Looking forward to eating some for a steadier, longer journey, although I gather that this freebase form requires higher doses than the brownish salt.

This is my first post.  Thanks for the great information around here, and it's a pleasure meeting all of you.  Peace.


----------



## carbon unit

I'm curious if anyone knows what action 5-meo-dalt has on neurochemistry...  which receptors it works on?  

Also, being a trypt, would this substance cause cross tolerance with others, say 4-aco-dmt or one of the 2c's?   

I'm wondering what it would be good with in combo aside from cannabinoids (which does indeed go nicely).


----------



## theotherside

I have combined it with 12mg  of 2c-t-2 and around 10mg of 2c-i quite nicely I might add. The ratio always varies as this substance is sold at various purities.


----------



## aldare

*75mg oral*

75mg of bright white crystallic powder in a capsule on an empty stomach. First physical effects after about 15min, pressure on the chest, weird feeling in whole body. In about 30min change in colors, everything more plastic, but without any other visuals. I've been communicating with one person whole experience and there had been some time window when thoughts started to split to parallel and were flying too fast (like lower doses of stronger trypts) to be able to express anything. That window lasted for about half an hour and then the communication continued without any significant problems. As this compound has been used for communication, I would say 50mg (or even less) would be ideal.
The bodyload was there, but very acceptable. No significant euphoria, overall feelings were neutral. There have been only very slight changes in colors and some very simple OEV. Empathy not very strong but still quite nice.
I would use this chemical for communication with other people, just with lower doses (<50mg oral). For any deeper experiences there are much better tools with much lower doses.


----------



## Silverfox

aldare said:


> 75mg of bright white crystallic powder in a capsule on an empty stomach. First physical effects after about 15min, pressure on the chest, weird feeling in whole body. In about 30min change in colors, everything more plastic, but without any other visuals. I've been communicating with one person whole experience and there had been some time window when thoughts started to split to parallel and were flying too fast (like lower doses of stronger trypts) to be able to express anything. That window lasted for about half an hour and then the communication continued without any significant problems. As this compound has been used for communication, I would say 50mg (or even less) would be ideal.
> The bodyload was there, but very acceptable. No significant euphoria, overall feelings were neutral. There have been only very slight changes in colors and some very simple OEV. Empathy not very strong but still quite nice.
> I would use this chemical for communication with other people, just with lower doses (<50mg oral). For any deeper experiences there are much better tools with much lower doses.



I agree with you that doses of >50mg can be as effective as higher doses and for me there doesn't seem to be a lot of difference between say 25mg and 75mg. I recently took 30mg with one friend who took the same dose and another friend who took 15mg. This was the first time that I had taken it with other people and for the others it was a first time experience. It was at the end of an evening and we had all consumed several alcoholic drinks over the course of the night. I'd suggested that we take it while we were out, in a club environment, but the others were wary as it was their first time. Normally I feel the first alerts within 15 minutes but this time it took around 30 minutes for the effects to be felt. Then it was the usual quick come up and the peak was hit within 45 minutes. We all noticed considerable time distortion at the 60 minute mark where time slowed down and we were all convinced it was much later than it actually was. The two of us on 30mg stayed put in our seats whereas the person on 15mg was much more lively and declared she had found her ideal 'disco dose' and would have been happy to have taken it in the club. I wasn't aware of much in the way of visual distortion whilst I was talking with my friends but whenever I left the room to do something I became very aware that I was 'on something'. The mosaic tiles in the bathroom were a source of fascination and I was immersed in the textures of the towels. The whole trip lasted just over three hours before we decided to go to bed. There were some CEV but sleep came quickly, although there were some muscle twitches and tremors, something I have noticed before with this substance. Incidentally at around the two hour mark we all developed munchies and got stuck into the contents of the fridge so there were no appetite problems.

In conclusion, we all had a good time, we felt we should try it again in the daytime and also not be concerned about doing it in public at these doses. I am now eager to discover my own 'disco dose' and will experiment with 12 to 15 mg, which is in the range originally described by Shulgin.


----------



## aldare

I will definitely try these low doses as well, I need to find the perfect dose for chatting.
Anyway, is there anyone who has long-term experience with repeated use of 5-meo-dalt and other tryptamines as well? How is the tolerance of 5-meo and how is cross tolerance with other tryptamines? I've found in this forum it shouldn't be significant, but what about the experience?


----------



## kingme

in my limited experience, i can tell you that it does have some cross tolerance with mushrooms...

if taken 3 days before the mushie trip it diminised the effects (especially the visual ones sadly)
if taken 3 days after a mushroom trip i just got a slight mood lift at my usual dose.

but i dont have that many trips to talk about nor am i that frecuent of a user. now ive left mushrooms for special occasions and only use 5meo dalt about once a month if that. better to space things out


----------



## Silverfox

*Exploring low doses*

I decided to find how low I could dose with 5-MeO-DALT and still have a meaningful experience. The first time that I ever tried it I had taken 25mg orally and had the full effects, and my partner had recently taken 15mg and had a good time. I measured out 15mg and split it into half, then measured one half into two thin lines which I insufflated. I did this simply because I enjoy this way of taking powders and I hadn't read any reports of anyone trying it with 5-MeO-DALT so I wanted to see whether it would be effective as I had previously tried smoking it and hated that. I was surprised that snorting it wasn't painful and the smell of the powder was hardly noticeable. After I had finished the lines there was what I estimate as a few mg sticking to the mirror which I dabbed. The onset was no quicker than taking it orally and I began to think that nothing much was going to happen so I dabbed a bit more and I went and lay down by the pool and dozed off. After about half an hour I woke up and looked at the sky and noticed that all of the cloud formations were going fractal and doing that 'cloud wars' stuff where they plough into each other, tear apart and reform into different patterns. I felt extremely mellow and just lay back smiling for a while. I found this to be the perfect social dose, I was able to converse completely naturally with people who had no idea that I had taken something and this did not disturb my warm glowing feeling. It was kind of like being high on cannabis without feeling stoned, it was easy to switch into and out of the psychedelic head space. 

My conclusion is that for me lower doses are the way to go, as I probably only had 10 to 12 mg in total. This stuff is great for lazy afternoons or for watching a sunset.


----------



## aldare

Silverfox said:


> I decided to find how low I could dose with 5-MeO-DALT and still have a meaningful experience. The first time that I ever tried it I had taken 25mg orally and had the full effects, and my partner had recently taken 15mg and had a good time. I measured out 15mg and split it into half, then measured one half into two thin lines which I insufflated. I did this simply because I enjoy this way of taking powders and I hadn't read any reports of anyone trying it with 5-MeO-DALT so I wanted to see whether it would be effective as I had previously tried smoking it and hated that. I was surprised that snorting it wasn't painful and the smell of the powder was hardly noticeable. After I had finished the lines there was what I estimate as a few mg sticking to the mirror which I dabbed. The onset was no quicker than taking it orally and I began to think that nothing much was going to happen so I dabbed a bit more and I went and lay down by the pool and dozed off. After about half an hour I woke up and looked at the sky and noticed that all of the cloud formations were going fractal and doing that 'cloud wars' stuff where they plough into each other, tear apart and reform into different patterns. I felt extremely mellow and just lay back smiling for a while. I found this to be the perfect social dose, I was able to converse completely naturally with people who had no idea that I had taken something and this did not disturb my warm glowing feeling. It was kind of like being high on cannabis without feeling stoned, it was easy to switch into and out of the psychedelic head space.
> 
> My conclusion is that for me lower doses are the way to go, as I probably only had 10 to 12 mg in total. This stuff is great for lazy afternoons or for watching a sunset.



Is your stuff smelling strong as it is characteristic for this chemical? Didn't the smell stayed (unpleasant) in your nose after snorting?


----------



## Phoenix_rising

By what i have read 5-meo-dalt seems to be pretty shit,now that may be a bit harsh of me to say,but it`s NOT that popular.

I`m thinking that with all the researchers out there at the moment that if this 5-meo-dalt was any good it would be top of the list all day every day,but it isn`t.

I dare say that many people have tried it and if they haven`t then why? The reason i haven`t is because of the write ups,there is nothing that jumps out at me and says this is the tryptamine version of MDMA...Oh actually there is one report that hints at this which was written many years ago on erowid,but thats it,just one report,hardly conclusive.

Either most of the material doing the rounds is total bunk or the erowid write up was a rare one off experience that hasn`t been recreated.I know every ones chemistry is different and certain chems work in different ways,but in general most compounds have a set of recognised effects.

Is it that 5-meo-dalt is just hit and miss,but mostly miss?


----------



## alantis360

I actually like this chem a whole lot.  It really is like a lot of people said, you need to dose high.  I gotta take like 150-200 mg and then smoke some when it hits me.  Everything in my vision melted into a bunch of fractals.  

One of the great things about it is that it doesn't last that long.


----------



## carbon unit

For me, 70mg of 5-meo-dalt and 5 mg of aco-dmt produced a nice light but very euphoric trip. Seemed to have a good synergy and I'll try this combo at a somewhat higher dose in the future.


----------



## Silverfox

Phoenix_rising said:


> By what i have read 5-meo-dalt seems to be pretty shit,now that may be a bit harsh of me to say,but it`s NOT that popular.
> 
> I`m thinking that with all the researchers out there at the moment that if this 5-meo-dalt was any good it would be top of the list all day every day,but it isn`t.
> 
> I dare say that many people have tried it and if they haven`t then why? The reason i haven`t is because of the write ups,there is nothing that jumps out at me and says this is the tryptamine version of MDMA...Oh actually there is one report that hints at this which was written many years ago on erowid,but thats it,just one report,hardly conclusive.
> 
> Either most of the material doing the rounds is total bunk or the erowid write up was a rare one off experience that hasn`t been recreated.I know every ones chemistry is different and certain chems work in different ways,but in general most compounds have a set of recognised effects.
> 
> Is it that 5-meo-dalt is just hit and miss,but mostly miss?



I'd hardly describe it as shit and the only way to decide whether you think it worthwhile is to try it. If you are looking for a full-on acid trip you'll be disappointed. If you are looking for a face-chewing roll you'll be disappointed. But if you are looking for a mild short-lived psychedelic experience give it a try.


----------



## spacegoat

Any experiences with combined oral doses with methylone?  I get mild to strong euphoria and tactile enhancement with hints of visual trippyness on 40-60mg of my current batch of 5-meo-dalt and normally take 200mg of methylone as an initial attack dose.  I'm considering 30mg 5-meo-dalt with 150mg methylone bombed together as a start - but wondering if they'd potentiate each other at all, or if I could stick with my normal methylone dose without risks of  cardiovascular stress or over stimulation?  There was mention that these two combine well earlier in the thread but no dosage details that I could find.


----------



## RandomGuy123

Going to smoke my jwh+dalt blend, whilist tripping on 2ct2. Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## drugs

Anyone have experience with dosing in the 100mg+ range?


----------



## jabbajosh

drugs said:


> Anyone have experience with dosing in the 100mg+ range?



Yes. Be wary the comeup can be overwhelming if you are not expecting it. It's a completely different drug in a this range.


----------



## Phoenix_rising

@ penpal,your quite right i clearly do not have a clue what i`m talking about,if you read through my post carefully you would have understood that i was trying to find out.Usually if a drug is very good then people use it a lot and it becomes popular,from what i have observed this doen`t seem to be the case with 5-meo-dalt.

As i stated my view,not my conclusion,that i presumed the drug must be shit as many of the reports are hit and miss.Quite clearly i also emphasised that i have not used the drug and haven`t done so because of the lack of use and overwhelming positive feedback.

Yes this does seem to be a novel compound and maybe worth trying,but i would like to see more reports that would make me want to try it rather than be writting this.

I just like to do my homework before spending my time and money on experimenting with drugs,so that i can minimise my chances of being dissapointed.


----------



## RandomGuy123

penpal said:


> i wouldnt recommented it, atleast with jwh018, cuz the 5meo-dalt amplifys the jwh018 and, even with someone with has a shit load of tolerence to 018, just a few mgs will get you so high you will seriously be freaking the fuck out. but i heard positive stuff from combining it with jwh215(or 2-something,i cant remember) so maybe its just the 018?



Ehhhh, but I think I can handle my 2ct2, is there any real dangers of combining the two like chemical reactions that can be deadly? If not I don't mind taking a baby hit of the blend whilst coming up.


----------



## aldare

penpal said:


> HOLLY SHIT!! just alittle bit ago i took the dose i always take, 50mg 5meodalt/80mg dmaa. and i guess i didnt weight it properly or something because i am really really really really really really really REALLY high, realllly floating almost out of my body but am managing not freaking out by putting on some calm music. this is the second time i dosed today, what "should be" the same dose as before but it clearly is not. yet its weird that i am being able to type this, and can still simulate my thoughts like normaly.  my body is almost 100% numb. its quite overwhelming but if i "go along" with it, i am able to stop freaking out as much. do you guys have any advice on tripping? how to handel a trip? what to do when things get overwhelmingly frightening?



Pray


----------



## RandomGuy123

penpal said:


> HOLLY SHIT!! just alittle bit ago i took the dose i always take, 50mg 5meodalt/80mg dmaa. and i guess i didnt weight it properly or something because i am really really really really really really really REALLY high, realllly floating almost out of my body but am managing not freaking out by putting on some calm music. this is the second time i dosed today, what "should be" the same dose as before but it clearly is not. yet its weird that i am being able to type this, and can still simulate my thoughts like normaly.  my body is almost 100% numb. its quite overwhelming but if i "go along" with it, i am able to stop freaking out as much. do you guys have any advice on tripping? how to handel a trip? what to do when things get overwhelmingly frightening?



honeslty man just chill, and let things flow, but most likely by the time you read this the trip will be over.


----------



## aldare

penpal said:


> HOLLY SHIT!! just alittle bit ago i took the dose i always take, 50mg 5meodalt/80mg dmaa. and i guess i didnt weight it properly or something because i am really really really really really really really REALLY high, realllly floating almost out of my body but am managing not freaking out by putting on some calm music. this is the second time i dosed today, what "should be" the same dose as before but it clearly is not. yet its weird that i am being able to type this, and can still simulate my thoughts like normaly.  my body is almost 100% numb. its quite overwhelming but if i "go along" with it, i am able to stop freaking out as much. do you guys have any advice on tripping? how to handel a trip? what to do when things get overwhelmingly frightening?



Anyway, how was it? Do you think there is some synergy with dmaa, or was it just higher dose what caused that?


----------



## alantis360

well with 5-meo-dalt I dont think its much to worry about because even when it does happen , it has a much shorter duration than lots of other psychs.


----------



## aldare

I think everything should be prepared correctly at the beginning including safe place and proper dose (s&s). Which may be hard if taken too often. Anyway, that is what I do to minimize negative impact and then I leave myself to whatever comes (often death) and don't fight it even if it is really bad. I found fighting it is very often not the right way and accepting what's comming can lead to much better places. Simply, no freaking out.


----------



## vrcsix

first real post on BL  Hi guys!

I have tried 5-MeO-DALT for the first time yesterday. 35-40 mg orally. The experience was ok but short lasting, everything was over after around 1:10 hours. Also the taste refused to go away for hours, maybe I'll try a capsule next time. 

My head felt a lot like on LSA, but I was always very conscious. No "weird" thoughts, no excitement from music or things like this. There were some visuals though, like everything in sight began to move a bit and changed the perspective when I looked at something.

I think the trip lacked some of the elements I mentioned above to be better (or fuller), maybe higher doses or combinations will do the trick. However, I felt pretty good and things like chatting online were fun and no problem.

I should do some more experiments with it. Drinking a beer after said 1:10 hours was no problem and got me drunk a bit like usual.


----------



## aldare

penpal said:


> aldare, when say death do you mean death of the ego?   when it happened and it hit me that i was overly tremendously high, i still didnt know how much more i was going to come up(does anyone know of any drug that kicks in fast and counteracts psychedelics??) and i felt like if only i could fight it till i got to the hospital they could give me something to save my life. but as soon as i did what you said(shortly after i put on the earphones) the trip took on a completely different tone, same intensity but much much less edgy. so thats really great advice, to not fight it because what ever is happening, is happening, and is going to continue to happen if you like it or not, so fighting it will do nothing but make the situation much more tense and scary for youself.its like shooting yourself in the foot,or closing the door on your hand(how ever that expression is suppost to go hahaha)



I wouldn't call it an ego death, it might be something else. I mean real death caused by the drug sending you out of this world forever. This may come with higher doses of stronger psychedelics and may seem to be very real. I think this is one of the worst things anyone can meet with drugs, but it may be very inspiring when hadled properly.


----------



## aldare

I meant another "death". Not that real one, when you really die and don't get back. I meant the death that you experience on the psychedelic chemical. It might be even much more real in terms of experience than the real death.

LD50 for a lot of substances is really very high, but there are other dangers, such as combining sustances or some kind of allergy. Or uncontrolled puking, jumping out of the window and a lot of others.


----------



## aldare

I was reacting to the "freaking out" problem. I didn't mean the state often experienced on mushrooms when you lose your ego and become "we" or even "it". That is ego loss but not ego death I think. Then there is another state (often K) when I am losing everything I have till I have nothing (can be very unpleasant) and then, when lost everything, often continues to some higher level of mind or some very rich realities. It may happen a lot of times within one experience. I would call that "ego death". But still this is not a "death". By term death I mean experiencing dying with full realization of what consequences this have, including my mother, wife and children suffering, wasted life and thousands of other things that don't let me die. There is no any "break through" to some better state, there is just the death and me. And that is the most difficult state of mind regarding "freaking out" IME.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

penpal said:


> hey wasent there was someone earlier in this thread that said they combined 5meodalt with a 2c-*? i just got a gram of 2ci, do they mix well? what milligramage should i combime the two with?



It mixed well with 2c-e.

On the peak of a 50mg oral 5-MeO-DALT trip I decided to snort 20mgs of the Ethyl. The nature of the trip changed almost immediately after ingesting the 2c-e. My surroundings began to swirl together as the burn set in. For 10 mins or so I sat restless in my chair as my minds thought process was beginning to accelerate. As I rose from my chair i felt a euphoric rush as the pain in my nasal cavity subsided. I decided to make my way towards the couch and laydown. Walking was pretty difficult at this point as the 2c-e fully kicked in. When I made it to my comfy cushions eventually it felt so amazing. The rooms walls were changing colors and i was pretty astounded by the intensity of the experience. When I closed my eyes i began to go into a trance like state, that i was in for a few hours. During that time I remember some bits and pieces where I was projecting my consciousness through the universe in a beam of light, lol. What a wacky trip.


----------



## Silverfox

*Party party!*

I finally got to try this in a party environment, a full-on trance party at Hilltop, Vagator, Goa with Hallucinogen/Shpongle, Hux flux and other psytrance veterans performing. A group of us took 30mg each in capsules around 7.00 pm and hit the dance area. Two of us were experienced at this dose, one semi-experienced (his second time) and the fourth friend had never tried it before, but as he is a bit of a hard head I didn't think it would hit him too hard. In fact after about 30 minutes he had to find somewhere to sit down, then lie down and he was floored for the next 20 minutes claiming to see shooting stars and everything wiggling around him. The guy who had tried it before had done so in a quiet home environment late at night and he said that this was totally different. My partner and I didn't experience experience a hard come up but rather a gentle switch in reality, heightened by our friend's description of what he was seeing. After he had recovered enough to stand up again we spent our time between the dance area and the chill out zones. It wasn't particularly energizing and I actually preferred watching the action to being part of it. Some more friends arrived and assumed that we were on mdma due to the goofy smiles and time spent staring at the fluorescent paint on the palm trees. We all experience time distortion where we were convinced that it was much later than it actually was and the experience seemed to last longer than it had previously which I put down to its shared nature and the party environment. When I turned in six hours after taking it i was still getting CEV, but of an unusual kind. Not the cartoons I normally see but realistic images from the previous day which were distorting and morphing in front of me - I much prefer the cartoons!

Apart from the possibility of a hard come up this is a great party drug, but since most people at Goan trance parties are off their faces on something or other even that can be handled. The friend who was trying it for the first time compared it to the low dose liquid acid prevalent in Goa.


----------



## Phisos

*Consensus on smoking*

Is there any consensus on what leads to best results...

Smoking? Vaping?
And is the HCl smokeable or only the freebase?


----------



## samm2

well I had a great post and it said to reload and log in again and I lost it.


----------



## Silverfox

penpal said:


> what is the chemical number of 5meodalt in the book???
> i doubt that that is a real entry in tihkal(or pihkal) becuause i have a friend that has both books and i have gotten a chance to carifuly look through them and 5MeO-DALT or DALT is no where to be found.



5MeO-DALT is NOT in TIHKAL, it is in Shulgin's new book which is AFAIK so far unpublished. There is a Youtube clip of him talking about 5MeO-DALT though and plenty of excerpts reproduced which describe the synth and effects.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijXkk4OLDpk


----------



## Silverfox

Phisos said:


> Is there any consensus on what leads to best results...
> 
> Smoking? Vaping?
> And is the HCl smokeable or only the freebase?



I wouldn't bother smoking, it hits like a hammer and lasts about a minute. You'll be left holding the pipe wondering what happened!


----------



## reformer

Silverfox said:


> I wouldn't bother smoking, it hits like a hammer and lasts about a minute. You'll be left holding the pipe wondering what happened!



Wow. That is spot on. A buddy of mine, Birkenstock, waas just trying this out over the weekend and he said it was exactly as you described. 

To be fair, Birkenstock vaped it, but thats about the same thing. Afterward, there is nada, zilch, zero. Well, maybe a little trippiness, but nothing of real note.

Birkenstock told me has been using it in ~2 mg quantities vaped to give his JWHs a kick, and make them more cannabis-like. It works beautifully, but anything more than ~2 mg vaped is a quick (and I mean quick) ticket to nausea and dizzyness,


----------



## Freakybass

penpal said:


> ahhh, i see. very interesting. so is his other book scheduled to be published yet?


The book related to tryptamine is not yet scheduled : http://transformpress.com/shulginindexvol1.html


----------



## shashrun

i smoked some 5-meo dalt a few days ago...it was quite nice..kinda weird but sweet...i kept getting intense body rushs, then after they would go away my body felt weighed down like you would feel after u have done ket...but overall the drug is quite nice and i cant wait to experiment with it more...may try to eat some next time...i know that the dose varies from people to people but would anyone recommend a dose to eat for a first time..thanx


----------



## Unbreakable

Is moxy safe to mix with MDAT?


----------



## Blowmonkey

"Moxy" is 5-MeO-MiPT, not 5-MeO-DALT.


----------



## Unbreakable

Sorry i meant foxy


----------



## Blowmonkey

Foxy is 5-MeO-DiPT, wrong thread again.


----------



## ryanliamg

is it possible that 5-meo-dalt will false-positive on a 5 or 10-panel drug test? i can't find an answer to that anywhere.


----------



## seagal26

I received my sample today, and put approx 12mg into the sphere attached to my pipe.  I smoked it but didn't get any effects, mostly because I think I forgot how to smoke out of this pipe.  I loaded another 12mg into the pipe and smoked it a bit better.  The effects came on very quick and were somewhat overwhelming.  There were some minor visual distortions and a very "tryptamine" like feel, but I didn't feel like I was on a psychedelic in the classical sense.  It was very much a rush, I felt like I was getting "pulled" through the experience -- a bit overwhelming at times!

it was enjoyable, and I got another trip out of that pipe an hour or so later.  I smoked it because I think finding the right oral dose will take weeks, and I wanted to experiment more directly.  after the holidays I will take the time to find the proper oral dose.

Overall, a winner!

*Update: smoked this several times since.  One time I got an extremely good hit and was completely overwhelmed by effects.  Some visual distortions, and I was perceiving the size of my body and the distance of objects in strange ways.  I was very high for a very short time, very intense, somewhat interesting, a bit overwhelming. *


----------



## raui

I have a sample of 5-meo-dalt in salt form.  Is it possible to vape this using some foil?  I've read some places that the salt form shouldn't be smoked?


----------



## killermunchies

I tried 50 mg oral of 5-meo-DALT yesterday and didn't get much of an effect.  Smoking 5-10 mg gave me an interesting 20 minute high though.  I'm gonna try 80 mg oral tonight.  I'll post the results.


----------



## killermunchies

Well, 80 mg definitely worked.  5-meO-DALT effected me quite differently than any other drug ever has.  It must effect everyone differently too, as it felt nothing like ecstasy or acid to me like it did to some other people in this thread.  I had no OEV or CEV and no auditory hallucinations, yet I definitely felt like I was tripping.  I also felt a little nausea, but it wasn't bad enough to make the experience unpleasant.  It also didn't make communication easier, as talking on skype proved to be an unpleasant experience.  Music was great though, and I spent a good hour listening to music.  The DALT basically made me think strangely and gave in interesting sensation through out my body.  While pleasant, it wasn't especially euphoric.  

Around 90 minutes in, I vaped 5-10 mg of JWH-250, which proved to be a nice combination, although it made me quite hungry.  2 - 2.5 hours after I ingested the DALT, I easily fell asleep, still feeling the effects quite strongly.  While this wasn't the best drug I've done, it was definitely a positive experience.  I'm in no rush to finish the bag but over time, I can see myself using all of it.


----------



## seagal26

^^ That's kind of how I felt.  Not in a hurry to finish this one, but it's the only thing I have that is active through smoking like that.  I do find it a bit on the intense side -- in fact, I need to moderate my initial enthusiasm.  I don't see myself trying it again for a while.


----------



## Mr. Miagi

*5-meo-dalt acetone breakdown?*

hello, i am very new to this site, actually just about 5 minutes haha! i am wondering, i have some 5 meo dalt coming on friday, i am interested in making an incense blend with this but i dont know if it is possible? can you break down dalt with acetone, or maybe even alochol? it would be even better if it is water soluble, but i am not sure, anyone's input would be greatly appeciated, thank you!


----------



## Solipsis

It should be possible. Acetone dissolves a whole lot of compounds and I would be truly surprised if 5-MeO-DAlT is not one of them. I guess there is one major way to find out, you probably shouldn't throw all your 5-MeO-DAlT in at once, just in case. That's always a good idea!!

It shouldn't react or break down by the way, I would assume that with acetone. It's a common solvent and 5-MeO-DAlT has no weaknesses that I know of.
Long term storage is another thing, not all tryptamines should be put in water for a long time for instance, if any. But for a short while like for making an incense blend it's okay with a 5-MeO tryptamine. I think it doesn't dissolve as nicely in that as in acetone.
There is another reason to use acetone and not water and that is that acetone has high vapor pressure, it evaporates much more readily (You can feel the cold from quickly evaporating acetone if it gets on your skin). With water your incense blend might not be cracker dry unless you take the time to dry it out well.


----------



## Mr. Miagi

thank you very much! i have dabbled with the jwh series and i just found out about dalt, i am in the process of bringing out a new product to my area, i have also been looking at the am series(specifically am2201) i dont know if you have heard of *snip*? i am good friends with the producer, and what i have been interested in is the dalt, i havent tried it yet, i just ordered a 1g for a sample lol. i couldnt find any negative reviews about the site i ordered it from so hopefully it comes lol. my friend was telling me that i should try and make it some kind of liquid to consume? maybe like blunt drops or something, but it cannot be a product for human consumption due to the fda lol. ive been brainstorming all day about what an effective product would be! if acetone will work then i will make a small batch of it on some damania. but i have heard that it is better orally?


----------



## any major dude

if these are types of things you don't know yet, you shouldn't be planning to give it to anyone else.  I've heard of a couple of blends containing 5-MeO-DAlT, not sure how successful they were though.  And there was a problem with many people thinking it was a jwh type chemical and getting a totally different buzz than they were expecting.  AM-2201 is a cannabinoid, but I don't know very much about it.  

As a general rule you don't want to say anything too incriminating here, anyone can read this forum   and we're not here to facilitate anything that isn't legal.


----------



## caitsith

Took 35mg orally.

First alerts at 20 minutes, a slight tension in the back of my neck and feet, including mild visual distortions (slight waviness, shifting).

After about 40 minutes mild to moderate CEV's and a definite shift to a subtle psychedelic headspace/musical experience.

Came down after about 2 hours.

Enjoyable experience overall. Will definitely take again in a higher dose.

Good luck!


----------



## reddenedxsky

Just came down from earlier from an experience-
20mg aMT and 25mg 5-meo-dalt with plenty of weed during the trip.

I'm fairly new to psychedelics, but this has been my most visual trip so far. (Except for one experience with LSA and Salvia) 

The entire trip lasted about 8 hours and was completely baseline by about T+20 hours.
Loads of open eye visuals, swirling egyptian style visuals, and disorientation.


----------



## killermunchies

ryanliamg said:


> is it possible that 5-meo-dalt will false-positive on a 5 or 10-panel drug test? i can't find an answer to that anywhere.



I was wondering this myself as I am currently being drug tested.  I just passed a 7 panel test 59 hours after ingesting 5-meO-DALT.


----------



## Solipsis

I am reading that a 10 panel is for:

THC (weed)
Cocaine
PCP (haha really??)
Opiates
Methadone
Amphetamines
Methamphetamines
Barbiturates (old school)
Benzodiazepines
Tricyclic anti-depressants (also pretty old school)

Not only are many common psychedelics out of your system soon enough there isn't anything in the panel that seems to resemble any close enough to test ("false") positive. No idea if phenethylamines would test false positive for amphetamines but tryptamines are a different thing.

This would also mean you can just take LSD undetected which sounds pretty strange....
then again it IS quite hard to detect that stuff!


----------



## RedBaron

I'm going to try 5-meo-DALT soon. I am quite intrigued by the short duration of the trip. I've smoked DMT before, but that was too short. I feel like a 2 hour trip would be ideal for a weeknight. I'll start with 20mg oral and report back with my personal findings.


----------



## juantaco69

anyone have personal exp with this particular rc


----------



## Black Coast King

Figured I might as well share my experiences with 5-meo-dalt here...overall I have been very pleased with it, it's a very "light" substance when used in lower dosages (around 40 mg oral for me), sort of similar to being tipsy, if that "tipsiness" could be turned up without ever getting really drunk.  A very enjoyable ++.  Good body high, general but managable euphoria, loosens things up a lot, great for conversation, enhances appreciation for things I already appreciate, especially music videos and movies.  At the same time it's very clear-headed at lower doses, and there were times I found myself picking up on details in movies I had seen before but missed while sober.  There are mild visual effects at lower levels, trailing and strobing and the like, faint but colorful CEVs, sort of like seeing brightly colored gardens through colored foggy plastic that never really come into focus.  I tend to feel most comfortable while sedentary, and feel less willing/able to move around as the dose increases.  It makes for a very fun 3-4 hours on a weekend with friends or in front of the computer or TV, and lets me do everything I normally do for fun, but enhances that enjoyment.  Sex for example is fucking awesome.  It can also be good for introspection, but in general it's not really that kind of substance.  Never had a bad experience on the stuff, out of maybe 20 times in a 6-month period.

As for side effects, food tastes a little weird, but there's no nausea or diarrhea or anything.  Usually I have to take a crap really bad within the first 5 or 10 minutes, but that's likely just a result of mild anxiety.  It tastes pretty bad, like sawdust or something, but nowhere near as bad as some substances out there.  There is a definite "hangover" once you come down, but it's mostly in the form of a mild headache and mild bodily discomfort; all physical, no depression or anything.  That goes away after an hour or two, and it's a good idea to wait until it wears off before trying to sleep.

Overall 5-meo-dalt occupies a nice niche, below heavier stuff like LSD and shrooms and DMT.  At higher levels (I got up to about 55 mg) 5-meo-dalt started to take on the character of a more traditional psychedelic, maybe around a ++ 1/2.  I haven't tried more than that yet, since if I want an intense experience I usually turn to something else, but I certainly intend to eventually.


----------



## KingBlueTwista

At lower doses (25-100mg) it caused almost no changes in mental state or vision, maybe made me a tiny bit happier but it was so negligible it could have easily been placebo. So stupidly I ramped it up to 300mg. Well needless to say I had horrible nausea and I was curled up in the foetus position for a good 30 minutes. But then the nausea went away and the visuals were actually quite nice, colour saturation was very nice with some faint pattern growth if I closed my eyes. Visually kinda like low dose aMT but with less morphing. Mentally I stayed pretty much the same, except creativity was enhanced a little bit. This just isn't a strong psychedelic and if you want a 'trip' in the true sense of the word this is in my opinion a waste of time. I wouldn't even give this to some for their first hallucinogenic experience it's that weak. That's just my evaluation though, some people like the guy above me seem to get something out of it. YMMV


----------



## killermunchies

5-meo-DALT seems to be quite a strange substance in that people seem to react very differently to it.  I can't imagine taking 300 mg, as 100 mg makes me insane, but in a good way.  The nausea does get annoying, but a tums usually takes care of it.  Personally, I think it would be a bad first psychedelic because it's quite trippy without being all that euphoric.  If someone wants to feel nice and see pretty colors, this isn't the substance for that.  However, I find 100 mg to be as strong as a moderate acid trip.  That's just for the strength of the experience though, as they feel quite different.


----------



## Black Coast King

killermunchies said:


> 5-meo-DALT seems to be quite a strange substance in that people seem to react very differently to it.  I can't imagine taking 300 mg, as 100 mg makes me insane, but in a good way.  The nausea does get annoying, but a tums usually takes care of it.  Personally, I think it would be a bad first psychedelic because it's quite trippy without being all that euphoric.  If someone wants to feel nice and see pretty colors, this isn't the substance for that.  However, I find 100 mg to be as strong as a moderate acid trip.  That's just for the strength of the experience though, as they feel quite different.


Yeah, like I said at 55 mg oral I was bordering on a +++, and I have experience with heavier psychedelics so I'm no newbie.  I have never experienced nausea on it and actually I have felt a fair amount of euphoria, not "HOLY SHIT I AM STARING INTO THE FACE OF GOD AND IT IS BEAUTIFUL" euphoria, but definitely a pronounced elevation in mood, perma-grin and all.  If I could guarantee someone the same effects I experience, I would consider 5-meo-dalt the perfect intro to psychedelics (rather than DMT which was mine, but that's a story for another day).

When I read things like what KingBlueTwista wrote, it's so different it makes me wonder if maybe the sources are suspect.  Other people may have gotten something with much less potency or purity than I did, or I might have gotten some different but related RC.


----------



## killermunchies

Black Coast King said:


> When I read things like what KingBlueTwista wrote, it's so different it makes me wonder if maybe the sources are suspect.  Other people may have gotten something with much less potency or purity than I did, or I might have gotten some different but related RC.



I'm suspecting that may be the case.  50 mg of the stuff I have gives threshold effects.  When Shulgin wrote about it, he described dosages in the 15-30 mg range if I remember correctly.  I think it is more likely that some batches are impure, rather than a completely different substance.  Vendors wouldn't gain much by marketing something else as 5-meo-DALT because DALT doesn't really have much of a reputation.  However, people posting here have reported wildly varying dosages and somewhat different effects.  

90 mg of the stuff I have makes me feel quite trippy and mildly euphoric with very minimal visuals.  It also makes me feel somewhat conflicted.  For example, I'll crave a cigarette, but as soon as I light it, I'm already sick of it.  Then I'll think I'm thirsty, find water repulsive, then I'll eat something and drink a whole bottle of water.  It's weird and good at the same time.  It seems some people here have similar experiences, yet some people feel completely different.  One poster here said it feels like MDMA to them.  Another person said it feels like 3 tabs of acid.  To me, it doesn't feel much like either.


----------



## Black Coast King

killermunchies said:


> I'm suspecting that may be the case.  50 mg of the stuff I have gives threshold effects.  When Shulgin wrote about it, he described dosages in the 15-30 mg range if I remember correctly.  I think it is more likely that some batches are impure, rather than a completely different substance.  Vendors wouldn't gain much by marketing something else as 5-meo-DALT because DALT doesn't really have much of a reputation.  However, people posting here have reported wildly varying dosages and somewhat different effects.


5-meo-dalt doesn't have much of a reputation, true, but that doesn't rule out vendors simply making shipping mistakes or trying to get rid of something they're not allowed to sell by labeling it as something else.  That doesn't seem likely on a large scale though, it's true.  Shulgin does talk about dosages in that range, and it's safe to say that he's reliable and working with very pure stuff.


----------



## chasing_s

given the erowid study's results (admittedly with only 2 samples) it seems highly likely that there is something other than 5-meo-dalt being sold as 5-meo-dalt.

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/5meo_dalt/5meo_dalt_article1.shtml


----------



## allium

Why is it highly unlikely? The quote from the article:


> However the sample purchased online contained no 5-MeO-DALT. The laboratory that did the testing could not identify the chemical with 100% certainty, but expert chemists agreed it was clearly a cathinone derivative and could be 4-fluoromethcathinone (flephedrone).


----------



## chasing_s

I said "highly likely".


----------



## Black Coast King

Interesting, I hadn't read that article before.  Seems like I'm lucky I got the good stuff.  It's too bad 5-meo-dalt is getting a reputation for being weak shit based on fake product, because I think it's great for lighter trips.


----------



## killermunchies

Well, my stuff certainly isn't a stimulant like flephedrone.  That's pretty bold of a vendor to try to pass off a cathinone as 5-meO-DALT, since they feel nothing alike.


----------



## allium

> I said "highly likely"


Ah, sorry. It is strange, but sometimes I misread words in such way.
Thanks for the article, btw.

I tried 5-MeO-DALT for the first time today, ~22mg orally. It was threshold dose, and I liked it, although I expected to get more pronounced effects. It felt like low-dose 2C-I(say, 3-5 mg), but much cleaner. There was mood lift, colors seem different and darker, almost no visuals - just a lot of white noise("static") in my visionary field. Also, 5-MeO-DALT provided very nice clearheadedness.


----------



## Black Coast King

Now _that_ sounds like the 5-meo-dalt I know.  22 mg is about threshold for me too.  Try a larger dose next time, it only gets better.  I normally do about 40 mg.


----------



## allium

^ Thank you for the advice. I would probably take a bit higher dose, 45-50 mg to get stronger effects.
Also, what do you think about nasal route for 5-MeO-DALT?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I always loved taking this one with my lady friend. 

Some really special moments.


----------



## Black Coast King

allium said:


> ^ Thank you for the advice. I would probably take a bit higher dose, 45-50 mg to get stronger effects.
> Also, what do you think about nasal route for 5-MeO-DALT?


I haven't tried it personally, but everything I've read has indicated nasal isn't worth it.  Oral seems to be the best ROA.  Also I wouldn't jump straight from 22 mg to more than double that - aim for somewhere in between first.


----------



## allium

> Also I wouldn't jump straight from 22 mg to more than double that - aim for somewhere in between first.


Well, I have only 150 mg left. I would like to try it again(with my girlfriend) and get full effects.Strong trip would be great
There were almost no side effects at this dose, and people often do more than 50 mg, so IMO 45 mg is a safe dose. 
It is very promising compound for me, and it is a bit disappointing that I ordered just 200 mg. If it would be good at higher doses, then I definetely will order 1 gram. And I am wondering, what is usual appearance of 5-MeO-DALT? My sample is very sticky powder, so it is hard to deal with.


----------



## Black Coast King

allium said:


> Well, I have only 150 mg left. I would like to try it again(with my girlfriend) and get full effects.Strong trip would be great
> There were almost no side effects at this dose, and people often do more than 50 mg, so IMO 45 mg is a safe dose.


Right, I've done up to 55 mg at once myself, but everyone reacts differently.  45 mg could very well be totally safe for you, but I'm just saying that it would probably be better to ease into it a bit, in case you experience any side effects.  Some people report nausea, and there is apparently a lot of fake or impure 5-meo-dalt going around.



allium said:


> It is very promising compound for me, and it is a bit disappointing that I ordered just 200 mg. If it would be good at higher doses, then I definetely will order 1 gram. And I am wondering, what is usual appearance of 5-MeO-DALT? My sample is very sticky powder, so it is hard to deal with.


Strange, mine is an off-white or very light beige powder, prone to a little bit of clumping but not really sticky at all.  It's supposedly freebase, though.


----------



## twelvesevndi

I got a gram of this stuff yesterday. The powder is white, clumpy, "sparkly", and on close inspection breaks down into short "needles." There was a small pocket of yellow discoloration in the bag.

I took ~15 mg and noticed effects similar to amphetamine but with a body load associated with psychedelics. I took another ~23 mg 1.5 hours after the initial dose. about an hour and a half later i was feeling real good, stroking my cat was amazing and the fur moving on her back looked really really cool. An hour after that i was back to baseline. No comedown or hangover to speak of. The body load was a bit much for the effects at this dose. Beer and cannabis were consumed before during and after. 

So far I would say that 'the mdma of tryptamines' isnt a bad description as it was more of a feeling/touch experience than a visual/mind-expanding thing...

might try ~35 mg with a couple friends who havent tried it before ...I think I'll recommend ~30 mg for them?


----------



## venzen

twelvesevndi said:


> I got a gram of this stuff yesterday. The powder is white, clumpy, "sparkly", and on close inspection breaks down into short "needles." There was a small pocket of yellow discoloration in the bag.



My sample looks very similar to this and has a similar dose/effects profile at the levels you mentioned (though I usually dose from 50mg-80mg). I wonder if this is the batch that is actually flephedrone. What's the taste like? Extremely bitter/tangy in a burning plastic kind of way?


----------



## allium

^ The described effects are similar to my experience. Though I never tried amphetamines, I agree that effects can be compared to other stimulants(but still different anyway). 3-FMC comes close, lol. 
I have both 3-FMC and 5-MeO-DALT HCl, so if your version is supposed to be HCl too, I could provide some potentially useful info about taste. 



> Strange, mine is an off-white or very light beige powder, prone to a little bit of clumping but not really sticky at all. It's supposedly freebase, though.


According to the vendor, mine is HCl and it is white. Also, I am glad that I got it not from the UK vendor, which I would avoid now.



> Right, I've done up to 55 mg at once myself, but everyone reacts differently. 45 mg could very well be totally safe for you, but I'm just saying that it would probably be better to ease into it a bit, in case you experience any side effects. Some people report nausea, and there is apparently a lot of fake or impure 5-meo-dalt going around.


Well, I was a little nauseated. But generally nausea isn't something I couldn't handle. Sometimes I vomit, but again this is not a big problem. Well, maybe I will follow your advice, it is always better not to incease dose very much. And if I had at least 300 mg or 5-MeO-DALT wasn't so short-acting, I would do ~35 mg. 

Also, few more words about my yesterday trial. Today I felt really good, it was a nice afterglow, and I noticed(and "processed") a lot more things around me than usual! Very happy feeling.


----------



## twelvesevndi

allium said:


> I agree that effects can be compared to other stimulants(but still different anyway). 3-FMC comes close, lol.
> I have both 3-FMC and 5-MeO-DALT HCl, so if your version is supposed to be HCl too, I could provide some potentially useful info about taste.



a description of any objective differences between the two would be great because i am also not sure what I have coz i've never tried a cathinone....


also, @penpal, do you find that adding DMAA makes a particularly big difference in your experience?


----------



## 777xog

I'm wondering if anyone can comment on this chart (attached).
I made it based on my experiences of dosing 5-MeO-DALT by drinking it compared to my most recent experience taking it in a capsule. I didn't expect the lines to be so different. I found the capsule method to cause more nausea - related to the 2nd come-up. My friends both experienced unpleasant nausea as well this way. 

However, drinking it I get no nausea at all. Also there's a very long after-glow associated with the capsule method, while drinking it leaves me feeling surprisingly normal after a few hours. This is all from the same batch of powder. Is this all just typical of the difference between drinking something and taking a capsule?

I've always thought this stuff would be great socially, but only if it was more predictable.


----------



## twelvesevndi

^^
I'm not really qualified to answer but I suspect that any drug you take in the 10s of milligrams would be absorbed more evenly and more rapidly by the body when in solution rather than in a clump in a capsule...that might not explain the "afterglow," however.


----------



## a tree

allium said:


> According to the vendor, mine is HCl and it is white. Also, I am glad that I got it not from the UK vendor, which I would avoid now.



hi
may i ask you why you woult avoid this UK vendor? does this vendor provide kratom and salvia too? if yes, i ordered some 5-meo-dalt at this shop few days ago...

is ist a good idea to make a solution, or does it loose its potency? what solvent would you recommend me?

sorry for the bad english


----------



## allium

^ Hi! Just because they had plenty of cathinones before(and after) ban. So it is possible that their 5-MeO-DALT can be cut with cathinones. It is pure speculation, and we have no other data to prove it besides erowid article(you can find it on previous page). Also erowid article mentiones *USA* vendor, and not UK. 

I live outside UK and EU. There are 5-MeO-DALT vendors ouside UK and EU, and I think I have better chances of getting real stuff from them. 
Oh, hopefully, we don't violate the rules. And I hope this helps. 

Anyway, please report back about 5-MeO-DALT quality and your experience with this substance. Not sure about other members, but personally I would like to hear your report



> is ist a good idea to make a solution, or does it loose its potency? what solvent would you recommend me


Well, if you have scales, you can make solution of small part of powder, so you won't lose large amout of this chemical. I can't coment specifically on 5-MeO-DALT solution and stability, but generally 5-MeO-T's are stable in water. Also, usually people here recommend to add some alcohol(at least ~17%) to prevent bacteria growth, and keep solution from the light.



> I'm wondering if anyone can comment on this chart (attached).


Nice chart, I liked it

I tried 5-MeO-DALT in capsule containing 22 mg, and noticed no second come-up, experience was very smooth, and it lasted around ~2.5 hours and , then nice afterglow followed. I felt this afterglow even at T+24:00.

Am I right, that all your trials with solution was done alone, and capsule trial was done with friends? If yes, then differences between curves can be explained by changes in set and setting. Set & setting play major role in the experience. For example, I had completely different experiences(in terms of come-up, bodyload, nausea and also trip duration & timing) with 2C-I and 2C-E. They are chemicals of different class, but I would extrapolate this to 5-MeO-DALT anyway. 

If you do further investigation of such strange difference, please report back with your results


----------



## 777xog

> Am I right, that all your trials with solution was done alone, and capsule trial was done with friends? If yes, then differences between curves can be explained by changes in set and setting. Set & setting play major role in the experience. For example, I had completely different experiences(in terms of come-up, bodyload, nausea and also trip duration & timing) with 2C-I and 2C-E. They are chemicals of different class, but I would extrapolate this to 5-MeO-DALT anyway.



Yes, the solution trips were solo, but come to think of it, there are some other variables I'm leaving out. To be more specific, let me list the 4 separate trips I've had with 5-MeO-DALT.

1. 40mg taken in a solution. Solo trip. Represented by the RED line in my graph.
2. 35mg taken in a capsule, WITH 35mg of 2C-C taken in a solution. The curve of this one also had a long duration (7 hours), followed by a long afterglow. Solo trip.
3. 40mg taken in a solution. Solo trip. Represented by the RED line in my graph.
4. 50mg taken in a capsule. Group trip. Represented by the BLUE line in my graph.

Certainly not the best set of cases for figuring this out. Variables galore. I first attributed the long duration/afterglow of trip #2 to be a result of the combination aspect, but trip #4 makes me think it was related to the capsule.

Another interesting thing about trip #4 - shortly before the 2nd comeup, we all ate a pear (on otherwise empty stomachs). I've never heard of pear juice acting as a MAOI though, and it wouldn't be my first time eating fruit while tripping on 5-MeO-DALT.

For the science aspect of it, I'm thinking I might take 40mg of 5-MeO-DALT in a capsule, solo, and see how it goes. Best to rule out the 40mg/50mg discrepancy. Will report back in a week or so, once I find time for this :D


----------



## a tree

thanks a lot, allium. your post really helped me.
i´ll report my experiences here as soon as i have tried it. i hope i can test it within the next 10 days.


----------



## Silverfox

777xog said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can comment on this chart (attached).
> I made it based on my experiences of dosing 5-MeO-DALT by drinking it compared to my most recent experience taking it in a capsule. I didn't expect the lines to be so different. I found the capsule method to cause more nausea - related to the 2nd come-up. My friends both experienced unpleasant nausea as well this way.
> 
> However, drinking it I get no nausea at all. Also there's a very long after-glow associated with the capsule method, while drinking it leaves me feeling surprisingly normal after a few hours. This is all from the same batch of powder. Is this all just typical of the difference between drinking something and taking a capsule?
> 
> I've always thought this stuff would be great socially, but only if it was more predictable.



That's a nice graph! the only thing that I find surprising is the time before the effects became apparent. When I have dabbed 5-MeO-DALT or taken it in solution I have come up very quickly, first alerts after 15 minutes and then fully up in 30 to 45 minutes. In a capsule I have had the same rushy come up but delayed by the time (I guess) it takes the capsule to dissolve. The only time that I ever experienced nausea was when I combined it with alcohol and a joint, and that was just a whitey that passed after 10 minutes. I find it OK socially at around 30mg if you are with a few others who are on the same level and at 15 to 20mg I can fly solo without any discomfort.


----------



## Black Coast King

I've always just dumped the powder right into my mouth and washed it down with something.  It doesn't taste good, but it's not awful compared to other things.  My experiences generally look a lot more like the red line in that graph, with a gradual come-up that starts quickly.  No nausea or anything, which is great because nausea tends to be a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## 777xog

I had a chance to do some more testing today 
(There was a chance of the storm in FL knocking out power, so I figured I might as well find something to do in case the lights go out)

This time it was *50mg semi-dissolved in water*. It's more of a mixture really. It doesn't taste terrible at first, but it's the residue left on your tongue AFTER drinking which really sucks. Breathing air tastes nasty until mouth enzymes do their thing to get rid of it.

8:10pm - Drank it
8:20 - First alerts
8:25 - Feeling altered now
8:45 - Reached the plateau around this point
10:38 - Comedown has started by now
11:38 - Basically back to baseline

So now that I have taken it at 50mg both ways, I can make a fairer comparison. There was no nausea to speak of. Stimulating, but in a good way. Otherwise, no bodyload. I'll admit, the nausea previously could have been due in part to uneasy feelings in a different setting, but I'm pretty confident it was somewhat due to the capsule method. 

I also found myself feeling rather social this time. Talked to a few friends online. Early on in the trip, I couldn't help but dance and move around. I could agree to calling it the MDMA of tryptamines.

Lesson learned: Drink it! 
Smooth comeup, and short enough for a weekday trip.


----------



## allium

^ I took it in capsule, and noticed some slight nausea. 
I will take it in solution in the coming days and report back

Also, regarding tastes of 3-FMC and 5-MeO-DALT - I didn't find any significant difference between them. They both tasted bitter, and different. But I can't tell how to dinstinguish them. Also, regarding objective differences between cathinones and 5-MeO-DALT, heart rate can be used for dinstinguishing. After taking a stimulant, I clearly feel that my heart speeds up. I didn't feel similar effect on 5-MeO-DALT(though this is not really objective, I didn't measured it).


----------



## Listening

Just to add to the list of different effects people seem to get from this substance: 65mg, in a capsule, had me _very _nauseous, lying on the floor and unable to get away from the toilet for a good 30 minutes. (Didn't end up throwing up though.)

After that, things were nice, but very mild: A (minor) tryptamine visual distortion, and a psychedelic mindset. To make things feel good though, I needed pot. Still a very mild, but nice psychedelic place. Enabled some creativity. Mostly down in under 2 hours.

Seems like a  bad payoff for me in terms of comeup vs trip. For what it's worth, I got my stuff a while ago from a vendor that no longer sells mg amounts. Maybe I'll test it.


----------



## 777xog

Listening said:


> Just to add to the list of different effects people seem to get from this substance: 65mg, in a capsule, had me _very _nauseous, lying on the floor and unable to get away from the toilet for a good 30 minutes.
> 
> After that, things were nice, but very mild: A (minor) tryptamine visual distortion, and a psychedelic mindset. To make things feel good though, I needed pot. Still a very mild, but nice psychedelic place. Enabled some creativity. Mostly down in under 2 hours.
> 
> Seems like a  bad payoff for me in terms of comeup vs trip. For what it's worth, I got my stuff a while ago from a vendor that on longer sells mg amounts. Maybe I'll test it.



Try drinking it if you do it again. 

This is actually the only RC I've ever taken in a capsule. Now I'm kinda hesitant to take anything else that way for fear of rough come-ups. 
(Even though methylone tastes sooooo baaaaad)


----------



## allium

^ I always use Cola, or fruit juice, or tea or something else to hide bad taste. Even 250 ml of water with dissolved chemical don't taste so bad usually.


----------



## maddog 11

does anybody know if this shows up in drug tests ? or how long it will be out of your system ? thanks


----------



## 777xog

maddog 11 said:


> does anybody know if this shows up in drug tests ? or how long it will be out of your system ? thanks



Is 5-MeO-DALT tested for specifically? Not a snowball's chance in hell.
What I've heard is that testing for psychedelics in general is very rare unless there's a reason to do so. Even in those cases, the only way it would come up is if it happens to metabolize in a similar way to psilocin.

See this Erowid page:
http://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/testing/testing_info1.shtml


----------



## maddog 11

thanks, so i shud b ok if i get i drug test at wrk then ?


----------



## RedBaron

I recently received my 5-meo-dalt. I have had fun experimenting with it.
The first time I tried it, I took 20mg. It seemed like a good starting point from what I had read, just in case I had a strong batch. I could barely feel something happening. Then 20mg more, feeling better, then 15mg more, all about 30 min apart. It was a pretty trippy experience. Good body buzz, lots of stimulation, semi-trippy thoughts (not too deep or crazy), and interesting visuals. The visuals reminded me of inhalant visuals in a way (strobing, and dots swimming around).
After that, I tried it at a 40mg dose, which felt like a good dose, but on the verge of being "too much" (I say that in quotes because dalt isn't very strong, but I can tell when I'm past the optimal dose because it becomes slightly uncomfortable).
I tried 30mg and didn't feel much. I want to try 35mg to see if that will be the perfect dose for me, but 40mg might be it.


----------



## killermunchies

maddog 11 said:


> does anybody know if this shows up in drug tests ? or how long it will be out of your system ? thanks



I'm currently being drug tested and have used 5-meO-DALT the night before getting tested without anything showing.  I have a 7 panel test that tests for THC, cocaine, amphetamine, MDMA, opiates, oxycontin, and buprenorphine.


----------



## RedBaron

Tryptamines are not tested for on standard drug tests.


----------



## twelvesevndi

60 mg oral seems good for music appreciation and dancing energy. dont expect visuals or introspection though.

also seems to create a huge void in the gut which seem to want to take in every experience (and food) in the universe. maybe just a magnification of the cannabis?


----------



## venzen

twelvesevndi said:


> 60 mg oral seems good for music appreciation and dancing energy. dont expect visuals or introspection though.
> 
> also seems to create a huge void in the gut which seem to want to take in every experience (and food) in the universe. maybe just a magnification of the cannabis?


Combining this drug with cannabis does give me _the hunger_ like no other.


----------



## Junglisticman

*5 meo dalt*

I recently recieved 200mg in the post was clueless as to the dosage so I placed the full 200mg in a rizzla and swallowed it with coca cola sat bak watching family guy for around two hours with no effect until the Colors on the tv became very vivid then all of a sudden booom it hit me like a train the visuals were extremely intense and impossible to control I became very hot and started to panic at around  the 1 hour stage everything became very glitchy and the visuals got worse and worse I'd certainly recommend taking this substance with a friend and at around half the dosage or less maybe 75mg would have been enjoyable trip lasted around 5 hours but was most intense go around an hour if anyone needs a full report let me know and I'll give u scrub down jus please be cautious of ur dosage!!!


----------



## kingme

Junglisticman said:


> I recently recieved 200mg in the post was clueless as to the dosage so I placed the full 200mg in a rizzla and swallowed it with coca cola



not to be mean or anything, but getting something in the post and downing the whole thing without checking the dose (or even if it is the substance ordered).... thats just irresponsible (and potentially dangerous). 

i remember reading about a 400mg trip report that was also quite horrid for those involved. might be useful (and a lesson to others) if you posted the whole trip. 

glad you're safe. keep it that way


----------



## allium

^ Yes, it is definitely not a good way of dosing. Imagine what could happen if it were 200 mg of 2C-E


----------



## RedBaron

20mg barely produced effects.
40mg seemed like an ideal dose of my stuff.
55mg seemed a little too strong for my tastes. (increased side effects with not much more good mental effects)

Good body buzz, and not too hard on the mind. Slight hangover the next day, but better than other, more popular tripping drugs. Seems like a good weeknight trip.


----------



## PhyllipThylamine

This stuff sounds interesting... what I'd like is an aMT-like compound that comes on alot quicker & goes away alot quicker... is this what I'm looking for? hmmmmm


----------



## Silverfox

PhyllipThylamine said:


> This stuff sounds interesting... what I'd like is an aMT-like compound that comes on alot quicker & goes away alot quicker... is this what I'm looking for? hmmmmm



In my experience this is exactly what you are looking for. I wouldn't go so far as describing it as AMT-lite but if you take it you'll know what I mean. I've never taken enough to get full-on visuals but the psychedelic head space is certainly there within 30 to 45 minutes, and the come up is one of the fastest I've ever had from an orally-active drug. With a dose of 20 to 50 mg you should be fully back to earth within 4 hours of taking it and probably functional within 3.


----------



## PhyllipThylamine

This is exactly the impression I'm getting about 5-meo-dalt & is what makes me curious about it. I shall have to try & lay my sticky little mitts on some of this, thanks foxy!


----------



## twelvesevndi

should be a bit less intense than amt...

side-effects starts to outweigh benefits at around 70-80 mgs oral.


i would recommended against redosing in a night


----------



## Silverfox

twelvesevndi said:


> should be a bit less intense than amt...
> 
> side-effects starts to outweigh benefits at around 70-80 mgs oral.
> 
> 
> i would recommended against redosing in a night



Agreed. I've never felt any urge to redose, it has always felt like a complete package to me and when it's done it's done and the come down is gentle. If you want to get mashed up over several hours this is not the substance to be taking.


----------



## Tom Malice

Does anyone know how fast this stuff would degrade if not stored properly? I just dosed 200mgs about 45mins ago, and im just starting to feel some mild effects now. I know that this isnt a bunk batch because I had smoked 10mgs a month ago and felt the effects associated with it. Maybe I haven't given it enough time to kick in? The buzz right now is pretty nice though, increased music appreciation, sense of wellbeing and mild euphoria.


----------



## allium

^ From what I know, 5-MeO-T's are pretty stable compounds, so I think 5-MeO-DALT should be stable too.
But I may be wrong.



> Maybe I haven't given it enough time to kick in?


45 minutes should be enough to start feeling the effects. Maybe you have tolerance? When was your last psychedelic trip?

BTW, the effects are sound like normal 5-MeO-DALT experience. Are you sure you took 200 mg?


----------



## Tom Malice

Ahhh okay I definitely didnt give it enough time to kick in fully, mabe it was because of the parachute. TH last time I had done a psych was 2 weeks ago, which was a mild dalt 40-70mg trip. I was too impatient so i doses about 2 50mgs straight no parachute or water. As soon as I swallowed them the effects of the 200mg started kicking in intensely. Very nice open eye visuals, i didnt bother to notice te closed eye ones. It was a real in your face trip. The comeup was also vert intense. At the peak it felt like what I imagine candy flipping would feel like, i was rolling around in my bed stretching and just ejoying all the pleasurable sensations. There was mild muscle tension occasionally in parts of my body, that getting up and stretching helped
They peak lasted about an a hour and lesser effects continued for an hour until the 2 other doses kicked iin, then in was back to in-your-face-intense candyflipping feeling. Very weird comeup but very enjoyable once you break past it. WOuld be amazing for sex, wish i had been with my girlfriend at the time :/


----------



## smitty823j

*5meo-dalt confusion*

I have been investigating this chem for a couple of weeks. Trying to get some idea of dosage. The information out there is all over the place..I. have seen reports stating as little as 6mg yet have found a report from someone who says he dosed 100mg per hour for 5 hours. I have seen reports of doses up to 200mg
What I  have is the salt. I assume this chem can be taken orally. I have not seen a report saying that it is not orally active.

I am looking for some feedback as to the correct oral dosing range.
Thanks


----------



## kingme

erowid is a good place to start.... as for individual dose... i think you have to do your own research, maybe a little more than what you did.

because then you will see that many just start low, usually at what tihkal or similar souces speak of, and then increase as they see fit. there are many trip reports indeed, and some take reseach to the extreme, but there is some good indications at what the proper dosages are for this, as it is one of the more common chems out there...

and not to seem like a big tease, just some useful info.
http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/5meo_dalt/5meo_dalt_info1.shtml
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=146249

you will also see that most doses are under ~60mg, but over 10mg.

do not go for extreme doses, try to get to know the substance. you never know what the vendor sent for sure, nor what the current batch potency is. 
try to stay safe


----------



## smitty823j

I follow what you're saying. And I usually do stick with Tihkal or Pihkal.  What caused me to post this thread is the huge disparity in the info.  Can't wrap my mind around the idea that something active in the 20mg range is doabe ...without some unpleasant memories..at 200mg or survivable at 500


----------



## kingme

it isnt that uncommon actually (and unfortunately). some people either mistakenly or stupidly decide to take huge doses of chems and then tell their stories, so that others may learn from their mistakes. There are reports of people ingesting upwards of 150mg of 2ce and coming out ok in the end. But just because there are some stories like this doesnt mean the doseage is changed. the individual tolerance and sensitivity to chem is also quite variable.

The disparity is artificially enhanced by the fact that the majority of users, in the low-normal dose range, dont write reports, either separate or in the dedicated threads, so a lot of average trips get lost.

that being said, start low. see what the potency is, see what the effects are, and then try to compare the effects profile with other reports, to see where you stand. a little patience goes a long way


----------



## Gormur

Sounds interesting enough as a potentiator. I bet it'd go nicely with AM-2201


----------



## allium

5-MeO-DALT isn't strong psychedelic at 15-30 mg, it gives me enjoyable feeling of well-being, slight visuals and empathy. I am sure, many people prefer stronger trips, so there is nothing surprising that they do high doses. 

Also, there was the report of cathinones being sold as 5-MeO-DALT, there were reports of other chemical being sold mislabeled. So I wouldn't be surprised if some of 5-MeO-DALT on the market is cut with something else(or isn't 5-MeO-DALT at all).

Anyhow, it is wise to start low, I'd recommend to start in 20-30 mg range, especially if you prefer dosage ranger from PiHKAL/TiHKAL.


----------



## kingme

always wondered why some need over 100mg to get a trip out of this chemical, while others enjoy it at under 50. i wonder if it is batch quality, or maybe personal sensitivity/ tolerance or maybe just what people expect from it? (for instance some want a full on trip with visuals and psychedelia, while others prefer/ expect mellowness and gentle patters with only mild psychedelia)

and as a potentiator... little experience with it, but it does go well smoked during longer acting chems just to perk up a trip on the comedown


----------



## smitty823j

All very helpful
Thank you


----------



## PhyllipThylamine

I'm also testing this compound at the moment.

I started smoking small hits, perhaps 1mg - 3mg sprinkled on very weak Thai weed. Using weak herb helps identify the 5-meo-dalt hit from the marijuana hit. Smoked hits were ermmm odd. Tryptamine headspace, sometimes quite intense & not necessarilly pleasant, but not unpleasantly evil or anything. Just... tense around the head & neck. Eventually an accurately measured 5mg dose was smoked on two or 3 bongs. This caused a greater effect but similar as I've just described with perhaps a little stimulation present. None of these effects lasted more than a few minutes. No visuals obvious.

Later, some weekends later a trial dose sublingual of 20mgs was eaten. No effects were noticed.

Most recent effort was an eaten dose of 30mgs. At last, an effect! Tryptamine headspace within 25 minutes. Nasuea set in at about the 20 - 25 min mark. Very subtle visual effects became present at the same time. Nausea eased with small spliff but wasn't paricularly intense or longlasting to start with. The subtle psychedelia eased by the 1 hour point. Methoxetamine was insufflated at 10mgs & seemed a little different to usual so I suspect a subtle synergy was present with these two substances.

Next experiments planned to be 50mg in 2 x 25mg doses probably 30 mins to 1 hour apart so as to increase effects but also mitigate nausea (as in my 2c-xx). If this isn't suitably psychedelic I plan 3 x 30mg doses to see where that leads. I will report when this data is available.

 Happy Travels


----------



## tails

I was wondering if anyone else has shared my experience with this substance.  Over the past three weeks I have been dosing valium, marijuana, four JWHs, and MDPV in relative moderation.  During this time I have tried 5-meo-DALT four times, and have not been able to achieve an experience with even remotely consistent effects in each trial.

During these trials I was twice intoxicated by MDPV, and all four times intoxicated by some random mix of CB agonists (as always).  All four doses were smoked, and in the 10-20mg range.



On a low dose of PV, well rested, I smoked about 10mg and experienced the tryptamine body rush, lightheadedness, and a positive mood lift.  Music remained enjoyable and the body load was neither pleasant nor unbearable.  I was unimpressed, and set it aside.

Far later that night (ie: at 5:45am, im sure you PV users can relate hah), after coming down almost entirely from the PV I reached for the DALT instead of the JWH, to see what would happen.  I smoked about the same dose, felt the body rush, and just as though I had taken a moderate hit of DMT, powerful open eyed tryptamine visuals set in almost immediately.  This caught me way off guard, but I have -a lot- of psychadelic experience, and quickly accepted the trip.  After five minutes, the visuals remained strong enough that I was not enjoying the computer, so I went and took a shower.  Everything was fine and dandy, low end MDA type feelings with stronger visuals.  After about 30 minutes I was back to baseline and felt fine.  After this one I thought -wow- maybe this stuff does have some positive use.

Feeling rather lucid, I took a 5mg valium, smoked a bowl and headed into work for the day.  After I returned home I figured the sleep deprivation must have triggered the visuals before, and was excited to experience a strong, short trip before I went to bed.  I measured out a slightly larger dose and smoked it.  I got a strong body rush, got the tryptamine lightheadedness, aaaaand thats it.  The body rush was not a good feeling really, and there was no mood lift or visual alteration whatsoever.  The tryptamine feeling wore off after about 30 minutes, left me with a nasty headache, and I decided to hit the hay.  Underwhelming.

The next day, on my day off, I woke up and decided I would try the drug with less factors influencing my experience.  I smoked a bowl of good bud, and then hit about the same amount of DALT as the third time.  Tryptamine body rush, mood lift, lightheadedness, and OW splitting headache.  No visual alteration.  I uncomfortably waited out the drug's effects, which again left me with a bad headache like my third trial had.  I was very suprised by the situation, and went back to bed for a bit.



If you actually made it this far, thanks for reading - I'm terribly bored at work.

What I do not understand, is that I had the most positive experience with this drug when I should have had the worst, and visa-versa.  Does anyone have any insight into what might affect this drug's ability to induce OEVs?  The remainder has been sitting in my closet for a week now, and I'm going to give it another run when I get home, but I just found these experiences to be particularly bizzare and perhaps noteworthy.  When I used LSD I used to get unbelievable CEVs, but got positively none with this substance.  How strange.  I will report back after my experience today, as I have not taken PV in four days, and may find that changes things. Hmm...

Edit: Sorry btw I did not RTFT if this has been discussed. ~_~


----------



## The_Dubstep_Lord

tails said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has shared my experience with this substance.  Over the past three weeks I have been dosing valium, marijuana, four JWHs, and MDPV in relative moderation.  During this time I have tried 5-meo-DALT four times, and have not been able to achieve an experience with even remotely consistent effects in each trial.
> 
> During these trials I was twice intoxicated by MDPV, and all four times intoxicated by some random mix of CB agonists (as always).  All four doses were smoked, and in the 10-20mg range.
> 
> 
> 
> On a low dose of PV, well rested, I smoked about 10mg and experienced the tryptamine body rush, lightheadedness, and a positive mood lift.  Music remained enjoyable and the body load was neither pleasant nor unbearable.  I was unimpressed, and set it aside.
> 
> Far later that night (ie: at 5:45am, im sure you PV users can relate hah), after coming down almost entirely from the PV I reached for the DALT instead of the JWH, to see what would happen.  I smoked about the same dose, felt the body rush, and just as though I had taken a moderate hit of DMT, powerful open eyed tryptamine visuals set in almost immediately.  This caught me way off guard, but I have -a lot- of psychadelic experience, and quickly accepted the trip.  After five minutes, the visuals remained strong enough that I was not enjoying the computer, so I went and took a shower.  Everything was fine and dandy, low end MDA type feelings with stronger visuals.  After about 30 minutes I was back to baseline and felt fine.  After this one I thought -wow- maybe this stuff does have some positive use.
> 
> Feeling rather lucid, I took a 5mg valium, smoked a bowl and headed into work for the day.  After I returned home I figured the sleep deprivation must have triggered the visuals before, and was excited to experience a strong, short trip before I went to bed.  I measured out a slightly larger dose and smoked it.  I got a strong body rush, got the tryptamine lightheadedness, aaaaand thats it.  The body rush was not a good feeling really, and there was no mood lift or visual alteration whatsoever.  The tryptamine feeling wore off after about 30 minutes, left me with a nasty headache, and I decided to hit the hay.  Underwhelming.
> 
> The next day, on my day off, I woke up and decided I would try the drug with less factors influencing my experience.  I smoked a bowl of good bud, and then hit about the same amount of DALT as the third time.  Tryptamine body rush, mood lift, lightheadedness, and OW splitting headache.  No visual alteration.  I uncomfortably waited out the drug's effects, which again left me with a bad headache like my third trial had.  I was very suprised by the situation, and went back to bed for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually made it this far, thanks for reading - I'm terribly bored at work.
> 
> What I do not understand, is that I had the most positive experience with this drug when I should have had the worst, and visa-versa.  Does anyone have any insight into what might affect this drug's ability to induce OEVs?  The remainder has been sitting in my closet for a week now, and I'm going to give it another run when I get home, but I just found these experiences to be particularly bizzare and perhaps noteworthy.  When I used LSD I used to get unbelievable CEVs, but got positively none with this substance.  How strange.  I will report back after my experience today, as I have not taken PV in four days, and may find that changes things. Hmm...
> 
> Edit: Sorry btw I did not RTFT if this has been discussed. ~_~




Man last time i had some DALT this is what i did....I found low-medium doses of 5-meo-dalt vaped was amazing while on MDPV. The only thing i can describe are the awesome "vibrations" i felt instantly after hitting the dalt. I always mix jwh with whatever im using after i have experienced its solo effects.

On a side note when i insuflatted and took the same Dalt orally as a test round, some real negitive effects were produced including strong anxiety and very intense heart rate


----------



## Solipsis

Merged in thread about confusion


----------



## smitty823j

The_Dubstep_Lord said:


> ......
> 
> On a side note when i insuflatted and took the same Dalt orally as a test round, some real negitive effects were produced including strong anxiety and very intense heart rate



I recently read this thread from the beginning.. I have seen a few comments about this effect.  Be careful folks....you only have one heart...


----------



## allium

^ Many folks get tachycardia and arrhytmia from stims or 5-MeO-T's and they are alright. Your heart race can be really intense when you are anxious about it.  
Also, did he combined 5-MeO-DALT with MDPV when he got described effects(or was it 5-MeO-DALT alone)?


----------



## smitty823j

That having been said...after reading this thread I am no less confused.  This certainly is an interesting chemical....The dosing is all over the place....to MAOI or not to MAOI...What ROA is best?
Unlike something like 2cp .......my favorite RC...this one is all over the place.  With 2cp the dose is the dose...The ROA for 2cp for what I imagine is 90 or more percent of us is oral...again this when it comes to ROA this one is all over the place....
Some describe it as a lightweight while others are comparing it to DMT and 5meo-dmt..neither of which anyone would call a lightweight.
Seems that the only thing to do is...well to do what this whole thing is about...
RESEARCH!
Extensive research.

a question has come up as I read.  I understand that folks have smoked the hcl salt..sprinkled over something in a pipe.  Do I want a very hot flame like a torch or a cooler flame like a Bic lighter.  Do I want to keep the flame right on it and burn it hard or hover over it and let it burn slower?  Replies would be nice..if not..well..I will research that too.


----------



## Chemical Wizard

I just tried a trial dose of this compound today.  8 mgs was weighed up, dumped onto a mirror, and then split into 8 piles.  Some of the piles were noticeable larger than the other piles.

The 5-meo-DALT was very very white in color, and sparkled in the sunlight.  The crystals looked like little tiny white needles, very very small in size, but their needle-like appearance is very uniform throughout the batch.  A very pretty chemical I must say.  It also is very sticky, it sticks to everything it touches, even leaving little white needle-trails down the side of the vial when a tiny chunk falls down the side of the vial.  

The powder clumps and flakes, and seems dry and crunchy, not wet and sticky...even though it's seems to stick to everything.  

I started by snorting the two smallest piles.  No burn, no drip.  Didn't notice anything at all.  Which is what I was expecting and hoping for from snorting such a small amount.  after 15 minutes, I was certain I did not accidentally get a 2C-X product (since there was no intense pain from insufflation and I wasn't feeling threshold effects, as you would from snorting 1 mg of 2C-anything).

So 15 minutes after the first bump, I snort the next two biggest piles.  I notice a little tiny something.  I finish doing some chores around the house and notice the littttttle tiniest slight bit of nausea that may or may not have been from the 5-meo-DALT, (as i have only ingested coffee so far today, so that could very well alone explain small fleeting feelings of nausea). I smoke a single bowl of marijuana in a pipe.  No more trace of nausea.  It seems like a pretty benign compound, so i finish snorting off the remainder of the 8 mgs.

Right now, approximately 45 minutes later after the first bump, I feel very slightly physically stimulated, but my mind seems to have a rather subtle, but noticeable stimulated quality.  I noticed as soon as I began writing this report that words seems to come a little bit easier than normal, to the point of being rambly.  I am kind of rambly to being with anyways.

It was difficult to define the chronology of the this experience, and I would say that I reached not higher on the Shulgin scale than a +.  It was a very subtle but noticeable trip, and I could see how at higher doses it would keep it's subtly.

I could feel the drug in me doing something, but it really lacked the feeling of "something BIG is going to happen", like all my experiences with threshold doses of 5-meo-DMT.  Even 5-meo-mipt has more of a wallop at threshold doses than this one.

Having said that, I am a firm beleiver that all psychedelic drugs have the potential to induce extremely powerful experience, even so called "weak ones".  I think putting expectations on the psychedelic experience is not a wise move.  If you expect something to be weak all the time, and then find yourself having an unexpectedly strong trip one day - try not to be too suprised.  It's just in their nature to expand your mind.  I've got a little "thing" i tell myself about trips. Just a little axiom I came up with after years of dabbling with psychedelic drugs, but it's something along the lines of "you don't choose your trips, your trips choose you". 

And what I mean by that is, even when you take a big dose of a strong psychedelic, you don't always get a powerful experience.  I've always found there to be a somewhat "mystical" feeling to when my really strong trips actually occur.  And they don't always coincide with the times that I have ingested lots of drugs.  Annnnnyways....

I enjoy subtly in the psychedelic experince.  I've always been fascinated by short lasting, or relatively mild psychedelics.  This one is both.  Next time I attempt to use 5-meo-DALT, I will retry 8 mgs insufflated, only this time all at once, and I will keep notes during the experince, so that I may create a more detailed trip report.


----------



## smitty823j

8mg..200mg...what a range.
Any advice on my smoking question?


----------



## allium

^ I never smoked chemicals, so I can't really tell you anything about it. 



> 8mg..200mg...what a range.


Yeah, 5-MeO-DALT has really wide dosage range. Better start low! 

^^ Great report, Chemical Wizard! 



> and then find yourself having an unexpectedly strong trip one day - try not to be too suprised


I had the most powerful trips when I didn't expected much! Also, they were the most beatiful and profound trips. 

I think I share most of your thoughts in the second part of your post.


----------



## Chemical Wizard

I must note how easy this compound is to insufflate.  8 mgs snorted over a small stretch of time was barely noticeable at all.   I'm not sure what larger doses would be like if you snorted them all at once, but just the little bit that I insufflated was soooo smooth.

There was a faint unpleasant taste as the experince wore on, and maybe the faintest of faint irritation, but it was exceptionally easy on the nose.

I don't think i'll use insufflation an a regular way of dosing though.  Snorting strange chemical freebases just seems weird to me.


----------



## Tom Malice

I've never had any luck with railing DALT. My friend, girlfriend and I all snorted 50mgs and felt nothing. Smoking worked fine, putting about 5mgs on some passionflower and smoking the bowl lead to a feeling similar to a + acid buzz, but with an extremely sped up heartrate. 
I'd highly recommend dosing it over any other method. High doses orally are intense but quite enjoyable. At 200mgs orally taken the peak hit hard and was almost overwhelming, but once its settled in the buzz is very similar to candy flipping, I was getting nice visuals, and everything felt amazing, although there was no feelings of empathy.
Dont start with a dose that high obviously to anyone trying it out for the first time, but for those with some experience with it i'd highly recommend giving a high dose a try, it was definitely a +++.


----------



## twelvesevndi

i had so many people come up to me looking for drugs at the last party i went to, and i have so few reasons to use this particular substance, that i feel like giving away doses next time to the poor souls who cant find anything...

obviously ill explain the drug thoroughly to whoever...and im not trying to make any money so there wont be any 'pushing' involved, nor any monetary transaction whatsoever.

any advice on distribution?

i was thinking initially that i would do 35 mg wraps...but i think some people have reported that as being far too much.

has anyone ever found 20 mg to be too much?

i'm thinking i could give someone 2 20 mg wraps and say take one now and the other in an hour and half if you're not good.


or is this just unreasonable?


----------



## kingme

i dont think one is allowed to ask advice on how to break laws here in bl... also, if you plan to share, share your knowledge too and let them coose their own doses. that would seem fairest to me. 

back on topic, its been a while since ive had this chem. im actually sorry i ve left it behind, gave me some nice mellow times, too bad it affects tolerance to other substances, or else id use it a lot mroe often


----------



## twelvesevndi

kingme said:


> i dont think one is allowed to ask advice on how to break laws here in bl... also, if you plan to share, share your knowledge too and let them coose their own doses. that would seem fairest to me.



i dunno how hard i can say this: no $ involved! 
i want to share. the sharing of knowledge is an absolute prerequisite to the sharing of the chemical. 

the point is i cant take a scale to the club so whats the best mg unit to pack it into? 


and/or am i just being too optimistic and i should just not give RCs to people?


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

Question - how do I eyeball a dose of this, or use a penny, dime, some item, to measure how many grams I'm taking? I don't have a scale.


----------



## tBirdee

^There is pretty much no way you can accurately eyeball it; you need a scale and/or liquid measurement.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

what kind of scale? like the digital kind you use to weigh pot? And how do I know how many mgs it is....probably a stupid question...will it say ie. 35mgs when its weighs 35mgs out?


----------



## allium

^ Right, it just displays how much mg is weight.

But you need at least 0.01g scales, better 0.001. 
Gemini-20 are often recommended because they provide good accuracy at the good price.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

Hm, k. This is taking place tomorrow, so I gotta find a scale fast. Do digital kitchen scales weigh out to .01 usually?


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

Well, I realized I can get a digital scale at the smoke shop. Duh. /idiot

I've done plenty of shit before, but never stuff that I have to measure out in powder form. I'll be sure to post my results. I plan to start with 20mg, then go up as needed.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

You know your smoke shop is awesome when they take out the scale and make sure it works before they sell it to you  :D


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

I received the stuff, and I must say its beautiful. White, sparkly, exactly as chemical wizard described it. I'm going to dose it when I get home, with a trip sitter just in case, although I'm not new to psychedelics. I'm unsure which ROA to use though, I'm leaning towards snorting. Thoughts?


----------



## allium

^ I saw some recommendation against snorting in this thread, so I would recommend oral. Don't expect powerful effects from this chemical, it is a borderline psychedelic, but nice and pleasant. Trip sitter is not really necessary, but I am pretty sure that this chemical is better when ther is someone else to talk with. 

Good luck, hopefully you'll like it.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

Why wasn't snorting recommended? Just wonderimg. I've seen mixed reviews on that ROA, no negative ones on oral though...

Yeah, a trip sitter isn't really needed. My buddy was all like OMG I WANNNA WATCH YOU...so if I don't freak out...whicch I won't..lol...he wants to try it.


----------



## alantis360

This chem was pretty intense in the 100-200 mg range and especially when smoking some on the peak of that.


----------



## Chemical Wizard

Snorting 8 mgs produced threshold effects.

This chemical sounds very bio-available when you eat it.

I will definitely be trying oral next time with 5-meo-dalt.  Probably 10 mgs, just to see what's up at that dose.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

I took 16mgs.....holy fuck. that's all I have to say. I've come down now, 2 hrs later....definitely a psychedelic, it is. Shit was morphing, like my gravity field was being probed. Watching tv, the sensatory overload was overwhelming. I clung to my friend's cat for dear life, puked 3 times cause I had a panic attack on the come up, caused by my friend joking about me ODing...asshole. I feel like my brain was broken, yet I'd do it again. In fact, I think I will do it again. Smoking or snorting though.


----------



## allium

^ Wow! 

Are you sure it wasn't 2C-E or something else? 5-MeO-DALT is pretty mellow, causes few to none visuals(like other 5-MeO-T's). 
If it is 5-MeO-DALT, you had a very strange and uncommon reaction to it.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

I don't know dude, what does 5-meo-dalt usually taste like? What does 2C-E taste like?

This stuff had very little chemical taste, just made my mouth a little numb, tasted sorta metallic, but not incredibly so. Bitter.

Also, I feel sorta tired afterwards....but could that be because its a tryptamine?


----------



## kingme

zombiesarepeaceful said:


> I don't know dude, what does 5-meo-dalt usually taste like? What does 2C-E taste like?
> 
> This stuff had very little chemical taste, just made my mouth a little numb, tasted sorta metallic, but not incredibly so. Bitter.
> 
> Also, I feel sorta tired afterwards....but could that be because its a tryptamine?



they all seem distinct in taste, but very hard to describe. they are all chemically and plasticky 

feeling tired is normal after intense psychedelic experiences. it is not because it is a tryptamine.

i hear this chem most oftenly is taken orally (very bio available, fast onset), and again, people are against snorting it (it is a bit useless really). why do you insist on snorting?
smoking on the other hand seems to produce different effects. cant comment though, as my only smoked experience was within a heavy lsd trip so im not quite sure what was what there...


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

I took it orally first time, now I just put some in a cig and smoked it...definite effects...but major head load.


----------



## Silverfox

zombiesarepeaceful said:


> Why wasn't snorting recommended? Just wonderimg. I've seen mixed reviews on that ROA, no negative ones on oral though.



I've never had any effects at all from snorting, whereas orally it has the fastest come up of anything I've taken, 15 minutes to first alert and 30 minutes to peak. On the one time I tried smoking I couldn't get the pipe down before I felt like I'd been hit by a train, very intense body load and all over within a couple of minutes.


----------



## kingme

i think ive found a rather interesting use for this chem. namely, as a sitter's psychedelic.

a couple of friends were tripping on acid at a house, and i wanted to join in in their fun, but was too late to drop too, and had too little time at my disposal. so i bombed some 5meo-dalt with very satisfying effects. so visually there was nothing, but mentally it felt like i could be closer to them, we giggled for a few hours, played silly games, talked a lot and generally was merry, while enjoying thier music as well. it wasnt an acid trip, but i loved the experience.

plus i was able to sleep and rest, and my appetite wasnt hurt at all.


----------



## tBirdee

^What was your dose?


----------



## shishigami

Is the general consensus on 5-MeO-DALT yay or nay? 

I can tell that most people think it is kinda bland and not really tripping but does that mean it isn't worthwhile?


----------



## kingme

tBirdee said:


> ^What was your dose?



it was around 25mg, but it was left out in the open at room temperature for a little while. it is also from a batch from early last year so might not be the best reference.

to answer the worthyness question, noone can really tell you what anything is worth for you, only their personal exp with it (how much is a picture of your dog worth to you, compared with me?)
the substance isnt one of the most powerful, potent, or interesting, but that doesnt mean its not just right in some situations.


----------



## Silverfox

It is certainly worth a try if you are looking for an uncomplicated, recreational psychedelic experience. Pros for me are the very short come up time and relatively short duration of the trip, plus coming down to baseline within four hours or less with no residuals. It provides a trippy headspace without mental confusion. It seems to affect people differently at different doses so YMMV.


----------



## smitty823j

After finally procuring this from a reliable source and testing to make sure what I had was in fact 5meo-dalt I can say the following: DOSE.
This chemical is all about dose.
I liked it orally.  I found that 20mg was a threshhold dose..I knew something was there..interesting thought patterns..minimal body load.  At 50mg ...another story....quick onset....15 mins or so...back to baseline at 4 hour. The trip...and it was a trip.. a bit speedy...still found the body load minimal..would say it was fun, euphoric..
At 90mg.  At this dose it a b different drug.  A full on tryptamine high that for me compared favorably to some of my favorite tryptamines.

Smoked...titrated from a starting dose of 5mg.  Dose I settled on was 40-50mg.  At the higher doses it wass all I could barely get the pipe down before the effects took over.  It reminded me od dmt.  A 70mg smoked dose necessitatted having someone remove the bowl from my hand and a half hour of what was about as similar to a dmt trip as I care to get.  At this dose I did not drive, the drug did. 

My conclusion:  its a mystical substance.  It takes on a totally different character dependent on dose.  It's not just stronger...it's a completely different drug.  Down side..if you want to get to know it you'll need a decent quantity so you can experience the nuances that come from experimenting with the doses.

One last thing.  Don't be an idiot.  I am sure that the potency of batches of this drug varies.  And you are not me.  Start low.  Don't end up being a statistic.


----------



## kingme

very interesting report!

are the smoked doses smoked? or vaped? also, is there a hangover effect from such large doses? or an afterglow of some sorts, like with other tryptamines?

how was the tolerance (depending on ROA and dose)?

very interesting results youve been having there, i dont remember reading in many places about 5meo-dalt being likened to dmt. would you say this was the euphoria? the headspace? the visuals?


----------



## smitty823j

I  am always careful/guarded with the term euphoria.  For me the word means 'a complete and total sense of well being.  The feeling that everythiing is and will be ok.  Thus far in my life the only chemicals that have gotten me there were amphetamines when I was much younger, phen-Fen and freebase cocaine.

The closest I come to a sense of euphoria with psychedelics is a good 2ci trip.  One where there is no hint of introspection or dissociation.  Even at the highest points in my life I don't see euphoria and getting introspective as going together. Having said that I would say that this chem didn't even point me in the direction of euphoric.

Smoked doses were in my glass cannibis bowl. I put a little herbal blend down on the bottom of the bowl, added the chem and covered it with a bit more.   When I say herbal blend I do not mean cannibis. Just some herbal cigarette blend. I vaped it a few times but didn't notice a difference. It tastes a bit crappy and the herbal blend mellowed it.

Visuals are very apparent at high doses and .....hard to describe....had both oev's and cev's.

I did not find tolerance to be an issue.  My last dance with this chem was pretty reckless. I did somewhere around 15 certainly at least 10 or 12...70mg doses each about an hour apart.  In retrospect that was a bit crazy and I did wonder about psychological addiction.  So..yeah..after that binge there was a multi-day hangover.
Taking that days activities out of the equation I did not notiice any significant hangover or afterglow.  However I usually end my tripping with a dose of valium and whatever sleeping pill is currently on the market.  This has been my practice for over 30 years.


----------



## ---

so how enhanced would the experience of this drug be while sitting on a field of grass or some similar cheesy scenario like that?


----------



## Dirty_Sam

yea i did it


----------



## ---

...and?


----------



## ---

one thing im noticing is im moving quite slowly on this stsuff


----------



## ---

lol did i underestimate this shit. wow.  too bad you have to take a lot of it to feel anything


----------



## Bomboclat

Care to give a proper evaluation of your experience with this chemical?

Dosage
Mindset
Experience
Activity

etc, etc

???


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Did this chemical earlier tonight.  What a beautiful substance.  I took 3 small bumps within a half hour.  Once the 3 beers had worn off, I found myself pleasantly surprised.  Great introspection, very controllable thinking, interesting visuals, and not overwhelming at all.  For the first time in a while, I feel completely free of depression.  I had forgot what it feels like to feel naturally good, instead of going through life depressed with an optimistic attitude.  I feel spiritually connected with life.  Its like I have the benefit of a mushroom trip without the intensity or the sometimes whacky visuals.  I can't tell you the dosage but I imagine it was on the lower side, but definitely higher than threshold.  Whatever dosage it was, I feel like I could have been in school, able to snap out of the introspection and focus on a task at hand.


----------



## 777xog

kingme said:


> i think ive found a rather interesting use for this chem. namely, as a sitter's psychedelic.
> 
> a couple of friends were tripping on acid at a house, and i wanted to join in in their fun, but was too late to drop too, and had too little time at my disposal. so i bombed some 5meo-dalt with very satisfying effects. so visually there was nothing, but mentally it felt like i could be closer to them, we giggled for a few hours, played silly games, talked a lot and generally was merry, while enjoying thier music as well. it wasnt an acid trip, but i loved the experience.
> 
> plus i was able to sleep and rest, and my appetite wasnt hurt at all.



Ohh good point. I could see myself doing this.


----------



## ---

i can't really explain what happened turing the trip on this substance.  but what i do know is that when i woke up the following morning i had an overwhelming feeling of loneliness.


----------



## Mike Boogie

*here's my own trip report*

My trip report:

Frame of mind: clear headed and upbeat (no drug use for previous 24 hours)
Material: I have 5-MEO-DALT in freebase (which was the only version i could get) and decided against smoking it due to the putrid taste.
Oral doses seem to be more easier to control and is my chosen method.
Subject: (me) 55KG bodyweight - male

I measured up 21mg of 5-MEO-DALT freebase powder and ingested it in a gelatine capsule with water (at 10:20AM) food was consumed (lasagne) approx 1 hour ago.

+ 00:30 - feeling a slight bodyload which isn't at all uncomfortable also accompanied by a definate discernable headspace, that feels somewhat "floaty". reminding me of the time i took some philsopher stones once. 

+ 00:40 - Sensations of a tingly energy is radiating from my core spreading through-out my body (the same kind of feeling I get when I'm excited). Random shivers are felt which just feels awesome the only thing that I can compare it to is like when you're having an orgasm 

+ 00:60 - that floaty headspace feeling is coming on and it's relaxing - the only way to describe it would be spacey. music does sound a lot better also, i notice that my hearing sense is sharpened all of a sudden.

+ 01:30 - feeling really spacey - my visual awareness feels like it's shifting - no crazy visuals to report - although if i relax my focus things feel like they're moving ever so slightly. i also feel the urge to talk with people.. this isn't acted upon however. i remain in my own world, content with being as i am  

+ 02:00 - still feeling pretty good - i decide to have a hit of cannabis. this immediately amplifies the spacey feeling - i put on some music and start dancing in my bedroom. music sounds amazing! i just get lost in the music. realising that my co-ordination is still pretty good and my creativity's also flowing and i feel like one with the music. a feeling of blissful connectedness. i'm listening to some tracks created by phaeleh (you can find him on soundcloud) some very smooth shit man.

+ 02:10 - random euphoric waves are pulsing through my body emanating from what feels to be my adrenal glands. these waves cause tingles in my body and feels really awesome. i wish i had a side-kick with me experiencing this as well.... which i feel would make it much more fun  i think this stuff could be pretty fun in a club type setting.

+ 02:20 - intense hunger feelings noted at this time... and respectfully ignored LOL as i'm having far too much fun dancing. i decide to crack open a V energy drink and continue dancing in my bedroom. i'm still feeling really feeling good at this point. i'm also aware of similar confidence effects to alcohol or MDMA for me (i feel like i can do or say anything - and who's gonna stop me? YEOW!) :D

+ 02:30 - at this point i give in to the hunger feeling and decide to eat some mini choc chip cookies ... nomnomnom - the taste sensation is crazy (not sure if this was from the weed or the 5-MEO-DALT, or even a combination of both but food tastes absolutely amazing right about now) i finish the whole box of cookies without realising, until i get to the last one. hmmmmn i didn't even know i could be such a piglet - haha. 

At this point i'm sitting here relaxing and thinking that i can smell 2 minute noodles being cooked, just outside my bedroom. Which makes me feel hungry AGAIN! Damn my room mate. lol

I quietly sip away at my V energy drink and continue contemplating. Still feeling good. My body seems to not want to sit still and i really have to consciously think about it to make it feel ok to just sit by my computer table. 

I draw my focus on the events of my current life. Where I'm going and where I want to be.... introspecting a little bit. I realise that I was raised up in a relatively negative environment since birth - but I tell myself that everything's going to be OK. I'm sure of it. Because I will make it so. 

These thoughts set my mind at ease and I allow myself to be_ in the moment_ once again.

+ 03:00 -  the spacey feeling is still here and i continue to feel great (really upbeat, slightly euphoric) still feel like socialising although i'm currently at home alone and all my friends have gone to work. A cute girl texts me and I start thinking about her which puts a smile on my face.

the good feelings stick around until +04:00 and gradually and slowly tapers off - no harsh crashing or any comedown to note. An afterglow persists for a few hours following on.


My after thoughts:

* Very spacey, mellow and slightly euphoric (upbeat without being overbearing).
* slight bodyload feeling that stays with you throughout the experience
* Easy to control mentally (steering thoughts and being in control of your mental faculties)
* Not morish whatsoever (low abuse potential)
* Makes you want to eat which is unusual for a tryptamine.
* short lasting which is perfect - other tryptamine's can last a very long time duration wise (which may or may not be a plus depending on what you're doing)

Colours did appear more vibrant though as a psychedelic I feel 5-MEO-DALT is supremely lacking. 
Otherwise the general energetic stimulation, music enhancing and appetizing effects of this chem are quite important to note. There's no heavyness to the chem's quality (it doesn't feel even the slightest bit overbearing like say LSD or a hard psilocybin trip can be)

The bodyload on my 21mg dose was managable and never felt out of control (definately not to the point of nausea). I really like the synergy between 5-MEO-DALT and a hit of cannabis. Makes me feel like dancing (which I normally love, when I'm high) and gives you a kick of energy. 
The random tingles and shivers that borderline orgasmic were also fun. Gave me a feeling of excitement on the come up. 

Overall a rather pleasant experience that I would do again (next time with friends and probably in a clubbing environment)

Would I recommend it to people who love true psychedelics? No. The reason why is because it's nothing like a traditional psychedelic whatsoever. Visual voyagers will find it unimpressive.

Therefore, I feel 5-MEO-DALT will disappoint many and be loved by only a few.

---


----------



## sonix

i order a gram online today can't wait for it to be here ^_^


----------



## Silverfox

@Mike Boogie Nice TR report! That is exactly how I experience 5-MeO-DALT, I couldn't put it any better. A trippy, mellow unthreatening psychedelic that has you back to base line within 3 to 4 hours. Those 5-MeO-DALT munchies are something else though aren't they? I've seen it happen to so many people. I think your post will get moved by the mods to TR, so I hope any comments follow it over.


----------



## kpr

Just got 2gm and a weekend at a festival comming up
first time with this one,
I will post after..


----------



## Mike Boogie

I do hope it helps some people out Silverfox 

I was researching this chem for about 3 weeks before deciding to give it a try. If anyone decides to take it - I would strongly advise to start dosing low first folks... as there is a definate bodyload with this one and I believe if you up the dose for strength reasons, you'll be put off badly by the bodyload it gives. Just a small tip from me (take it with a grain of salt).


----------



## sonix

i got my dalt and took 150 mg's because my friend took 75 and hardly got visuals 

i also mixed with .4g of methylone hehe both first time on substances twas a dope night with 4 buddies all faced.

i found that im gonna do 200 mg next time of dalt i am trying to gain something from it i dont know what it has to offer yet but i've read reports of people frying out of there minds on 300 mg's+


----------



## Silverfox

sonix said:


> i got my dalt and took 150 mg's because my friend took 75 and hardly got visuals
> 
> i also mixed with .4g of methylone hehe both first time on substances twas a dope night with 4 buddies all faced.
> 
> i found that im gonna do 200 mg next time of dalt i am trying to gain something from it i dont know what it has to offer yet but i've read reports of people frying out of there minds on 300 mg's+



Be careful taking such large doses sonix. If you're not getting anything from 150mg I doubt that you'll get anything from 200mg. It can be subtle, but I find it active even down at 25mg so either the stuff that you have is not all it should be or you have a tolerance.


----------



## Am223

*5-MeO-DALT stimulation*

So I wasnt really sure if I was ever going to try this one but it kinda just fell into my lap lol.I have read lots of reports on this one and pretty much gather its a milder compound, but some sources talk about it being stimulating. I have even read that it is comparable to MDMA. I would like to know how truthful this is and get to the bottom of it. What kind of stimulating effects has anyone noticed on this? How about any heart effects.... Heart palpatations, arythmias, increase in pulse rate? If so how does it compare to other tryptamines? Speedier than LSD? Or is it more of a mental stimulation classic of most psychedelics? Please include as much info as possible so anyone interested in the subject can learn what they need to. Thanks everyone.


----------



## sekio

I think its more of a mild classical psychedelic than anything else.


----------



## theotherside

Yes this one is very mild at low doses. It comes on at around the hour mark with a smooth almost relaxing euphoria. Not much in the way of visuals but this one could replace SSRI's IMO in a different universe. Just start small and enjoy what it is...mellow euphoria...a rest for your cranium.


----------



## kingme

hmm, this substance isnt comparable to mdma, not even at higher doses. stimulating? to a very low degree, and this only considering other tryptamines speedy. you do feel some alerts and there seems to be something different, but ive never found my blood pressure or pulse go beyond their normal limits.
it is a very mild psychedelic. ive never taken very high doses, so it might come closer to classical substaces but, like theotherside said, it really is just a mellow euphoria. if anything, it might be described as the comedown period from some other substances.


----------



## Coolio

5-MeO-DALT is most comparable to 5-MeO-DMT to me. The comedown period of 5-MeO-DMT specifically... except there's no ego loss.


----------



## allium

5-MeO-DALT is more like lighter version of 5-MeO-MiPT for me. 5-MeO-DMT is much more powerful, deep and pleasant psychedelic.

5-MeO-DALT is no more stimulating than other psychedelics, i.e. there are only slight differences in heart rate blood pressure and other body parameters(and I'm damn sensitive to stimulants).


----------



## Am223

ok cool thanks for all the information! I look forward to trying this one out but wont hold my expectations to high lol. I could use a nice mellow trip everyonce in a while..


----------



## Cocorosie

I just smokes some, not sure how much.. I felt like I was tripping for 15min, sweating, and then it stopped.

Never tried it orally.


----------



## ChronicHD

sekio said:


> I think its more of a mild classical psychedelic than anything else.


 


allium said:


> 5-MeO-DALT is more like lighter version of 5-MeO-MiPT for me. 5-MeO-DMT is much more powerful, deep and pleasant psychedelic.
> 
> 5-MeO-DALT is no more stimulating than other psychedelics, i.e. there are only slight differences in heart rate blood pressure and other body parameters(and I'm damn sensitive to stimulants).



These are both true.  I definitely think that it has stimulant effects, as elevated heart rate is a common.  I've had a bag up in my stash for a while, reading this thread has made me want to revisit it.  I had a couple good TR's on this substance a while back, I'll add them to this post soon (if I remember!).  I've had a few beers and some Xanex so I wonder how that'll interact with the 5-Meo-Dalt.  I'll let you guys know.


----------



## boiledfruit

75mg of this chem was quite nice. Neat visuals and easy going body buzz, mildly euphoric.

50mg of this + around 65mg MXE (in 2 doses) was pretty cool although not very useful for me.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

All I can say is that the magic in this chemical is revealed when smoked.  Anywhere from 20-50 mg. has produced effects from at least interesting and worthwhile, to manageably intense and pleasant with the ability to enable spiritual experiences.  I smoked it out of a clean shit pipe with combinations of freebase and hydrochloride.  I love smoking this stuff.  As far as eating, it didn't really shine except as a potentiator for mdma.


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

boiledfruit said:


> 75mg of this chem was quite nice. Neat visuals and easy going body buzz, mildly euphoric.
> 
> 50mg of this + around 65mg MXE (in 2 doses) was pretty cool although not very useful for me.


what ROA did you use? how long did the experience last?


----------



## boiledfruit

^ 

75mg was about 2-4 hours I'd say

With MXE it over pretty much once the MXE wore off. About 5-6 hours for the entire trip. Ate MXE first then DALT at about T+1:30 then more MXE around T+2:00. All oral. Time line is kinda off for obvious reasons.


----------



## smurrison

i just recieved my order of 5-meo-dalt. the test results show that the chem is active at 15mg and is like a "bath salt" without the euphoria and no come down. maybe a minor substitute for mdma. it is stronger than bk-mdma.


----------



## juniorcat

Tried this stuff a few times. Quite psychedelic at higher doses but it doesn't feel very healthy to be honest - fast heart rate. At these levels considering the fast come up it can be quite intense and the trip is very body orientated - in a 'why does it feel like my limbs are folding around eachother when they're not?' kinda way. Not very much in the way of visuals other than some pretty fresh looking closed eye kaleidabombs.  

Lower doses makes a very nice few hours. At these levels it is subtle yet warm and cosy. Music appreciation, empathy, the works, just subtle. A worthy addition to any psychedelic explorers hunting pack.


----------



## boiledfruit

Tested this chem at in a dance party setting with great success. 40mg gave me good energy, was fun and was very worthwhile.


----------



## Cyanoide

This is the most worthless "psychedelic" I've ever tried. I still have some and could as well flush it down the toilet. I find no value in it. The only positive thing is the euphoric rush when smoking it. After the rush is over, there's some *extremely* mild visual activity and my head feels like a balloon. I've snorted it too. The stimulation is unpleasant and the overall bodyload too. I do get horny from it, but there are better ways to get horny than take this stuff.

5-MeO-Dalt also has the privilege to be the only compound that has ruined an MXE trip for me. I got a strong nausea, everything was spinning and I experienced extreme vertigo. Some nasty thought loops too. I'd give this to anyone who wants it for free.


----------



## jason7

Snorted about 20-22 mg about 90 minutes ago. Very slight effect. I can just barely tell that I took something. On the good side no nasal irritation whatsoever. I'm thinking I'm gonna have to get Dr. Jekyl to convert this to 5-meo-DPT by reducing the ally groups to propyls on a ship in international waters. Not that it's illegal where Jekyl lives, but just to keep forum mods happy he'll do it in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean and then after trying it he'll throw it in the sea and go home. Fortunately, Jekyl has a bunch of Raney nickel from a long time ago when he wanted to make something else. Simple hydrogen transfer process with IPA as the hydrogen donor should do it. It's actually rather handy that 5-meo-DALT is available and pretty cheap, because 5-meo-DPT is very rare. Sure, I read the Erowid report about somebody's muscles all tensing up from 5-meo-DPT, but that was only one such report. Others say it's a nice relaxing 3-4 hour trip. It sure can't be worse than the 5-meo-DALT. My guess, similar to 5-meo-DiPT but gentler and shorter acting. I'll let you know what Jekyl says after he tries it. The DALT may be effective at higher doses but it wouldn't be economical. Converting to the DPT should increase potency by 5-10 times.


----------



## Cyanoide

jason7 said:


> Snorted about 20-22 mg about 90 minutes ago. Very slight effect. I can just barely tell that I took something. On the good side no nasal irritation whatsoever. I'm thinking I'm gonna have to get Dr. Jekyl to convert this to 5-meo-DPT by reducing the ally groups to propyls on a ship in international waters. Not that it's illegal, but just to keep forum mods happy he'll do it in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean and then after trying it he'll throw it in the sea and go home. Fortunately, Jekyl has a bunch of Raney nickel from a long time ago when he wanted to make something else. Simple hydrogen transfer process with IPA as the hydrogen donor should do it. It's actually rather handy that 5-meo-DALT is available and pretty cheap, because 5-meo-DPT is very rare. Sure, I read the Erowid report about somebody's muscles all tensing up from 5-meo-DPT, but that was only one such report. Others say it's a nice relaxing 3-4 hour trip. It sure can't be worse than the 5-meo-DALT. My guess, similar to 5-meo-DMT but gentler and shorter acting. I'll let you know what Jekyl says after he tries it. The DALT may be effective at higher doses but it wouldn't be economical. Converting to the DPT should increase potency by 5-10 times.



I have to take 50-60 mg to actually feel I'm in an altered state of mind. But it still has no value for me. A quick euphoric rush followed by a strange, stoned-like but still stimulated feeling is all I get when smoking it. Basically the same thing when snorting, although the strong initial rush is lacking.


----------



## BananasAndOranges

I do not know why some of you say its Worthless. Maybe you got garbage stuff or dont realize its Cross Tolerance. I think a lot of people just dont understand the beauty of subtle warmth. Anytime I hear someone bagging a chemical like this I kind of wonder whats going on with their body or what other substances were taken prior or during. I thought 20mgs was amazingly warm and subtle. Its not really supposed to give you any hardcore visuals or buzz. I wish people would respect chemicals for what there supposed to be instead of calling them worthless. 

Some of the doses on here are redick! Taking more than 40mgs is Stupid sorry. Like another person said move on if it didnt affect you at the dosage level its supposed to work at unless you Truly know what your doing. 90mgs is so risky..


And to the person above why are you taking a chemical you dont like, knowing so, and then bagging it. Im no expert in the tryptamine field but its subtle. Not rushy and theres no real Peak. Its just warm and relaxing.


----------



## Cyanoide

BananasAndOranges said:


> I do not know why some of you say its Worthless. Maybe you got garbage stuff or dont realize its Cross Tolerance. I think a lot of people just dont understand the beauty of subtle warmth. Anytime I hear someone bagging a chemical like this I kind of wonder whats going on with their body or what other substances were taken prior or during. I thought 20mgs was amazingly warm and subtle. Its not really supposed to give you any hardcore visuals or buzz. I wish people would respect chemicals for what there supposed to be instead of calling them worthless.
> 
> Some of the doses on here are redick! Taking more than 40mgs is Stupid sorry. Like another person said move on if it didnt affect you at the dosage level its supposed to work at unless you Truly know what your doing. 90mgs is so risky..
> 
> And to the person above why are you taking a chemical you dont like, knowing so, and then bagging it. Im no expert in the tryptamine field but its subtle. Not rushy and theres no real Peak. Its just warm and relaxing.



This is an open disussion forum, people are free to express their opinions as long as they follow the rules and don't insult others. I'm not insulting anyone here, nor is it my purpose. It's fine if you like this stuff, I'm happy for you.

I find 5-MeO-Dalt useless for *me*, that doesn't mean others can't enjoy it immensibly. I've taken only 5-MeO-Dalt without other substances, so I know how it works. I considered myself quite experienced when it comes to tryptamines, and have tried very high doses with other tryptamines too. Of course it may be possible that my stuff is cut, hence the high doses. It's true I mostly seek for deep and spiritual experiences, and I didn't expect it from 5-MeO-Dalt either. However, I thought it could have been enjoyable in a more hedonistic sence, like a smaller dose of MXE. With a little hint of psychedelia.

Why did I take it? It's impossible to know if I don't try it. That's why I tried it with different ROA's and different doses. There's always a chance you can find a suitable dose. This just hasn't happened for me, and I have gave up. I don't use it anymore if that's what you think.

But it's definitily rushy the first 10-15 minutes if you smoke it.


----------



## jason7

After reading the following, I don't think it would be wise to take any allylamine. Fortunately I only took 20 mg once before I read this. 



> The toxic effects of allylamine have been studied for over 40 years in experimental animals. Most investigations have focused on the vascular toxicity of allylamine given intravenously and have characterized morphologic angiographic, biochemical, and hemodynamic alterations that have been likened to the atherosclerotic process. Recently, allylamine experimental models have been employed in assessing the hemodynamic effects of vasodilator drugs. Remarkably few studies have been directed toward the myocardial lesions caused by allylamine administration despite the extensive experimental useof this compound in a variety of species. In the early  1960s,  however, Guzman, Hine, and co-workers emphasized the extraordinary cardiovascular toxicity of this compound and drew attention to diffuse a "myocarditis" associated with repeated inhalation exposure to mono-, di-, and tri-allylamines. The present study demonstrates that this allylamine-induced "myo-carditis" actually represents multifocal piecemeal myocardial  necrosis with  rapid  organization.  This acute  process  progresses  and  results in the later development of extensive fibrosis of the myocardium mimicking human ventricular aneurysm.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1903563/pdf/amjpathol00229-0143.pdf


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

So in plain English, what does this mean regarding the use of 5-meo-dalt?


----------



## Chemical Wizard

I'm no expert in chemistry or pharmacology, but I think that just because there are two allyl amines stuck on the tail of of a 5-meo-tryptamine, doesn't necessarily mean we're getting exposed to allyl amine in the same way we would if we just opened up a jug of allyl amine and took a swig. 

I'm thinking back to the DOCN thread where people were arguing about whether or not eating a dose of DOCN would be equal to eating that amount of cyanide.

I think the fact of the matter is that 5-meo-DALT, like many other "unresearched" research chemicals, has not had ANY testing done on it, so we can really not say anything about these drugs with any certainty at all.  It could be safe, it could be kidney poison, who knows for sure.


----------



## Transform

Chemical Wizard said:


> I'm no expert in chemistry or pharmacology, but I think that just because there are two allyl amines stuck on the tail of of a 5-meo-tryptamine, doesn't necessarily mean we're getting exposed to allyl amine in the same way we would if we just opened up a jug of allyl amine and took a swig.
> 
> I'm thinking back to the DOCN thread where people were arguing about whether or not eating a dose of DOCN would be equal to eating that amount of cyanide.
> 
> I think the fact of the matter is that 5-meo-DALT, like many other "unresearched" research chemicals, has not had ANY testing done on it, so we can really not say anything about these drugs with any certainty at all.  It could be safe, it could be kidney poison, who knows for sure.



You're quite right, this is no more equivalent to eating allyl amines than eating amphetamine is equivalent to eating benzene. No need to worry.


----------



## jason7

I think the cardiotoxicity effects discussed in that article are specific to plain allyamines, meaning just hydrogens and allyls on the nitrogen. However, I did a search to see if there are any pharmaceuticals involving allylamines and the only ones in existence are antifungals. They are mostly topical creams but they also have tablets. The problem here is that although these compounds don't cause heart tissue necrosis they do cause liver damage in some people and quite a list of other side effects. Here's a warning that was sent out about one of them http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/dhp-mps/medeff/advisories-avis/prof/_2001/lamisil_hpc-cps-eng.php . It says a few people needed liver transplants. Not trying to scare anyone, just reporting what I found. It seems odd to me that the only use for allyamine compounds in medicine is in antifungals and that at least one of them may have some nasty side effects. Considering how little payoff there is with 5-meo-DALT, I can't see any good reason to risk it, especially when you have to take rather high dosages even to feel it, but to each his own. I think the propyl form would be much preferable all around.


----------



## kah8

How you compare the duration of 5-MeO-DALT with the duration of bk-MDMA? The comedown is worse? 
What dose recommended for effects mdma-like?


----------



## RobotRipping

*5-meo-dalt*

any point taking this substance above 100mg? It's nice and light, sociable, certainly not like 5-meo-dmt.

If i take a lot will I have a heavy trip or just a light trip that's extended?

and how many times can I redose this stuff before tolerance kicks in?
does tolerance occur after one use or multiple uses per day? for days? is it less prone to tolerance than other psychs?

I just did about 30mg sublingual; i'm not sure if this method will work but it seems to be taking effect


----------



## Cyanoide

RobotRipping said:


> any point taking this substance above 100mg? It's nice and light, sociable, certainly not like 5-meo-dmt.
> 
> If i take a lot will I have a heavy trip or just a light trip that's extended?
> 
> and how many times can I redose this stuff before tolerance kicks in?
> does tolerance occur after one use or multiple uses per day? for days? is it less prone to tolerance than other psychs?
> 
> I just did about 30mg sublingual; i'm not sure if this method will work but it seems to be taking effect



No, I don't see any point in taking doses above 100 mg. I don't even see any point in taking above 50 mg. The bodyload becomes extreme and you heart rate and body temperature will rise like hell with such doses.

This is not a mind expanding, deep, colourful and spiritual compound. You won't get it from this stuff.

As with all tryptamines there will be tolerance, but you can boost the trip along the way. The duration of 5-MeO-Dalt is quite short. It has a fast onset and a quite rapid comedown (not unpleasant). Tolerance to tryptamines builds up quickly. The next day you're going to have to take much more to get the same effects.

After a tryptamine trip you build up tolerance and have to wait for at least 3-4 days before tripping again to get the same effects. Preferrably a week.


----------



## boiledfruit

RobotRipping said:


> any point taking this substance above 100mg?


 
The highest I have gone is 75mg. It was great. Nice visuals, easy to think. It's a very light trip and no mind fuck at all. Just cool visuals. I'd recommend working your way up. I will eventually try 100mg once I get more.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Thanks for the replies about the safety of this drug.  Now that I think about it, the guy who first introduced 5-meo-dalt to me was a pharmacist.  If I remember correctly he said that this substance was pretty benign.  Just to paint a more detailed picture of the guy, he also believed that mdma was harmful enough for him to not do it at all, but he almost regularly enjoys heaps of acid.  So if I remember correctly this stuff is pretty safe according to a guy who spent many years earning his PharmD and learning about pharmacology.


----------



## RobotRipping

I find doses around 30mg sublingual give me an alright psychedelic effect. I really don't like this stuff though, why is it so popular? it is shit compared to 4-aco-dmt and reminds me of 5-meo-mipt which I also dislike. Tastes like lunesta too which is gross. What's the point of this chem? i can play video games better on it but other than that it doesn't do much for me.

in terms of visuals without depth 4-ho-met destroys 5-meo-dalt.


----------



## Dr Mamba

There are so many chemicals that gives you visuals, sometime you look for something else.
Some people like canabis, alcool, 5meoMIPT, MDMA, ...


----------



## BananasAndOranges

RobotRipping said:


> any point taking this substance above 100mg? It's nice and light, sociable, certainly not like 5-meo-dmt.
> 
> If i take a lot will I have a heavy trip or just a light trip that's extended?
> 
> and how many times can I redose this stuff before tolerance kicks in?
> does tolerance occur after one use or multiple uses per day? for days? is it less prone to tolerance than other psychs?
> 
> I just did about 30mg sublingual; i'm not sure if this method will work but it seems to be taking effect


 
Start with 10mgs after your allergy test if your good after 25ish mins take another ten....dont wait to long it leaves your body quick. taking more than 30mgs ime seems very Very destructive


----------



## IamMe90

Taking more than 30mg seems destructive? lol wtf? It's a weak ass chemical.


----------



## Addam

RobotRipping said:


> I really don't like this stuff though, why is it so popular?
> .


 
I wasn't aware it was popular. I was under the impression that your opinion was pretty much the consensus.


----------



## RobotRipping

just seems very easy to purchase and is always in stock everywhere and found in e pills. I find anything over 30mg to be a waste.


----------



## trogere

I'm on 85mg insufflated. It's quite boring.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

All of you who say that this chemical is boring, try smoking 50 mg. out of a shit pipe.  Then get back to us.


----------



## Chemical Wizard

Care to elaborate on what was made smoking 50 mgs worth a shot, Toast ?


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

To me, its like DMT meets MDMA but toned down a bit on both ends to the point of being truly enjoyable.  You're pleasantly tripping balls, aware of where you are for the most part, and it comes on so fast there is not enough time to be scared.  The visuals are pretty light hearted but very noticeable, maybe intense for some, but nothing like DMT or anything.  I've had some serious experiences smoking high end doses of 5-meo-dalt, rolling around on the ground and breathing, healing every inch of my body, cracking joints, relieving tension in my muscles, all in some kind of order intuited from a higher spiritual wisdom...then coming down and occasionally running around in circles dancing with excitement.  There's music enhancement, awesome visual enhancement, and no negative come down.  You feel great afterwards, like a less pronounced and somewhat similar version of coming off a good shroom trip.  Since you peaked so hard so quick, the fact that you are still tripping some time for a while after, seems like nothing to worry about because its barely even noticeable, whereas edible doses can bring out the tryptamine anxiety if your environment enables it sometime during the first couple hour period.  Trip peaks for about 5 minutes.  Every other method of dosing is shit imo, but it can still be a very useful potentiator for other drugs like MDMA if eaten.  For a while I enjoyed smoking this way all day as much as I enjoyed using ketamine all day (and I loved that more than anything), but I had to face the reality that smoking this stuff must be pretty bad for your lungs, so I only do it now once in a blue moon.  Its easy to go through a gram of this stuff smoking, whereas with other methods, your stash will probably sit around collecting dust for some time.  

Trying to explain the experience is sorta hard for me.  If you're interested in trying, I say start with about 20 mg.  Then once you get the feel for it, move up until you reach the point where you know you don't need any more.  I've had friends with years of experience using psychedelics, including myself, come down from a high dose feeling like we had just had a peak experience, multiple times, but when I look back on it, I know that other substances have put me further out there and left me with much more permanent impressions.  This stuff is very forgiving.


----------



## Walkawalka

20 mgs, full stomach: barely noticable, maybe some color intensification

56 mgs on an empty stomach. Come up was very unpleasant , slowly building uncomfortable body load and a lot of nausea until i threw up about an hour later. which is weird because I RARELY ever get sick off drugs, cant even remember the last time i threw up before this. Anyways, after i threw up the nausea was gone and all was good. Definitely psychedelic, although mild. Visually there is color enhancement, patterns crawling on the floor and ceiling, mild CEVs of intricate dark green patterns. Mental aspects not affected much, very clear mind and not too many trippy thoughts. Food was enjoyable. Some erotic energy. Overall, quite mild and not sure I want to go higher just because of the body load/nausea at the beginning. 

Has anyone tried this in combination with 2c's or mushrooms?


----------



## Silverfox

I think each person has their own sweet spot with this. Personally between 20 and 30mg provides me with a psychedelic headspace with music appreciation, increased tactile sensations and some mild OEV. The come up can be a bit rough for the inexperienced as it is very fast acting and you can get from oral dosing to peak in 20 to 30 minutes, so if you haven't experienced it before it can have you thinking 'how far is this going' but you soon recognise the peak and then it is smooth sailing for about three hours with a nice subtle drop back to normality. This is not one for deep and meaningful trips but rather a nice short lived mild psychedelic session which can be enjoyed at home or at a club (although watch out for that come up in public). It is not speedy and there is no come down or aftereffects.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Agreed.  It can be pretty fun for a night out.  Its pretty easy to work with and still be normal.  I'd be pretty bored eating 30 mg. at home with nothing to do though.  One time I almost got stuck in a DUI checkpoint on 30 mg. and I began to panic.  So you should still be careful on this stuff, even though the effects from eating it are pretty mild.  Eating 30 mg. right before dosing a good dose of MDMA is pretty damn good.  It had me rocking back and forth on the ground for over an hour, and the roll itself lasted longer than usual.  Very intense euphoria but in a clean way.


----------



## NJ5227

Bought some of this to add to my collection...  was in need of a good time after going through 2 months of shit. Couldn't use a SRA due to depression issues, research led me to this compound. I initially dosed orally 35mgs, and waited for full come up. Nice body buzz, some visuals, amazing musical appreciation. Not strong enough. Snorted ~15mgs more. Now we're talking! CEV's like crazy. Very pleasant feeling. Music was 3 dimensional. Lots of urge to dance. No noted pupil change or exterior clues, was very much in control- could be social. Then, I got incredible munchies! Like, beyond anything marijuana has ever done to me. This was an excellent effect for me, because due to depression, my appetite has been shit. Food tasted amazingly good! Around 4:30 mark, the trip faded away and I was just fine. The after effects of the trip have been great, with no side effects noted, except that my hunger has remained!  Definitely not the strongest experience I've ever felt (that would be DMT), but it was perfect for me and my situation. In so far as intensity, I would rate the experience a 3.5-4 on a 10 scale. I have shared with friends and all have reported similar results. Maybe a let down if you have extensive experience, or high expectations. Would be fun to mix in with a roll or other substance.


----------



## omicamushroom

Ate 15mg a couple months ago. Didn't do much. Made the lady feel tired. I didn't feel too tired as a result of the drug. We gave one another massages. That was nice, as was the sex. Nothing that stood out too much.

Ate 22mg a couple weeks ago. Not very pleasant. Had a persisting headache throughout. Material was somewhat noticeable, hardly being a +1. 


Don't think I'm going to do this again. It doesn't seem worth exploring, when there are other tryptamines I would rather have/try. 

Enjoy!


----------



## SONN

Does anyone have anything to say about comparing this to MDMA when vaporized? not smoked, vaporized as in either a home-made lightbulb vaporizer or a base pipe. I keep reading varying reports about smoking it and I'm wondering if that might be what's making people recommend 15mg while other people 50mg


----------



## BananasAndOranges

Tbh it reminds me of Good mdma when it comes to music. Its pretty fun turning a song up uber loud while getting your peak. Its no mdma sub. but it has almost the same music appreciation


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

SONN said:


> Does anyone have anything to say about comparing this to MDMA when vaporized? not smoked, vaporized as in either a home-made lightbulb vaporizer or a base pipe. I keep reading varying reports about smoking it and I'm wondering if that might be what's making people recommend 15mg while other people 50mg



In every post I've made about smoking, I used a base pipe (what I probably referred to as a shitter, or a shit pipe).  15 mg. is great, but 20-25 is better.  I may load the pipe with 50 mg., but who knows how much is actually getting to the lungs in the 1-2 hits I take.  When I load it with 50 mg., I just simply want to make sure I get the greatest of effects... 20-30 just doesn't seem to do it, but it's still pretty great.  Try 20 mg. first and see where that gets you.


----------



## Silverfox

NJ5227 said:


> Then, I got incredible munchies! Like, beyond anything marijuana has ever done to me. This was an excellent effect for me, because due to depression, my appetite has been shit. Food tasted amazingly good!


 This was one of the most unexpected effects of 5-M-MeO-DALT for me. I'm used to RCs destroying your appetite, but this really is an appetite stimulant, I've watched friends on it devouring food like it was their last meal then looking for more.

@SONN With regards to vaping it, this really didn't work for me. It tasted foul and kicked in so fast I hadn't got the pipe away from my mouth. If you can imagine the rapid come up from oral dosing condensed into 15 seconds then the effects only lasting for another minute you have it. I've seen people mention insufflating it but I have had zero effects when I've tried this.


----------



## Enter Galactic

I was excited about trying this chemical, but hearing about the possible toxicity is a little scary.


----------



## Transform

Care to elaborate on that Enter Galactic?


----------



## Enter Galactic

Transform said:


> Care to elaborate on that Enter Galactic?


 
What you guys were discussing on the previous page about allyl amines is a little thwarting.  But the trip reports don't seem to indicate that anyone has had adverse affects that would relate to that.


----------



## Transform

As I said before, it's an absolute red herring, there is nothing to worry about.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...ALT-Thread?p=10128534&viewfull=1#post10128534


----------



## BananasAndOranges

I FINALLY got a Good feel for this aphrodisiac nature. For some reason Nothing has been as good as the First timeI trialed this but last night I decided to trial it for a 3rd time in a span of 4 months? if not longer. It seemed really fucking weak. I was shocked. I Felt nice tho. I decided big huge rip of weed. Me and lab partner did a few fat rips and BANG! Its literally amazing how much weedpotentiated it body load was there but not bad. I can say this is just like aweak shroom dose with certain aspects that Are different like sexual appeal and no intense cev butdefoevs. We watched a Nasty movie called Slugs which fucking Shreds! The whole moviewas just laughing at how people appeared and images on the tv. Things werefunny in a stoned way. It felt like the Benzo of Shrooms tbh....I def Likethis compound a Lotmore than I did. It hits Very fast too I personally wouldnt do more than 30mgs which I consumed roughly 25 last night. It lasted about 2 hours but was Very Fun and loved up almost no crash at all...A bit uncomfortable at first it really smacks you but weed for some reason seriously potentiates this Perfectly to where I sayno go if theresnot weed. This drug gives you munches too. I did notice Slight slowness like a benzo or alcohol but a +++++ drug.


it has a shroom body load and confusion Its not really to be compared to mushroomsbut if I were to compare thats the best comparison. Oral is the way to go one bomb start with 20 no higherif you havent done it before but allergy tested it. Smoking weed just makes it morenoticeable during movie previews I couldbarely function but stare and grin at the OEV I wasgetting at themost comforting low oev level. nothing was intense just funny. very motor impairinag and hard to form real sentences when coming up basically do not fuckingdrive or do anything stupid.. i noticeyawns and bliss upon comeup likea tired blissful state of mind at ease. Again this rc producesmunchies I only get from niceweed. this drug almost felt theraputic tbh.


----------



## BananasAndOranges

I keep hearing people saying this chemical sucks well anyone who takes more than 30mgs and gets Nothing..hit a bowl and watch yourself not being able to talk for awhile. I find it fairly pretty and nothing crappy although the intensity almost got to an uncomfortable body load and confusion. I think some just dont smoke and need to take rips when they peak to see this chemicals nice side


----------



## Coolio

I have only tried this vaporized, and everyone who says it sucks has been trying it orally. This is a good alternative to nitrous oxide for a social/party setting, IMO. It quickly becomes the drug of choice for those who enjoy its vaped effects, but gets old after a few weeks of excessive use.


----------



## !!4iV4HF9R34g

I want this soon.  Think it'll play nice with MXE?


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

!!4iV4HF9R34g said:


> I want this soon.  Think it'll play nice with MXE?



It is very intense with MXE.  I don't recommend it.  I smoked around 30 mg. of 5-meo-dalt after taking only 5 mg. of MXE and I can see how people might lose it if the MXE dose was higher.  The peak effects from smoking lingered much longer than usual, and there was a dark character to the experience in the background.  I don't want to experiment with this combo any further, but I'm sure there are people who might really enjoy it.


----------



## Coolio

Silverfox said:


> @SONN With regards to vaping it, this really didn't work for me. It tasted foul and kicked in so fast I hadn't got the pipe away from my mouth. If you can imagine the rapid come up from oral dosing condensed into 15 seconds then the effects only lasting for another minute you have it.


 
That's how this is SUPPOSED to work! It's like nitrous/crack... you just keep taking small hits for the incredible rush over and over and passing it around with people.


----------



## BananasAndOranges

!!4iV4HF9R34g said:


> I want this soon.  Think it'll play nice with MXE?


 
No. This substance smacks your brain retarded. Its so hard to talk let alone stand up. Its also pretty confusing  mentally for a good minute when it does smack you and it gradually gets more intense. I wouldnt do it. Seems like a super bad idea.


----------



## !!4iV4HF9R34g

Super rad idea haha haha.


----------



## Chemical Wizard

Isn't MXE and stimulants contraindicated ???  5-meo-DALT absolutely seems like something that increases your heart rate, from what other posters have said, and MXE is known for causing problems when mixed with stimulants.

I know 5-meo-DALT is a psychedelic and not a "stimulant" like amphetamine, but when mixing two new RC's, BE CAREFUL.


----------



## Na'vi

Coolio said:


> That's how this is SUPPOSED to work! It's like nitrous/crack... you just keep taking small hits for the incredible rush over and over and passing it around with people.



What kinda doses would you recommend vaping for a good rush? I just smoked ~15mg and got a bit of a rush but it tasted terrible.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

25-30 mg. should give you good effects.  Learning how to vape it properly takes a little practice.


----------



## Na'vi

Toast to the Spirits said:


> 25-30 mg. should give you good effects.  Learning how to vape it properly takes a little practice.



Nice one, thanks buddy. I'm pretty new to vaping but I think I'm getting the hang of it, gonna have another DALT trial next week I reckon.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Na'vi said:


> Nice one, thanks buddy. I'm pretty new to vaping but I think I'm getting the hang of it, gonna have another DALT trial next week I reckon.



I recommend using an oil burner to smoke the material more than anything.  I've used a hand held vapor machine that worked okay for the hcl form, but not for the freebase form.  Still I think the hcl form would have lasted longer had I just used an oil burner.


----------



## Normski

I've found 25-40mg orally to be rather pleasant, gives me the raging horn though so I'd like to introduce the missus to it, is this safe to take if you are taking Fluoxetine (Prozac) ?


----------



## Solipsis

Generally it's relatively safe to combine prozac with a drug like MDMA but with 5-MeO-DALT there can be unforeseen interaction of (side)effects and you can expect effects to be blunted. Do NOT take more of the compound to compensate for getting less effect from it, you - or she - could get anxious, stressed or agressive. Also effects on blood pressure and other cardiovascular functions are basically unknown. So chances are the drug will not work well, but you run the risk of getting potentially dangerous situations. Life-threatening contraindication is not suggested but considering the short history of human use of 5-MeO-DALT you might wanna not find out.
Also discontinuation of anti-depressants is never recommended. People take these drugs for a reason. Just postpone messing with the same neurochemical systems they work on until you can taper and stop with the medication.

If you must suggest her trying this, test with a much lower dose and slowly build that dose up. Not the same day or night but at multiple occasions. You do not want to find out she reacts badly to this on a moderate to full dose, do you?
Be patient, it's not worth it wanting to get her to the same level you are on just because of aphrodisiac effects. I'd convince her to stick to other things she is accustomed to that work okay with prozac, be that cannabis or something else. And perhaps on other occasions unrelated to this check if something strange happens when she does 5-MeO-DALT.
All this ^ is if you really must. But better is to not.


----------



## Normski

Solipsis said:


> Generally it's relatively safe to combine prozac with a drug like MDMA but with 5-MeO-DALT there can be unforeseen interaction of (side)effects and you can expect effects to be blunted. Do NOT take more of the compound to compensate for getting less effect from it, you - or she - could get anxious, stressed or agressive. Also effects on blood pressure and other cardiovascular functions are basically unknown. So chances are the drug will not work well, but you run the risk of getting potentially dangerous situations. Life-threatening contraindication is not suggested but considering the short history of human use of 5-MeO-DALT you might wanna not find out.
> Also discontinuation of anti-depressants is never recommended. People take these drugs for a reason. Just postpone messing with the same neurochemical systems they work on until you can taper and stop with the medication.
> 
> If you must suggest her trying this, test with a much lower dose and slowly build that dose up. Not the same day or night but at multiple occasions. You do not want to find out she reacts badly to this on a moderate to full dose, do you?
> Be patient, it's not worth it wanting to get her to the same level you are on just because of aphrodisiac effects. I'd convince her to stick to other things she is accustomed to that work okay with prozac, be that cannabis or something else. And perhaps on other occasions unrelated to this check if something strange happens when she does 5-MeO-DALT.
> All this ^ is if you really must. But better is to not.



That's great information, thanks a lot. We'll just steer clear of this completely for now, it's not worth the risk of a bad interaction when there's safer things to do


----------



## TheUnicorn

Well ove the last few days I've been experimenting with various doses. Low oral doses are very uninteresting. like a more edgy mdma. Higher doses I find relaxing and mildly visual, can be very nice. As someone mentioned on here I think things seem to be stretched and warped. Vaping is VERY intence. Did two hits last night and was very enjoyable, kind of like psychedelic crack. beware heart rate shot through the roof, not something you would want to be doing on the regular.


----------



## !!4iV4HF9R34g

Elaborate on psychedelic crack please.


----------



## Chemical Wizard

you smoke it for short rush that's really intense and elevates your heart rate and is also psychedelic.


----------



## TheUnicorn

It hits you incredibly quick with psychedelia for a short while then subsides, i thought it was pretty self explanatory.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

just snorted 30mg ill let you know what happens...


----------



## BananasAndOranges

Dont Snort it...roa smoke oral ...hit a bowl when about 30mins from now...youll fry


----------



## Solipsis

We've reached the end of this iteration, a next Big & Dandy thread is made. A few posts will be quoted there for continuity.

*VISIT PART 2 HERE*


----------

